# Breaking- Its Manafort -Indicted



## Geaux4it

Just reported- Will turn himself in today

On CNN now

-Geaux


----------



## MaryAnne11

On CNN, but no other station.


----------



## Geaux4it

MaryAnne11 said:


> On CNN, but no other station.



They are reporting from a 'source'.

 NYT is the source

-Geaux


----------



## Crixus

Geaux4it said:


> Just reported- Will turn himself in today
> 
> On CNN now
> 
> -Geaux




Mm, so is this as bad as Roger Stone getting banned on Twitter? On the local news the scuttlebutt is that it’s a person who hasn’t been mentioned in the past.


----------



## MaryAnne11

And Rick Gates. Now on MSNBC.


----------



## Geaux4it

I suspect its a tax violation or something like that. 

-Geaux


----------



## MaryAnne11

Money laundering?


----------



## Eaglewings

LOL... Are there any Righties still out there who still refuse that

1. Russia did collide with our election process

2. Trump campaign had connections to Russia

This is why the democrats have been so pissed since the election. 

Russia infiltrated our democracy


.


----------



## Eaglewings

Righties need to wake up and see how Trump tweets to distract and is a swamp slim liar.

Something Burger ..

.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Geaux4it said:


> Just reported- Will turn himself in today
> 
> On CNN now
> 
> -Geaux




manafort and his business partner


----------



## DrLove

Crooked Paul is about to sing like a bird! 

Paul Manafort, Who Once Ran Trump Campaign, Told to Surrender


----------



## Crixus

MaryAnne11 said:


> And Rick Gates. Now on MSNBC.






yup. Local news just switched it. It’s manifort. It’s even more funny as the local news says it’s all done. Trump was installed with Puten to neglect puerto rico and that Manifort is the first domino to go that leads to Teumps fall. I’m thinking there is much weeping and gnashing of teeth in the future for never trumpers.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Eaglewings said:


> LOL... Are there any Righties still out there who still refuse that
> 
> 1. Russia did collide with our election process
> 
> 2. Trump campaign had connections to Russia
> 
> This is why the democrats have been so pissed since the election.
> 
> Russia infiltrated our democracy
> 
> 
> .



Russia infiltrated the DNC 

corrected it for ya


----------



## jon_berzerk

Crixus said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reported- Will turn himself in today
> 
> On CNN now
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mm, so is this as bad as Roger Stone getting banned on Twitter? On the local news the scuttlebutt is that it’s a person who hasn’t been mentioned in the past.
Click to expand...



rick gates is the other one


----------



## Geaux4it

Eaglewings said:


> LOL... Are there any Righties still out there who still refuse that
> 
> 1. Russia did collide with our election process
> 
> 2. Trump campaign had connections to Russia
> 
> This is why the democrats have been so pissed since the election.
> 
> Russia infiltrated our democracy
> 
> 
> .



What does this have to do with Russia and the election?

-Geaux


----------



## Kosh

Even though there is still no proof of this other than unnamed sources, is this really a surprise to anyone?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Crixus said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rick Gates. Now on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup. Local news just switched it. It’s manifort. It’s even more funny as the local news says it’s all done. Trump was installed with Puten to neglect puerto rico and that Manifort is the first domino to go that leads to Teumps fall. I’m thinking there is much weeping and gnashing of teeth in the future for never trumpers.
Click to expand...



what a let down for the haters 

--LOL


----------



## Kosh

Eaglewings said:


> LOL... Are there any Righties still out there who still refuse that
> 
> 1. Russia did collide with our election process
> 
> 2. Trump campaign had connections to Russia
> 
> This is why the democrats have been so pissed since the election.
> 
> Russia infiltrated our democracy
> 
> 
> .



More far left religious dogma being spewed not connected to reality.

How many votes did the Russians change?


----------



## Geaux4it

A nothing burger.

((((( YAWN ))))

-Geaux


----------



## Crixus

jon_berzerk said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rick Gates. Now on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup. Local news just switched it. It’s manifort. It’s even more funny as the local news says it’s all done. Trump was installed with Puten to neglect puerto rico and that Manifort is the first domino to go that leads to Teumps fall. I’m thinking there is much weeping and gnashing of teeth in the future for never trumpers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a let down for the haters
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...



Notice none post the article? Here, I’ll do it.


Paul Manafort, Who Once Ran Trump Campaign, Told to Surrender


WASHINGTON — Paul Manafort and his former business associate Rick Gates were told to surrender to federal authorities Monday morning, the first charges in a special counsel investigation, according to a person involved in the case.

The charges against Mr. Manafort, President Trump’s former campaign chairman, and Mr. Gates, a business associate of Mr. Manafort, were not immediately clear but represent a significant escalation in a special counsel investigation that has cast a shadow over the president’s first year in office.



I’m a tad slower then the other boys, but I’m not seeing any conspiracy charges.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Geaux4it said:


> A nothing burger.
> 
> ((((( YAWN ))))
> 
> -Geaux


Yeah,right!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.


PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!


----------



## aaronleland

I kinda expected it was Manafort. He has been under scrutiny since 2014. Unless any of his crimes were committed while he was Trump's campaign manager it looks to be a nothing story so far.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Avatar4321

So trump wasnt lead out in handcuffs this morning?

Shocking!


----------



## iceberg

Avatar4321 said:


> So trump wasnt lead out in handcuffs this morning?
> 
> Shocking!



but i'll bet the hope continues they'll find something.


----------



## Kosh

Well it seems that Trump will still be president and that Hilary will still be a loser.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Eaglewings said:


> LOL... Are there any Righties still out there who still refuse that
> 
> 1. Russia did collide with our election process
> 
> 2. Trump campaign had connections to Russia
> 
> This is why the democrats have been so pissed since the election.
> 
> Russia infiltrated our democracy
> 
> 
> .


/----/ When will Mueller reveal how many votes the Russians switched from Hildabeast to Trump?


----------



## debbiedowner

MaryAnne11 said:


> On CNN, but no other station.


It's also on Fox.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Before everyone goes crazy....we don't know what the charges are.
The likely charges are tax evasion, which is not related to Russia.
Just sayin


----------



## tyroneweaver

Mueller =  mike nyfong


----------



## NYcarbineer

Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Crixus said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rick Gates. Now on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup. Local news just switched it. It’s manifort. It’s even more funny as the local news says it’s all done. Trump was installed with Puten to neglect puerto rico and that Manifort is the first domino to go that leads to Teumps fall. I’m thinking there is much weeping and gnashing of teeth in the future for never trumpers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a let down for the haters
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice none post the article? Here, I’ll do it.
> 
> 
> Paul Manafort, Who Once Ran Trump Campaign, Told to Surrender
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Paul Manafort and his former business associate Rick Gates were told to surrender to federal authorities Monday morning, the first charges in a special counsel investigation, according to a person involved in the case.
> 
> The charges against Mr. Manafort, President Trump’s former campaign chairman, and Mr. Gates, a business associate of Mr. Manafort, were not immediately clear but represent a significant escalation in a special counsel investigation that has cast a shadow over the president’s first year in office.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a tad slower then the other boys, but I’m not seeing any conspiracy charges.
Click to expand...

One of the charges is money laundering and tax evasion. Most of this is breaking news.


iamwhatiseem said:


> Before everyone goes crazy....we don't know what the charges are.
> The likely charges are tax evasion, which is not related to Russia.
> Just sayin



Nope, money laundering and tax evasion. Breaking news.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

NYcarbineer said:


> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.


Spin? The people charged are charged with stuff NOT related to the election dumb ass.


----------



## MaryAnne11

debbiedowner said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On CNN, but no other station.
> 
> 
> 
> It's also on Fox.
Click to expand...

Yes,on all stations now


----------



## iceberg

Paul Manafort and Rick Gates told to SURRENDER | Daily Mail Online

related to taxes.

so we spend a fortune to investigate trump for said collusion and we get a lacky for taxes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

BTW - if anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
Why?
Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)

  Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Eaglewings said:


> LOL... Are there any Righties still out there who still refuse that
> 
> 1. Russia did collide with our election process
> 
> 2. Trump campaign had connections to Russia
> 
> This is why the democrats have been so pissed since the election.
> 
> Russia infiltrated our democracy
> 
> 
> .


Ya cause getting arrested for things NOT related to the election prove your claim?


----------



## NYcarbineer

iceberg said:


> Paul Manafort and Rick Gates told to SURRENDER | Daily Mail Online
> 
> related to taxes.
> 
> so we spend a fortune to investigate trump for said collusion and we get a lacky for taxes.



lolol you're certain this is the end of it all?  lol


----------



## Vastator

NYcarbineer said:


> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.


Kudos to the libs who decided to get out ahead of Muller not finding shit,  related to Trump.  I bet now they'll claim they we're right; about being wrong...  Strange times, folks Strange times...


----------



## BULLDOG

iceberg said:


> Paul Manafort and Rick Gates told to SURRENDER | Daily Mail Online
> 
> related to taxes.
> 
> so we spend a fortune to investigate trump for said collusion and we get a lacky for taxes.



Yes, a simple case of taxes that can lock up Manafort for a long, long time. I wonder if he might consider releasing info he has on Trump in exchange for leniency on the tax charges. He would be an idiot to not consider that.


----------



## DrLove

Crixus said:


> yup. Local news just switched it. It’s manifort. It’s even more funny as the local news says it’s all done. Trump was installed with Puten to neglect puerto rico and that Manifort is the first domino to go that leads to Teumps fall. I’m thinking there is much weeping and gnashing of teeth in the future for never trumpers.



LoL .. NO it ain't done. Mueller has just begun.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vastator said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the libs who decided to get out ahead of Muller not finding shit,  related to Trump.  I bet now they'll claim they we're right; about being wrong...  Strange times, folks Strange times...
Click to expand...


And what makes you certain these indictments represent the end of the investigations?


----------



## tyroneweaver

NYcarbineer said:


> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.


So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?


----------



## NYcarbineer

tyroneweaver said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
Click to expand...


lol, if you survived an attempted murder, would the perpetrator be innocent of any crime?


----------



## miketx




----------



## Kosh

NYcarbineer said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the libs who decided to get out ahead of Muller not finding shit,  related to Trump.  I bet now they'll claim they we're right; about being wrong...  Strange times, folks Strange times...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what makes you certain these indictments represent the end of the investigations?
Click to expand...


See how the far left only cares about such things when it is dealing with anyone not part of the far left religious cult!

I mean look they put up a criminal and still support said criminal!


----------



## BULLDOG

tyroneweaver said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
Click to expand...


Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.


----------



## Kosh

NYcarbineer said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, if you survived an attempted murder, would the perpetrator be innocent of any crime?
Click to expand...


Ask all those that survived the Clinton hit squad..

Silly far left drone!


----------



## bodecea

It's funny to watch some here think today's indictments at the end of it.


----------



## Meathead

BULLDOG said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
Click to expand...

Working with Podesta?


----------



## BULLDOG

bodecea said:


> It's funny to watch some here think today's indictments at the end of it.



Today's indictments are just the first of the indictments.


----------



## Geaux4it

DrLove said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup. Local news just switched it. It’s manifort. It’s even more funny as the local news says it’s all done. Trump was installed with Puten to neglect puerto rico and that Manifort is the first domino to go that leads to Teumps fall. I’m thinking there is much weeping and gnashing of teeth in the future for never trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL .. NO it ain't done. Mueller has just begun.
Click to expand...


Yep, all parking tickets and failure to appear for jury duty will be uncovered

Geaux Mueller

-Geaux


----------



## iceberg

bodecea said:


> It's funny to watch some here think today's indictments at the end of it.


it's funny to think that tax issues from 2013 are our output from a RUSSIA!!! investigation.


----------



## Theowl32

Yeah, just as predicted by many of us. Right when Trump for some stupid reason replaced the viper Comey with the viper Mueller. 

Now, they will cut deals with manaforte to get something  (anything will do) on anyone in the Trump administration. 

They will get as many on something and will make the administration look so corrupt.

This is Trumps fault for appointing this fucking loser. The swamp will win. We all realize this, right?


----------



## iceberg

BULLDOG said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
Click to expand...

so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.

damn funny shit mang.


----------



## PoliticalChic

As soon as the Hillary-GPS Fusion- associations with the Kremlin start hitting the news....Manafort is the answer.

Quite a coincidence....




In reality, the Mueller farrago is a smokescreen to cover this up:

. "Damning new evidence appears to show that* Hillary Clinton used her office as Secretary of State to confer benefits to Russia in exchange for millions of dollars *in donations to her foundation and cash to her husband. 

But there’s more. It seems* it was all covered up for years by the same three people who are now involved in the investigation of President Donald Trump over so-called Russian “collusion.”*

The corrupt scheme is said to have been financed by the Russians through *bribes, kickbacks, extortion and money laundering. *The FBI and the Department of Justice reportedly had the evidence in their possession before the uranium sale, but kept the matter secret ...


 .....* the people who were in charge of the investigation and who knew of its explosive impact. Who are they?

....Robert Mueller was the FBI Director during the time of the Russian uranium probe, and so was his successor James Comey who took over in 2013 as the FBI was still developing the case. Rod Rosenstein, then-U.S. Attorney....*

*Holder, Mueller, Comey & Rosenstein"*
Gregg Jarrett: The Clinton cover-up, brought to you by the same guys who are investigating Trump




Now we have the second explanation for the "Trump Colluded With Russia" fabrication

The first is to assuage the Hillary loss....


The second...and more important....to camouflage the fact that every major Democrat elite was both knowledgeable and a participant in the corruption: Muller, Comey and Rosenstein knew and probably wet their beaks in the payoffs. 




Sooooo......the entire Trump investigation was simply to misdirect the public away from the real colluders.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Gosh that's terrible.

Money laundering and tax evasion. Podesta and the Ukraines.

Where's Trump?  Where's Russia?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Gosh that's terrible.
> 
> Money laundering and tax evasion. Podesta and the Ukraines.
> 
> Where's Trump?  Where's Russia?



And again I say...
If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
Why?
Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)

Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?


----------



## Geaux4it

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Gosh that's terrible.
> 
> Money laundering and tax evasion. Podesta and the Ukraines.
> 
> Where's Trump?  Where's Russia?



Wonder if Al Sharpton is next lol

-Geaux


----------



## BULLDOG

iceberg said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
Click to expand...


What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

iamwhatiseem said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh that's terrible.
> 
> Money laundering and tax evasion. Podesta and the Ukraines.
> 
> Where's Trump?  Where's Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again I say...
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
Click to expand...


I agree.  That is the nature of a special prosecutor.


----------



## Peach

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
Click to expand...


Anything to protect and defend Orange Julius.


----------



## BluesLegend

BULLDOG said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
Click to expand...


Trump did nothing later fool, you libs are not that bright are you.


----------



## iceberg

Peach said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to protect and defend Orange Julius.
Click to expand...

well when you use any made up bullshit to attack, sure.

if he's guilty of something ILLEGAL, take him. if his crime is pissing you off, you need to learn to deal with it.


----------



## Defiant1

In another indictment Mueller charges one of Trump's junior high school classmates with cheating on a math quiz.


----------



## Geaux4it

So its over money laundering

BFD

Like I said, a nothing burger

-Geaux


----------



## iceberg

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
Click to expand...

so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.

and *my* logic is strained.


----------



## Kosh

bodecea said:


> It's funny to watch some here think today's indictments at the end of it.



It is even more funny to watch you far left religious cult followers think that Trump will be replaced with Hilary because of this!


----------



## Geaux4it

Why don't they go after Al Sharpton for not paying his taxes?

-Geaux


----------



## BULLDOG

BluesLegend said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did nothing later fool, you libs are not that bright are you.
Click to expand...



We'll see.


----------



## BluesLegend

BULLDOG said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did nothing later fool, you libs are not that bright are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.
Click to expand...


Lib please you have no basis for your claims Trump did something, zero, you are a FAKE NEWS CNN wannabe hack.


----------



## BETH-MIDAN

"Conspiracy to money laundering" in meuller's mix. [CNN]


----------



## BULLDOG

iceberg said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to protect and defend Orange Julius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you use any made up bullshit to attack, sure.
> 
> if he's guilty of something ILLEGAL, take him. if his crime is pissing you off, you need to learn to deal with it.
Click to expand...


Mueller is only looking at legal questions.


----------



## Geaux4it

So, the the charges he laundered money went through 2016. And there is no mention of the Trump campaign anywhere

A nothing burger for sure, medium well

-Geaux


----------



## iceberg

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to protect and defend Orange Julius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you use any made up bullshit to attack, sure.
> 
> if he's guilty of something ILLEGAL, take him. if his crime is pissing you off, you need to learn to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller is only looking at legal questions.
Click to expand...

thought he was supposed to be looking at russian interference.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.

Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?

Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

So Manafort laundering money in 2012 = Russians helping Trump win in 2016?

From a commentor below the op article:

[Just a reminder that the only reason Paul Manafort was hired by Presidential Candidate Trump was to work the delegate process as he was considered as an expert in this process. This was necessitated because the Cruz Campaign was making a concerted effort to insert Cruz loyalists as Trump delegates in order to flip the results of voting and insert Cruz as the Republican nominee.]


This is just cover/distraction from the Uranium-One Deal that was heating up.


----------



## BULLDOG

iceberg said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
Click to expand...


I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Eaglewings said:


> LOL... Are there any Righties still out there who still refuse that
> 
> 1. Russia did collide with our election process
> 
> 2. Trump campaign had connections to Russia
> 
> This is why the democrats have been so pissed since the election.
> 
> Russia infiltrated our democracy
> 
> 
> .



Think what you may, whatever Russia did it did not change the outcome.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Mueller = swing and a miss LOL


----------



## Peach

I just read this:

Manafort and Gates would be the first charges in the special counsel's five-month investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 election and possible collusion between Trump campaign associates and Russia.

From Good Morning America, too early to know, but what gives rise to the 2013 tax claim?


----------



## BULLDOG

BluesLegend said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did nothing later fool, you libs are not that bright are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lib please you have no basis for your claims Trump did something, zero, you are a FAKE NEWS CNN wannabe hack.
Click to expand...


I'm another anonymous poster on a silly discussion board, just like you, saying what I think. I wish I was CNN.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

swing and a miss


----------



## John Shaw

Who fucking cares? I'm tired of hearing about this dumbass investigation. Let's just get on through these next 3 years, preferably without a nuclear war or an economic depression, and find someone who isn't an idiot to run the white house.


----------



## Kosh

Peach said:


> I just read this:
> 
> Manafort and Gates would be the first charges in the special counsel's five-month investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 election and possible collusion between Trump campaign associates and Russia.
> 
> From Good Morning America, too early to know, but what gives rise to the 2013 tax claim?



See the far left drones will believe everything the far left media tells them.

Proof that the far left will invent the "news".


----------



## Geaux4it

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?



The charges are for activity through 2016. There is no mention of Trump or the campaign in the 31 page indictement. 

-Geaux


----------



## iceberg

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
Click to expand...

if they need to go back to 2013 for a tax charge to get him to talk about what *may* have happened with trump, that's a long way to go to get to nowhere.

you doubt that?

with the entire russia platform falling apart as bought and paid for by hillary, why do you ignore facts of that case so you can push hope in this one?


----------



## miketx

Geaux4it said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. There is no mention of Trump or the campaign in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

That wont stop the regressives from making up crap.


----------



## PredFan

Liberals: "We got him now!" # 4,658,678


----------



## BETH-MIDAN

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?



It doesn't quite prove that the presidency itself is a conspiracy to a foreign nation and crime.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*  For the third time.......*
If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
Why?
Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)

Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?


----------



## RDD_1210

I love the smell of covfefe in the morning!


----------



## RDD_1210

iamwhatiseem said:


> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?


And who said this is the sole purpose? Be specific.


----------



## DJT for Life

"Yawn"...

Manafort...laundering money 15 years ago is not Trump/Russian Collusion.

Again...

Mueller leaked the info on Friday to turn attention away from the dems and
the real Russian Collusion that the former, FBI undercover agent is going
to discuss when he speaks to Congress in two weeks.

Plus it also diverted all the attention on the Sunday morning political shows
away from the dems and back onto the Republicans.

All weekend for people to speculate and this is all they get.

btw...a lot of that money was laundered when Manafort was dealing with
Clinton, not Trump.

Over a year and this is all they have.  Time to shut it down and let's move
on to indicting those dems and the real Russian Collusion.


----------



## Geaux4it

RDD_1210 said:


> I love the smell of covfefe in the morning!



And I love WINNING

#MAGA

-Geaux


----------



## DrLove

The only reason Mueller lowered the boom on Crooked Paul and his sidekick at this time is a statute of limitations on some of the laundering and conspiracy against the US charges. 

Additionally, while Rick Gates is a lesser known, he was intimately involved with the Trump campaign.

Fun times ahead as Donald, Jared and Flynn sweat bullets.


----------



## tyroneweaver

So once again the dems use the irs to punish people
Seams to be a pattern here


----------



## iamwhatiseem

RDD_1210 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> And who said this is the sole purpose? Be specific.
Click to expand...


Bury your head much?


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?


yet the charges are for tax evasion.


----------



## mudwhistle

Vastator said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the libs who decided to get out ahead of Muller not finding shit,  related to Trump.  I bet now they'll claim they we're right; about being wrong...  Strange times, folks Strange times...
Click to expand...

Hey.....this only proves that Trump cheated on his taxes. (Liberal logic at work) 
And if he did that, then everything else the Democrats have accused him of is true too..... SO THERE..


----------



## RDD_1210

iamwhatiseem said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> And who said this is the sole purpose? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bury your head much?
Click to expand...


All the time apparently. Now show off how smart you are and how dumb I am by supporting your claim with some sort of evidence.

This is your big chance!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Peach said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to protect and defend Orange Julius.
Click to expand...


"....to protect and defend [Trump]"


From?


 In the last several day's we've learned

a. The Russians paid $145 million to the Clinton Crime Family, and in return appropriated a large portion of our uranium.
They have energy....so it in to be used for weapons......
Against whom?
Us.


b. Bill was slipped $500,000 to give a fake speech.
See a. above.

c. " Former Hillary Clinton campaign chairman John Podesta exits after ... a company that received $35 million from the Russian government..."
http://nypost.com/2017/07/05/uncovering-the-russia-ties-of-hillarys-campaign-chief/

d. "WASHINGTON — Tony Podesta and the Podesta Group are now the subjects of a federal investigation being led by Special Counsel Robert Mueller,...violated the Foreign Agents Registration Act, known as FARA."
Mueller now investigating Democratic lobbyist Tony Podesta
Russian spies influencing the Obama/Clinton administration via bribes.

e. In 11 months of thorough investigations, there has not been a smidgen of evidence of any connections of Trump to the Russians.


----------



## ClosedCaption

John Shaw said:


> Who fucking cares?



Usually the answer is the person who asks this question is the one


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> I love the smell of covfefe in the morning!


what is the charge?  and how is it related to Russia exactly?  hmmmm you be a bit off your game I see.


----------



## Crixus

Geaux4it said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup. Local news just switched it. It’s manifort. It’s even more funny as the local news says it’s all done. Trump was installed with Puten to neglect puerto rico and that Manifort is the first domino to go that leads to Teumps fall. I’m thinking there is much weeping and gnashing of teeth in the future for never trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL .. NO it ain't done. Mueller has just begun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, all parking tickets and failure to appear for jury duty will be uncovered
> 
> Geaux Mueller
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



That’s about the size of it. Honestly I  feel let down. I expected something juicy after all the hubbub and they don’t even make news. Yawn.


----------



## miketx

iamwhatiseem said:


> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?


Regressive liberals doing this and fanning the flames are the epitome of un-American


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> And who said this is the sole purpose? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bury your head much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the time apparently. Now show off how smart you are and how dumb I am by supporting your claim with some sort of evidence.
> 
> This is your big chance!
Click to expand...

huh?


----------



## DrLove

Indictment here as Trumplings cover their delicate eyes and ears

,

Read the Charges Against Paul Manafort and Rick Gates


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
Click to expand...


There are a total of 12 charges that go well beyond that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BluesLegend said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did nothing later fool, you libs are not that bright are you.
Click to expand...


".....you libs are not that bright are you."

It has less to do with intelligence and more to do with mendacity.
It is the basis of Liberalism.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Geaux4it said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. *There is no mention of Trump or the campaign *in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not


----------



## Meathead

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?


It's a much bigger question for Podesta given the time frame.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of covfefe in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> what is the charge?  and how is it related to Russia exactly?  hmmmm you be a bit off your game I see.
Click to expand...

 Would you like me to Google it for you? Just say please and I will.


----------



## John Shaw

ClosedCaption said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the answer is the person who asks this question is the one
Click to expand...


It doesn't mean anything for Trump. As someone who dislikes the man, I'm totally comfortable saying that this is a big fat waste of time and money. It's going nowhere. Just let it end so the Trumpsters can no longer blame the witch hunt for their glorious leader's failings.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a total of 12 charges that go well beyond that.
Click to expand...

nothing related to Russia or Trump.  so which charge you got that thinks you score a win here?


----------



## ClosedCaption

iamwhatiseem said:


> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?



Oh, yeah....Fuck election tampering my the Kremlin!


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of covfefe in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> what is the charge?  and how is it related to Russia exactly?  hmmmm you be a bit off your game I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to Google it for you? Just say please and I will.
Click to expand...

sure, you google the charge that pertains to Russia and trump.


----------



## Peach

DrLove said:


> The only reason Mueller lowered the boom on Crooked Paul and his sidekick at this time is a statute of limitations on some of the laundering and conspiracy against the US charges.
> 
> Additionally, while Rick Gates is a lesser known, he was intimately involved with the Trump campaign.
> 
> Fun times ahead as Donald, Jared and Flynn sweat bullets.



Manafort is also charged as acting as an unregistered foreign agent, not old news by any means. Kushner met with Russians, it appears Manafort acted in their behalf:

*Ex-Trump campaign aide Manafort charged in 12-count indictment*


 Reuters 8 minutes ago 

Reactions

Reblog on Tumblr

Share

Tweet

Email





WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Paul Manafort, a former campaign manager to President Donald Trump, and a business associate were indicted by a federal grand jury on 12 counts including conspiracy against the United States, conspiracy to launder money and violating federal lobbying and banking laws, the federal special counsel said on Monday.

*"The indictment contains 12 counts: conspiracy against the United States, conspiracy to launder money, unregistered agent of a foreign principal, false and misleading FARA statements, false statements, and seven counts of failure to file reports of foreign bank and financial accounts," the counsel said in a statement.*


----------



## Lewdog

This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a total of 12 charges that go well beyond that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing related to Russia or Trump.  so which charge you got that thinks you score a win here?
Click to expand...


None of them seem very good. This is just the first indictment. Do you understand how these things work. Of course you don't.


----------



## Crixus

DrLove said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup. Local news just switched it. It’s manifort. It’s even more funny as the local news says it’s all done. Trump was installed with Puten to neglect puerto rico and that Manifort is the first domino to go that leads to Teumps fall. I’m thinking there is much weeping and gnashing of teeth in the future for never trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL .. NO it ain't done. Mueller has just begun.
Click to expand...



Yeah he said that a year ago. He basically spent 12,000,000 getting a guy for J walking. Yup, this is almost as serious as the Twitter offensive against Trump. I don’t know how he will recover.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Geaux4it said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... Are there any Righties still out there who still refuse that
> 
> 1. Russia did collide with our election process
> 
> 2. Trump campaign had connections to Russia
> 
> This is why the democrats have been so pissed since the election.
> 
> Russia infiltrated our democracy
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with Russia and the election?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


That’s a stupid question. What, do you live under a rock or something? Can’t you understand that a guy who worked on Trumps campaign has been avoiding taxes, and doing other illegal things. That means Hellary should have won the election, geeesh, how dumb are you? #liberal logic.


----------



## Peach

Lewdog said:


> This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.



Also acting as a foreign agent, without registering.


----------



## Penelope

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!



You need to find a better source than your alt right and pro Trump rag. 

Today *The Gateway Pundit* is one of the top political websites. *The Gateway Pundit* has 15 million visits each month (Stat Counter – Google Analytics). It is consistently ranked as one of the top political blogs in the nation. TGP has been cited by Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, The Drudge Report, The Blaze, Mark Levin, FOX Nation and by several international news organizations.

About


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a total of 12 charges that go well beyond that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing related to Russia or Trump.  so which charge you got that thinks you score a win here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them seem very good. This is just the first indictment. Do you understand how these things work. Of course you don't.
Click to expand...

Yeah, ok so you're banging your chest and this may unravel into Podesta.  yeah,  I don't think this is going anywhere near trump.  just saying, right now you still have a nothing burger.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of covfefe in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> what is the charge?  and how is it related to Russia exactly?  hmmmm you be a bit off your game I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to Google it for you? Just say please and I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure, you google the charge that pertains to Russia and trump.
Click to expand...

 Or I can type in "charges against Manafort". See how easy that is?

Do you not get internet in your trailer?


----------



## ClosedCaption

John Shaw said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the answer is the person who asks this question is the one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't mean anything for Trump. As someone who dislikes the man, I'm totally comfortable saying that this is a big fat waste of time and money. It's going nowhere. Just let it end so the Trumpsters can no longer blame the witch hunt for their glorious leader's failings.
Click to expand...

I told you that the person who asks the question is the one that cares.  But we just had the campaign chair indicted and that means nothing for the President?

Well, with all that foriegn cash floating around and Manaforts history what exactly was the draw for Trump?  Or did Putin tell Trump to install Manafort?


----------



## BULLDOG

iceberg said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they need to go back to 2013 for a tax charge to get him to talk about what *may* have happened with trump, that's a long way to go to get to nowhere.
> 
> you doubt that?
> 
> with the entire russia platform falling apart as bought and paid for by hillary, why do you ignore facts of that case so you can push hope in this one?
Click to expand...


I see you believe fox when they claim Mueller's investigation is falling apart. How silly of you.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a total of 12 charges that go well beyond that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing related to Russia or Trump.  so which charge you got that thinks you score a win here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them seem very good. This is just the first indictment. Do you understand how these things work. Of course you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ok so you're banging your chest and this may unravel into Podesta.  yeah,  I don't think this is going anywhere near trump.  just saying, right now you still have a nothing burger.
Click to expand...


I guess we shall see. Won't we.


----------



## Crixus

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?







Giggity.


----------



## John Shaw

ClosedCaption said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the answer is the person who asks this question is the one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't mean anything for Trump. As someone who dislikes the man, I'm totally comfortable saying that this is a big fat waste of time and money. It's going nowhere. Just let it end so the Trumpsters can no longer blame the witch hunt for their glorious leader's failings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you that the person who asks the question is the one that cares.  But we just had the campaign chair indicted and that means nothing for the President?
> 
> Well, with all that foriegn cash floating around and Manaforts history what exactly was the draw for Trump?  Or did Putin tell Trump to install Manafort?
Click to expand...


I'll bet you $5,000 that Trump is never charged with a goddamn thing.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of covfefe in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> what is the charge?  and how is it related to Russia exactly?  hmmmm you be a bit off your game I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to Google it for you? Just say please and I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure, you google the charge that pertains to Russia and trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or I can type in "charges against Manafort". See how easy that is?
> 
> Do you not get internet in your trailer?
Click to expand...

so I know you can't so thanks and enjoy the camper.


----------



## usmbguest5318

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?





ClosedCaption said:


> what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign? Selling and buying properties? Laundering money?


Manafort is a seasoned political campaign manager/operative.  He may have talents other than that, but he certainly has ample experience as a political strategist/manager.

To Charm Trump, Paul Manafort Sold Himself as an Affordable Outsider
If You Don’t Think Paul Manafort Can Get Trump Elected, You Don’t Know Paul Manafort

Donald Trump’s Campaign Manager Worked for Warlords, Arms-Dealers and Dictators


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.




What are the years that are pertinent here?

Let's check:

"Manafort allegedly made 13 wire transfers from *2011 to 2012 *that drew the attention of federal law enforcement officials who were examining if he was helping the Ukrainian regime launder millions it plundered through corrupt dealings. Much of the money was filtered through the U.S. before landing in various areas around the world, Buzzfeed’s report notes.

Trump’s former campaign manager has been the subject of multiple law enforcement investigations into  Russian influence in the *2016* presidential election."
FBI’s Focus On Manafort Doesn’t Have Anything To Do With Russian Collusion In The Election


----------



## bodecea

tyroneweaver said:


> So once again the dems use the irs to punish people
> Seams to be a pattern here


So, because he is a friend of trump, you thing what Manafort did should be given a pass.   Seems to be a pattern here.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a total of 12 charges that go well beyond that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing related to Russia or Trump.  so which charge you got that thinks you score a win here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them seem very good. This is just the first indictment. Do you understand how these things work. Of course you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ok so you're banging your chest and this may unravel into Podesta.  yeah,  I don't think this is going anywhere near trump.  just saying, right now you still have a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we shall see. Won't we.
Click to expand...

LOL,... yep right now I see a big fking nothing burger that has any tentacles at trump.  more to Podesta.  but I use common sense.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!

The official Manafort Indictment

manafort_indictment.pdf

These are all things he did before Trump. And he was working with the Podesta Group at the time. So why aren’t we talking about them too?


----------



## easyt65

CONGRATULATIONS TO LIBTARDS AND SNOWFLAKES...

*YOU ARE NOW '0 FOR 2' IN MAJOR INVESTIGATIONS AGAINST REPUBLICAN PRESIDENTS AND HAVE HAD TO SETTLE FOR YOUR 2ND 'SCOOTER LIBBY'!*

*As I predicted* the day after Mueller was handpicked to be the Special Counsel - a year later, hundreds of man-hours later, thousands of documents reviewed later, Millions of tax dollars spent later - the Democrats have not come up with anything in their investigation except their own 'Scooter Libby'.

When the DNC took over a near super majority control of Congress they did not wait to begin investigating Bush, their hatred for him almost - ALMOST - as high as their hatred of Trump. Dozens of committee meetings, hundreds of hours, thousands of documents, and millions of tax payer dollars later they had NOTHING on Bush. They were desperate to come up with SOMETHING, though, to justify their 'witch hunt' then. Scooter Libby was that 'sacrificial lamb'. Libby was arrested and sent to jail for something that had absolutely NOTHING to do with Bush or the original reason the investigation began. Libby was their justification for the entire investigation.

Fast Forward to today: Manafort and this other person are THIS Democratic Party's Witch Hunt 'sacrificial lambs'. Desperate to justify their latest butt-hurt witch hunt, Mueller comes up with his own version of 'Scooter Libby' - an indictment of someone that has NOTHING to do with Trump or the original reason for his investigation!

Like with the indictment of Scooter Libby, Manafort's indictment is Mueller's ADMISSION that he has NOTHING on Trump, and NO SUBSTANCE / EVIDENCE to support / prove the BS false accusations of Collusion. Instead of the 'brass ring', the 'grand prize', Mueller, Libtards, and snowflakes are forced to walk away with the 'cupie doll', the 'participation trophy' that is Manafort, attempting to brag and make it seem like they actually accomplished something.

The fact is they chased a rabbit down a rabbit hole and found they had to take down SOMEONE, so they settled on Manafort. Anyone, even a blind squirrel, if given enough  time, can come up with dirt on anyone. If 'the dogs were cut loose' on Mueller, given enough time, things could eventually be found on Mueller that could send him to jail.

Now that it is out, now that something illegal has been found - if it holds up, if a jury finds him guilty of crimes, Manafort then deserves to be held accountable...

*The 'Big Picture' here, though, is that Mueller just ADMITTED there is nothing to the 'Trump Collusion' BULLSHIT and that he and his team has to settle with Manafort as their 'Scooter libby' to justify their witch hunt!*


----------



## Kosh

See the far left is reaching considering that he worked for the (D)'s as well.

None the less Trump will still be president and Hilary will still be a loser!


----------



## ClosedCaption

John Shaw said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the answer is the person who asks this question is the one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't mean anything for Trump. As someone who dislikes the man, I'm totally comfortable saying that this is a big fat waste of time and money. It's going nowhere. Just let it end so the Trumpsters can no longer blame the witch hunt for their glorious leader's failings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you that the person who asks the question is the one that cares.  But we just had the campaign chair indicted and that means nothing for the President?
> 
> Well, with all that foriegn cash floating around and Manaforts history what exactly was the draw for Trump?  Or did Putin tell Trump to install Manafort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet you $5,000 that Trump is never charged with a goddamn thing.
Click to expand...


Sit your dumbass down.  Like I would accept a bet from some internet guy involving money.  Plus its against the rules.  But we can always bet on your signature or avatar pic, anytime!


----------



## Penelope

Steve_McGarrett said:


> So Manafort laundering money in 2012 = Russians helping Trump win in 2016?
> 
> From a commentor below the op article:
> 
> [Just a reminder that the only reason Paul Manafort was hired by Presidential Candidate Trump was to work the delegate process as he was considered as an expert in this process. This was necessitated because the Cruz Campaign was making a concerted effort to insert Cruz loyalists as Trump delegates in order to flip the results of voting and insert Cruz as the Republican nominee.]
> 
> 
> This is just cover/distraction from the Uranium-One Deal that was heating up.



Uranium one is a non issue.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a total of 12 charges that go well beyond that.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing related to Russia or Trump.  so which charge you got that thinks you score a win here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them seem very good. This is just the first indictment. Do you understand how these things work. Of course you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ok so you're banging your chest and this may unravel into Podesta.  yeah,  I don't think this is going anywhere near trump.  just saying, right now you still have a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we shall see. Won't we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL,... yep right now I see a big fking nothing burger that has any tentacles at trump.  more to Podesta.  but I use common sense.
Click to expand...


Here's the crazy thing... Nobody gives a shit what you think. Shockingly enough your opinion means literally nothing.


----------



## Weatherman2020

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?


Shame what he did working for Podesta.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing related to Russia or Trump.  so which charge you got that thinks you score a win here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of them seem very good. This is just the first indictment. Do you understand how these things work. Of course you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ok so you're banging your chest and this may unravel into Podesta.  yeah,  I don't think this is going anywhere near trump.  just saying, right now you still have a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we shall see. Won't we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL,... yep right now I see a big fking nothing burger that has any tentacles at trump.  more to Podesta.  but I use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the crazy thing... Nobody gives a shit what you think. Shockingly enough your opinion means literally nothing.
Click to expand...

I give two shits.  you seem to feel people give a shit what you think.


----------



## iceberg

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they need to go back to 2013 for a tax charge to get him to talk about what *may* have happened with trump, that's a long way to go to get to nowhere.
> 
> you doubt that?
> 
> with the entire russia platform falling apart as bought and paid for by hillary, why do you ignore facts of that case so you can push hope in this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you believe fox when they claim Mueller's investigation is falling apart. How silly of you.
Click to expand...

i don't follow *any* mainstream media. so once again you're just playing stereotypes and hoping.

so i take it you are choosing to believe hillary has nothing to do with the RUSSIA mantra at all?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

John Shaw said:


> Who fucking cares? I'm tired of hearing about this dumbass investigation. Let's just get on through these next 3 years, preferably without a nuclear war or an economic depression, and find someone who isn't an idiot to run the white house.



We already did.  That is why Hillary lost.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Crixus said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rick Gates. Now on MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup. Local news just switched it. It’s manifort. It’s even more funny as the local news says it’s all done. Trump was installed with Puten to neglect puerto rico and that Manifort is the first domino to go that leads to Teumps fall. I’m thinking there is much weeping and gnashing of teeth in the future for never trumpers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a let down for the haters
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice none post the article? Here, I’ll do it.
> 
> 
> Paul Manafort, Who Once Ran Trump Campaign, Told to Surrender
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Paul Manafort and his former business associate Rick Gates were told to surrender to federal authorities Monday morning, the first charges in a special counsel investigation, according to a person involved in the case.
> 
> The charges against Mr. Manafort, President Trump’s former campaign chairman, and Mr. Gates, a business associate of Mr. Manafort, were not immediately clear but represent a significant escalation in a special counsel investigation that has cast a shadow over the president’s first year in office.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a tad slower then the other boys, but I’m not seeing any conspiracy charges.
Click to expand...


The Mueller strategy is to arrest a guy guilty of something unrelated, charge him to death, and then offer him a deal to puke up some dirt that could lead directly to the orange clown. And if he gets nothing from the fall guy it will look like a huge waste of time and money. Oh and he will be accused of being a Trump insider by the LWNJ.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> Shame what he did working for Podesta.
Click to expand...


Shame, Weatherman sees Manafort as being a bad person IF it involves Podesta.  If it involves Trump Manafort is a cool dude


----------



## jc456

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> Shame what he did working for Podesta.
Click to expand...

and where this will be going.  the entire thing happened right after the dossier thing when everyone learned about podesta and Manafort. hmmmmm seems to be the direction.


----------



## Mr.Blonde

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
Click to expand...


Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them seem very good. This is just the first indictment. Do you understand how these things work. Of course you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok so you're banging your chest and this may unravel into Podesta.  yeah,  I don't think this is going anywhere near trump.  just saying, right now you still have a nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess we shall see. Won't we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL,... yep right now I see a big fking nothing burger that has any tentacles at trump.  more to Podesta.  but I use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the crazy thing... Nobody gives a shit what you think. Shockingly enough your opinion means literally nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give two shits.  you seem to feel people give a shit what you think.
Click to expand...


You done yet?


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> Shame what he did working for Podesta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame, Weatherman sees Manafort as being a bad person IF it involves Podesta.  If it involves Trump Manafort is a cool dude
Click to expand...

he didn't do anything for trump.  he did plenty for podesta and his firm.


----------



## MaryAnne11

From the Justice Department.

https://www.justice.gov/file/1007271/download


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok so you're banging your chest and this may unravel into Podesta.  yeah,  I don't think this is going anywhere near trump.  just saying, right now you still have a nothing burger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we shall see. Won't we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL,... yep right now I see a big fking nothing burger that has any tentacles at trump.  more to Podesta.  but I use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the crazy thing... Nobody gives a shit what you think. Shockingly enough your opinion means literally nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give two shits.  you seem to feel people give a shit what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You done yet?
Click to expand...

I'm never done.  I enjoy nothing burgers and pointing them out.


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> Shame what he did working for Podesta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and where this will be going.  the entire thing happened right after the dossier thing when everyone learned about podesta and Manafort. hmmmmm seems to be the direction.
Click to expand...

Weatherman, they all probably went, well would you take a look at that.  We were looking the wrong way.


----------



## Vastator

It seems many of the boards libs arent too familiar with how these investigations unfold...  
None of these special prosecutors/investigators come out empty handed.  Ever.  Not one.  They keep looking till they find something, on someone... Even if they have to "help"manufacture it.  Scooter Libby anyone? 
As for the claims by the boards libs, implying that Trump supporters think this is the beginning,  of the end,  of the investigation... 
Put your minds at ease...  Most of us know that this investigation will continue on till Trumps reelection bid. You can mark it on your calendar.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we shall see. Won't we.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,... yep right now I see a big fking nothing burger that has any tentacles at trump.  more to Podesta.  but I use common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the crazy thing... Nobody gives a shit what you think. Shockingly enough your opinion means literally nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give two shits.  you seem to feel people give a shit what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You done yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm never done.  I enjoy nothing burgers and pointing them out.
Click to expand...


For the record, when, in your expert opinion does this become a real thing and no longer a "nothing burger"?

I'd like to quote you so I have it for future reference.


----------



## jc456

NYcarbineer said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, if you survived an attempted murder, would the perpetrator be innocent of any crime?
Click to expand...

yeah and two years later the guy that hired you is someone responsible for that two year old crime?  too funny.  you guys are truly lost and still whiny sore losers butthurt.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,... yep right now I see a big fking nothing burger that has any tentacles at trump.  more to Podesta.  but I use common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the crazy thing... Nobody gives a shit what you think. Shockingly enough your opinion means literally nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give two shits.  you seem to feel people give a shit what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You done yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm never done.  I enjoy nothing burgers and pointing them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record, when, in your expert opinion does this become a real thing and no longer a "nothing burger"?
> 
> I'd like to quote you so I have it for future reference.
Click to expand...

when there is actually a crime that involves trump.  which I am confident today does not exist except in hitlery's dreams.


----------



## BULLDOG

Mr.Blonde said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
Click to expand...


Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?




Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS. 

Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.


----------



## DrLove

Clearly you have not read the indictment cover to cover, but hey .. if that's what Gateway Pundit told you, it must be true! 

Meanwhile, Donald is busy again this morning with his "LOOK OVER THERE!!" lie routine:

Donald J. Trump on Twitter


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
Click to expand...


We'll see if he gets off like Turbo Tax Timmy in the Obama administration.


----------



## Lewdog

PoliticalChic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the years that are pertinent here?
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "Manafort allegedly made 13 wire transfers from *2011 to 2012 *that drew the attention of federal law enforcement officials who were examining if he was helping the Ukrainian regime launder millions it plundered through corrupt dealings. Much of the money was filtered through the U.S. before landing in various areas around the world, Buzzfeed’s report notes.
> 
> Trump’s former campaign manager has been the subject of multiple law enforcement investigations into  Russian influence in the *2016* presidential election."
> FBI’s Focus On Manafort Doesn’t Have Anything To Do With Russian Collusion In The Election
Click to expand...



You don't get it do you?  Do you think Russian collusion only started in 2016?


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the crazy thing... Nobody gives a shit what you think. Shockingly enough your opinion means literally nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I give two shits.  you seem to feel people give a shit what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You done yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm never done.  I enjoy nothing burgers and pointing them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record, when, in your expert opinion does this become a real thing and no longer a "nothing burger"?
> 
> I'd like to quote you so I have it for future reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when there is actually a crime that involves trump.  which I am confident today does not exist except in hitlery's dreams.
Click to expand...

Quoted for later when your pretend like the charges against Trump are fake or made up.


----------



## DrLove

BULLDOG said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to watch some here think today's indictments at the end of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's indictments are just the first of the indictments.
Click to expand...


Yep, Donald, Jared & Flynn are sweating bullets


----------



## NYcarbineer

bodecea said:


> It's funny to watch some here think today's indictments at the end of it.



Well, they're desperate.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give two shits.  you seem to feel people give a shit what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You done yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm never done.  I enjoy nothing burgers and pointing them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record, when, in your expert opinion does this become a real thing and no longer a "nothing burger"?
> 
> I'd like to quote you so I have it for future reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when there is actually a crime that involves trump.  which I am confident today does not exist except in hitlery's dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoted for later when your pretend like the charges against Trump are fake or made up.
Click to expand...

I'm honored.

so you going to post it when I'm right, correct?


----------



## Zander

A big fat nothing burger. 
_
The indictment is purely focused on alleged financial crimes and does not include any charges related to the broader question that formed the basis of Mueller's investigation – whether Donald Trump's presidential campaign colluded with Russia to swing the 2016 election in his favor.

It describes criminal allegations that predate the Trump campaign; Trump's name is not mentioned in the 31-page document.


Read more: Paul Manafort and Rick Gates told to surrender to Mueller | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook_​


----------



## Mr.Blonde

BULLDOG said:


> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
Click to expand...


"The President . . . shall have Power to grant Reprieves and Pardons for Offences against the United States, except in Cases of Impeachment."

Trump can pardon Manafort and not be obstruction of justice. That works mean every pardon is obstruction of justice.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

f Mueller were going after wrong doing regardless of political party, he'd also be going after the Podesta group - Manafort might be willing to cut a deal for info regarding that relationship. The Podesta Group filed retroactive FARA paperwork & Manafort did the same, reportedly after they all came under scrutiny.

Tucker: Source Says Podesta Brothers & Manafort, Not Trump, 'Central Figures' in Russia Probe

As the special counsel investigation proceeds, what did the Podesta Group know about the European Centre for a Modern Ukraine?


----------



## NYcarbineer

jc456 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, if you survived an attempted murder, would the perpetrator be innocent of any crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah and two years later the guy that hired you is someone responsible for that two year old crime?  too funny.  you guys are truly lost and still whiny sore losers butthurt.
Click to expand...


Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give two shits.  you seem to feel people give a shit what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You done yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm never done.  I enjoy nothing burgers and pointing them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record, when, in your expert opinion does this become a real thing and no longer a "nothing burger"?
> 
> I'd like to quote you so I have it for future reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when there is actually a crime that involves trump.  which I am confident today does not exist except in hitlery's dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoted for later when your pretend like the charges against Trump are fake or made up.
Click to expand...


LOL you really think Trump is going to be charged with something here? What are you smoking?


----------



## jc456

NYcarbineer said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> So you were tricked into voting for Trump by what Manafort did in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, if you survived an attempted murder, would the perpetrator be innocent of any crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah and two years later the guy that hired you is someone responsible for that two year old crime?  too funny.  you guys are truly lost and still whiny sore losers butthurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
Click to expand...

because after 17 months all they have is tax evasion on a guy working for the DNC.  hmmmm


----------



## ClosedCaption

Londan Werewolf said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
Click to expand...


So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!



Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
Click to expand...

who fking cares.


----------



## iceberg

BULLDOG said:


> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
Click to expand...

no one else would ever do that, would they?

if you're mad at people doing this, funny how you only show it for people you don't like. for me, i hate EITHER FUCKING SIDE that ignores the law and pulls this crap. get rid of all of 'em, pull the constitution back out and let's go back to it and our original idea of this NOT being a full time job and let's try again.


----------



## miketx

I see the usual suspects salivating. LOL!  Even if Trump was guilty of everything don't these fools know that you cannot arrest the president?


----------



## DrLove

PoliticalChic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the years that are pertinent here?
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "Manafort allegedly made 13 wire transfers from *2011 to 2012 *that drew the attention of federal law enforcement officials who were examining if he was helping the Ukrainian regime launder millions it plundered through corrupt dealings. Much of the money was filtered through the U.S. before landing in various areas around the world, Buzzfeed’s report notes.
> 
> Trump’s former campaign manager has been the subject of multiple law enforcement investigations into  Russian influence in the *2016* presidential election."
> FBI’s Focus On Manafort Doesn’t Have Anything To Do With Russian Collusion In The Election
Click to expand...


You need to read the entire thing, which references activities through 2016. The only reason the focus is on some of the earlier stuff and they moved on Crooked Paul and his sidekick at this time, is that there were statute of limitations issues on some of it.

Many more charges to come.

As for DailyCaller?


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
Click to expand...

known criminal?  hahahaahhahahahaha it took 17 months to find him in plain site.


----------



## miketx

Hutch Starskey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, Trump fired him.....Hmmmmm.....


----------



## ClosedCaption

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who fking cares.
Click to expand...


Again, usually the person would asks this question is the one that does.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Geaux4it said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. There is no mention of Trump or the campaign in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Would it be impolite to mention that the Republican platforms changed to benefit Russia?   These oligarchs play the long game. They know their investments don’t pay off immediately.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

ClosedCaption said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
Click to expand...



Are you suggesting that Trump should have already known of Manafort's wrongdoing that took the Justice Department 1 year and a special prosecutor to uncover? Otherwise you trying to claim Trump should have known better than to hire this guy is just stupid.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> 
> a. The Russians paid $145 million to the Clinton Crime Family, and in return appropriated a large portion of our uranium.
> They have energy....so it in to be used for weapons......
> Against whom?
> Us.
> 
> 
> .



That's been proven false, Koolaid Queen.  You can stop repeating it like a trained monkey now.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Vastator said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the libs who decided to get out ahead of Muller not finding shit,  related to Trump.  I bet now they'll claim they we're right; about being wrong...  Strange times, folks Strange times...
Click to expand...


Interesting that the first indictments are establishing a conspiracy against the US.


----------



## Dim Bulb

iamwhatiseem said:


> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?


Even Ken Starr agrees with this.  Now.


----------



## Lewdog

They just listed all of Manafort's charges... and there are like 14 of them.


----------



## Geaux4it

ClosedCaption said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. *There is no mention of Trump or the campaign *in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
Click to expand...


If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges

So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt

-Geaux


----------



## NYcarbineer

The RWnut meltdown is even more frantic than I imagined it would be.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

miketx said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm, Trump fired him.....Hmmmmm.....
Click to expand...


Only after being publicly tainted.


----------



## Weatherman2020

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> Shame what he did working for Podesta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and where this will be going.  the entire thing happened right after the dossier thing when everyone learned about podesta and Manafort. hmmmmm seems to be the direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weatherman, they all probably went, well would you take a look at that.  We were looking the wrong way.
Click to expand...

Special councils must always find something. Money laundering long before an election or a blow job, they must justify the money they spent.


----------



## jc456

NYcarbineer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to watch some here think today's indictments at the end of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they're desperate.
Click to expand...

nope, practical and logical.  and watch where this takes us, I'm going to be eating popcorn and enjoy watching dems marched in.  This will explode against the dems.  he worked for them then.  LOL.  russian roulette, funny.


----------



## DrLove

Penelope said:


> Uranium one is a non issue.



Yep, it was over two years ago .. but they have their marching orders:

_*MUST -- RUN -- INTERFERENCE -- FOR -- CHEETO JESUS!!




*_


----------



## Hutch Starskey

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Manafort and Rick Gates told to SURRENDER | Daily Mail Online
> 
> related to taxes.
> 
> so we spend a fortune to investigate trump for said collusion and we get a lacky for taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a simple case of taxes that can lock up Manafort for a long, long time. I wonder if he might consider releasing info he has on Trump in exchange for leniency on the tax charges. He would be an idiot to not consider that.
Click to expand...


He did attend the Trump Jr meeting.


----------



## NYcarbineer

If Trump pardons these guys that will prove Trump's guilt.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Weatherman2020 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> Shame what he did working for Podesta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and where this will be going.  the entire thing happened right after the dossier thing when everyone learned about podesta and Manafort. hmmmmm seems to be the direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weatherman, they all probably went, well would you take a look at that.  We were looking the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Special councils must always find something. Money laundering long before an election or a blow job, they must justify the money they spent.
Click to expand...

“Counsel”


----------



## jc456

Dim Bulb said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. There is no mention of Trump or the campaign in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be impolite to mention that the Republican platforms changed to benefit Russia?   These oligarchs play the long game. They know their investments don’t pay off immediately.
Click to expand...

so did they change your vote?  how did they change all the votes?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

iceberg said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to protect and defend Orange Julius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when you use any made up bullshit to attack, sure.
> 
> if he's guilty of something ILLEGAL, take him. if his crime is pissing you off, you need to learn to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller is only looking at legal questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thought he was supposed to be looking at russian interference.
Click to expand...


They can always expand the indictment to include new charges. This is just the beginning.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Very first campaign manager. Back when it was pure From Russia with Love.

trump has the very best friends ~ traitors.

The charges just in this indictment will eventually be the very same trump is indicted for and more.

This was the shot across trump's bow. It's all about the money


----------



## JoeB131

miketx said:


> I see the usual suspects salivating. LOL!  Even if Trump was guilty of everything don't these fools know that you cannot arrest the president?



We kind of don't have to.  

We just have to get enough on him where even Republicans say, "Um, yeah, he's got to go."


----------



## whitehall

All this stuff happened on Obama's watch before Manafort even knew Trump. Stay calm lefties. The last thing we want to see is a bunch of left wing crazies smashing windows and torching cars when they are disappointed again.


----------



## DrLove

Dim Bulb said:


> [Would it be impolite to mention that the Republican platforms changed to benefit Russia?   These oligarchs play the long game. They know their investments don’t pay off immediately.



No, that would be very astute so thanks for pointing this out. It was quietly changed at the last minute by Crooked Paul and his cronies. 

But clearly that had N-O-T-H-I-N-G to do with Russia 

Former Trump adviser: I gave the campaign 'the chance to intervene' in controversial Ukraine platform change


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mr.Blonde said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a silly question. What Manafort did in 2013 will make it easier to uncover what Manafort and Trump did later.
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
Click to expand...


Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.


----------



## jc456

DrLove said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Would it be impolite to mention that the Republican platforms changed to benefit Russia?   These oligarchs play the long game. They know their investments don’t pay off immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that would be very astute so thanks for pointing this out. It was quietly changed at the last minute by Crooked Paul and his cronies.
> 
> But clearly that had N-O-T-H-I-N-G to do with Russia
> 
> Former Trump adviser: I gave the campaign 'the chance to intervene' in controversial Ukraine platform change
Click to expand...

can you say John Podesta?  how about Tony Podesta?


----------



## Peach

DrLove said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Would it be impolite to mention that the Republican platforms changed to benefit Russia?   These oligarchs play the long game. They know their investments don’t pay off immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that would be very astute so thanks for pointing this out. It was quietly changed at the last minute by Crooked Paul and his cronies.
> 
> But clearly that had N-O-T-H-I-N-G to do with Russia
> 
> Former Trump adviser: I gave the campaign 'the chance to intervene' in controversial Ukraine platform change
Click to expand...


Gates stayed with the campaign longer than Manafort:

When Manafort’s role was reduced, Gates stayed with the campaign, however, and went on to run a pro-Trump group after the election.

Rick Gates made his way into Trump campaign's inner circle


----------



## DrLove

jc456 said:


> who fking cares.



Generally, the one who says _"who fking cares"_ is the one who cares.

You're welcome!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> known criminal?  hahahaahhahahahaha it took 17 months to find him in plain site.
Click to expand...

Manafort was under investigation before Trump hired him. More of that "extreme vetting".


----------



## AquaAthena

Geaux4it said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. There is no mention of Trump or the campaign in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

That's true. No mention of our fine president who fired Manafort. 

SNIP:

The indictment is purely focused on alleged financial crimes and does not include any charges related to the broader question that formed the basis of Mueller's investigation – whether Donald Trump's presidential campaign colluded with Russia to swing the 2016 election in his favor.

*It describes criminal allegations that predate the Trump campaign*; Trump's name is not mentioned in the 31-page document.

Paul Manafort and Rick Gates told to surrender to Mueller | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dim Bulb

jc456 said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. There is no mention of Trump or the campaign in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be impolite to mention that the Republican platforms changed to benefit Russia?   These oligarchs play the long game. They know their investments don’t pay off immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so did they change your vote?  how did they change all the votes?
Click to expand...


Not mine.  Trump will suck any serious problems here, either legal or political.   He is very good at that. And his agenda might not suffer too much.  But three facts concern me:

1. Trumps three month campaign manager was owned by the Russians.  

2. Russians tried to influence people through Facebook etc. 

3.  Russians tried to “Manafort” Clinton as well. 

This bothers me as an American.


----------



## jc456

DrLove said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who fking cares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, the one who says _"who fking cares"_ is the one who cares.
> 
> You're welcome!
Click to expand...

how you figure?  I don't care why trump chose Manafort.  Why do you?


----------



## Reasonable

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!


This is just the first round of indictments Doofus. 
“ witch hunt”
Ha ha ha 
Whatever the whiny little bitch says you copy. 
What a tool!


----------



## easyt65

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?


...another snowflake grasping at straws....

Manafort's indictment is Mueller's 'Scooter Libby', a sacrificial lamb made by a desperate Special Counsel who needed a justification for his witch hunt. Mueller's crimes have nothing to do with Trump, thus the 'Scooter Libby' reference.

_"So far, it’s still not terribly clear why the indictment remained under seal for such a short period of time. Why not just arrest Manafort on Friday, or over the weekend?"_

It's because Mueller wanted to make a grand spectacle of Indicting Manafort. It was all about the media attention. 

There could still be another reason for the Indictments:

_"It’s possible that Mueller indicted Manafort to squeeze him, and to pressure him into testifying on matters more germane to his investigation."_

Manafort's very public indictment is an ADMISSION by Mueller that he has NOTHING on the BS 'Trump Collusion' lie. 


Breaking: It's Manafort; Update: Video of surrender; Update: Tax fraud? Update: "Conspiracy," but ... - Hot Air


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

A gazillion $$ and a year later and we got some before unknown on tax issues.  Congrats.


----------



## BluesLegend

Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.


----------



## jc456

Dim Bulb said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. There is no mention of Trump or the campaign in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be impolite to mention that the Republican platforms changed to benefit Russia?   These oligarchs play the long game. They know their investments don’t pay off immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so did they change your vote?  how did they change all the votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mine.  Trump will suck any serious problems here, either legal or political.   He is very good at that. And his agenda might not suffer too much.  But three facts concern me:
> 
> 1. Trumps three month campaign manager was owned by the Russians.
> 
> 2. Russians tried to influence people through Facebook etc.
> 
> 3.  Russians tried to “Manafort” Clinton as well.
> 
> This bothers me as an American.
Click to expand...

the facebook ads were after the election.  dude you sure are struggling here.  LOL.  Winning is soooooo much fun.  watch the left desperation unveiling again today!


----------



## DrLove

jc456 said:


> can you say John Podesta?  how about Tony Podesta?



Translation: *SQUIRREL!!*


----------



## Mr.Blonde

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
Click to expand...


If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?

The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Hutch Starskey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
Click to expand...

He hired him because he's a master at securing delegates like he did for Ford and Reagan. He lured Cruz delegates to Trump so he could secure the nomination. That was it then Trump turned the campaign over to Bannon in the final stretch as Manafort departed.


----------



## DrLove

BluesLegend said:


> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.



Sorry - no it isn't .. not even close


----------



## jc456

DrLove said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you say John Podesta?  how about Tony Podesta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: *SQUIRREL!!*
Click to expand...

the rabbit hole is all yours bubba. enjoy the dirt.  Much will be thrown out while Podesta and his brother go down and then they start singing and watch where that train goes.  Long train running.


----------



## Reasonable

PredFan said:


> Liberals: "We got him now!" # 4,658,678


Idiot stil thinks the indictments are over. 

Trump hired a campaign manager now charged with “ conspiracy against the United States..
Trump: I hire the best people. 
Ha ha ha ha 

Somewhere down the line Mueller will hit the thin skinned whiny little bitch an obstruction of justice indictment.


----------



## jc456

DrLove said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - no it isn't .. not even close
Click to expand...

based on what?


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals: "We got him now!" # 4,658,678
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot stil thinks the indictments are over.
> 
> Trump hired a campaign manager now charged with “ conspiracy against the United States..
> Trump: I hire the best people.
> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> Somewhere down the line Mueller will hit the thin skinned whiny little bitch an obstruction of justice indictment.
Click to expand...

well once Manafort implicates the podesta brothers and on and on yes more indictments will be coming.  will you be laughing with us?

You see, there is actual evidence this path.


----------



## Lewdog

Mr.Blonde said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> 
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
Click to expand...



...because he would be stopping him from testifying in court where he could give information that could lead to others being indicted.


----------



## Reasonable

jc456 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you say John Podesta?  how about Tony Podesta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: *SQUIRREL!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the rabbit hole is all yours bubba. enjoy the dirt.  Much will be thrown out while Podesta and his brother go down and then they start singing and watch where that train goes.  Long train running.
Click to expand...

Fuctard still is waiting and he’ll wait and wait and wait for someone not affiliated with Trump to be indicted.
Podesta. Ha ha haha ha


----------



## DrLove

NYcarbineer said:


> If Trump pardons these guys that will prove Trump's guilt.



If he attempts a preemptive pardon, OR fires Mueller - Republicans will be forced to grow a pair and begin discussion of impeachment for obstruction of justice.


----------



## westwall

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?








Indicted for activities long before he was associated with the trumpster, and in fact was doing things with Dems.  Hmmm.  This is bad for trump how?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Londan Werewolf said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Trump should have already known of Manafort's wrongdoing that took the Justice Department 1 year and a special prosecutor to uncover? Otherwise you trying to claim Trump should have known better than to hire this guy is just stupid.
Click to expand...


Not at all, everyone knew about Manafort business dealings with the Ukraine and Russia.  But my question is what was the draw to Manafort?  The only connection I can see is both of them were knee deep in ties with Russia.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mr.Blonde said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> 
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
Click to expand...




Mr.Blonde said:


> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?



Because he'd be interfering in an investigation that is focused on himself and his campaign.


*Obstruction of justice*
Obstruction of justice is defined in the omnibus clause of 18 U.S.C. § 1503, which provides that "whoever . . . . corruptly or by threats or force, or by any threatening letter or communication, influences, obstructs, or impedes, or endeavors to influence, obstruct, or impede, the due administration of justice, shall be (guilty of an offense)." Persons are charged under this statute based on allegations that a defendant intended to intefere with an official proceeding, by doing things such as destroying evidence, or intefering with the duties of jurors or court officers.

A person obstructs justice when they have a specific intent to obstruct or interfere with a judicial proceeding. For a person to be convicted of obstructing justice, they must not only have the specific intent to obstruct the proceeding, but the person must know (1) that a proceeding was actually pending at the time; and (2) there must be a nexus between the defendant’s endeavor to obstruct justice and the proceeding, and the defendant must have knowledge of this nexus.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Geaux4it said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. *There is no mention of Trump or the campaign *in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


It's not over yet.


----------



## Mr.Blonde

Lewdog said:


> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because he would be stopping him from testifying in court where he could give information that could lead to others being indicted.
Click to expand...


How would that stop Manafort from testifying? He would still be free to do so.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hired him because he's a master at securing delegates like he did for Ford and Reagan. He lured Cruz delegates to Trump so he could secure the nomination. That was it then Trump turned the campaign over to Bannon in the final stretch as Manafort departed.
Click to expand...


Sure.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Trump should have already known of Manafort's wrongdoing that took the Justice Department 1 year and a special prosecutor to uncover? Otherwise you trying to claim Trump should have known better than to hire this guy is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all, everyone knew about Manafort business dealings with the Ukraine and Russia.  But my question is what was the draw to Manafort?  The only connection I can see is both of them were knee deep in ties with Russia.
Click to expand...

again, who cares.


----------



## MaryAnne11

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
Click to expand...



You forget conspiracy against the United States and money laundering.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. *There is no mention of Trump or the campaign *in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
Click to expand...

we know, we will be watching as the Podesta brothers and all they implicate come in.  I have my popcorn ready.


----------



## Lewdog

ANOTHER indictment... of another Trump associate lying about Russia.

George Papadopolous.  

More lies, covered with more lies.


----------



## jc456

MaryAnne11 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forget conspiracy against the United States and money laundering.
Click to expand...

still with the podesta brothers.  You forget there is actual evidence.


----------



## Reasonable

After only 9 months in office Donald Trump’s right hand man is indicted for conspiracy against the United States.
Trump whores are in denial how serious this is and how it directly reflects on Trump.

Breaking news: ex trump adviser George Papadopolous pleads guilty to making false statements to the FBI.

The rats are scared to death.


----------



## DrLove

ClosedCaption said:


> Not at all, everyone knew about Manafort business dealings with the Ukraine and Russia.  But my question is what was the draw to Manafort?  The only connection I can see is both of them were knee deep in ties with Russia.



Indeed, Russia was the connection and Flynn was the glue. Pretty funny watching these Trumpkins pretend that this is over


----------



## Lewdog

Mr.Blonde said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because he would be stopping him from testifying in court where he could give information that could lead to others being indicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that stop Manafort from testifying? He would still be free to do so.
Click to expand...


If he is free from prosecution he can hold back information.

I hope Trump does pardon all these guys, because unlike people like you, most know Trump would be fucked and get impeached.


----------



## Reasonable

jc456 said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forget conspiracy against the United States and money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still with the podesta brothers.  You forget there is actual evidence.
Click to expand...

In your dreams there is evidence just like with Hilllary.  Lmao


----------



## Londan Werewolf

ClosedCaption said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Trump should have already known of Manafort's wrongdoing that took the Justice Department 1 year and a special prosecutor to uncover? Otherwise you trying to claim Trump should have known better than to hire this guy is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all, everyone knew about Manafort business dealings with the Ukraine and Russia.  But my question is what was the draw to Manafort?  The only connection I can see is both of them were knee deep in ties with Russia.
Click to expand...


I agree in theory, why did a guy who was running against the swamp hire a guy from the swamp, but to try to tie Trump to Manafort's criminal activity in any way is just silly and desperate.


----------



## easyt65

Media-Whore Mueller's Indictment Announcement:

As I stated, Mueller just admitted there is nothing to the 'Trump Collusion' Lie with the indictment of Manafort. He also just proved he is an attention / media-whore, like his protégé Comey.

He could have Indicted and arrested Manafort on Friday. Instead, he leaked information to CNN to gin up the attention for Monday. Manafort wanted a big audience with lots of build-up for his announcement that his big 'Russia Collusion' investigation had yielded results.... Yeah, another 'Scooter Libby scape goat' whose indictment had nothing to do with the original reason the Special Counsel was formed:

_"So far, it’s still not terribly clear why the indictment remained under seal for such a short period of time. Why not just arrest Manafort on Friday, or over the weekend? It’s not as if the grand jury needed more time to issue more indictments; they weren’t at work over the weekend anyway. If the idea was to prevent the indicted from fleeing the US, why give the most obvious choice two days to find a was to slip out of the country?"_


Of course, there is the other reason Mueller could be doing this - Indicting Manafort in hopes he hands over any evidence against the President, something he just proved he does not have by Indicting Manafort on charges that have nothing to do with Trump:

_"It’s possible that Mueller indicted Manafort to squeeze him, and to pressure him into testifying on matters more germane to his investigation."_


Breaking: It's Manafort; Update: Video of surrender; Update: Tax fraud? Update: "Conspiracy," but ... - Hot Air


----------



## ClosedCaption

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Trump should have already known of Manafort's wrongdoing that took the Justice Department 1 year and a special prosecutor to uncover? Otherwise you trying to claim Trump should have known better than to hire this guy is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all, everyone knew about Manafort business dealings with the Ukraine and Russia.  But my question is what was the draw to Manafort?  The only connection I can see is both of them were knee deep in ties with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, who cares.
Click to expand...


Again, You do


----------



## westwall

NYcarbineer said:


> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.






Spin?  What "spin"?  I see indictments for actions he was doing with PODESTA and the dems who were in power over a decade before trump ever ran for anything.  Me thinks it is you who are doing the spinning here silly girl.


----------



## jc456

DrLove said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, everyone knew about Manafort business dealings with the Ukraine and Russia.  But my question is what was the draw to Manafort?  The only connection I can see is both of them were knee deep in ties with Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Russia was the connection and Flynn was the glue. Pretty funny watching these Trumpkins pretend that this is over
Click to expand...

dude, I have my popcorn and I'll watch the Podesta team and their DNC compatriots go down.


----------



## The Derp

Manafort, Page, Stone, Flynn...these are not honorable guys.  Expect Manafort to save his own ass by rolling on Trump.  These are the kinds of guys who will sell each other out for a sandwich.  If you think anyone's going to jail for Trump's sake, you got another thing coming...


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forget conspiracy against the United States and money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still with the podesta brothers.  You forget there is actual evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your dreams there is evidence just like with Hilllary.  Lmao
Click to expand...

no, no LMAO


----------



## LeftofLeft

NYcarbineer said:


> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.



Mueller is not clean himself. That is not spin. I cannot remember a special prosecutor throwing indictments after people while worrying about keeping their own ass out of the sling.


----------



## Reasonable

BluesLegend said:


> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.


You don’t get the big fish at the beginning moron.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who fking cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, usually the person would asks this question is the one that does.
Click to expand...

surrrrrrrrre, funny shit, will be fun watching Podesta and his brother and all they implicate.  You be watching?


----------



## DrLove

Hutch Starskey said:


> Because he'd be interfering in an investigation that is focused on himself and his campaign..



As if we didn't have him cold already for obstructing justice when he fired Comey, then admitted to the Russians and Lester Holt that is WHY he fired him.


----------



## jc456

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Trump should have already known of Manafort's wrongdoing that took the Justice Department 1 year and a special prosecutor to uncover? Otherwise you trying to claim Trump should have known better than to hire this guy is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all, everyone knew about Manafort business dealings with the Ukraine and Russia.  But my question is what was the draw to Manafort?  The only connection I can see is both of them were knee deep in ties with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, who cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, You do
Click to expand...

only in your obscure world I guess.  Not sure why someone who got fired is interesting. especially why he got fired.


----------



## DrLove

LeftofLeft said:


> Mueller is not clean himself. That is not spin. I cannot remember a special prosecutor throwing indictments after people while worrying about keeping their own ass out of the sling.



Your memory is bad. Mueller is squeaky clean.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Reasonable said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t get the big fish at the beginning moron.
Click to expand...


What in the world is it that you think they will get Trump for, name the crime.


----------



## westwall

ClosedCaption said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort is going down for things he did with Russia while working with the Podesta Group long before Trump ever considered running for POTUS.
> 
> Oh, how embarrassing for the Democrats, if they had any shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Mr. I gotta good brain Trump pick him again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Trump should have already known of Manafort's wrongdoing that took the Justice Department 1 year and a special prosecutor to uncover? Otherwise you trying to claim Trump should have known better than to hire this guy is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all, everyone knew about Manafort business dealings with the Ukraine and Russia.  But my question is what was the draw to Manafort?  The only connection I can see is both of them were knee deep in ties with Russia.
Click to expand...







Indeed they did seeing's how he was working with podesta and co. it seems.  Funny how the trump campaign wasn't warned by the obummer admin.  Hmmm.  These indictments are interesting for sure, and i hope mueller actually does his job and pursues the criminals that manafort was working with at that time....the podesta group.


----------



## Reasonable

After each and every indictment coming down in the weeks to come traitors like JC will keep making excuses for this criminal administration.

Trump just tweeted” but what about Hillary”
Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## BluesLegend

Reasonable said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t get the big fish at the beginning moron.
Click to expand...


Get a brain idiot, Mueller had to go all the way back to 2012 to find anything, when was the election yes 2016.


----------



## whitehall

The indictments had zero to do with allegations of "collusion" in the Trump campaign. What does that tell you? The original intent of the special prosecutor has been shown to be unfounded and Mueller's justification has morphed into indictments for ten year old tax evasion. If lefties were honest they would admit that their fantasy is that Mueller's staff (including Hillary donors) will be biased in favor of Hillary and the Hussein administration. Be careful what you hope for lefties. Anarchy and violence is part of the left wing playbook and the last thing we want to see is riots and looting if you are disappointed.


----------



## Mr.Blonde

Lewdog said:


> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because he would be stopping him from testifying in court where he could give information that could lead to others being indicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that stop Manafort from testifying? He would still be free to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he is free from prosecution he can hold back information.
> 
> I hope Trump does pardon all these guys, because unlike people like you, most know Trump would be fucked and get impeached.
Click to expand...


If Mueller had anything at all he wouldn't need Manafort. He could do it without him.

Mueller could also be leading Manafort to making things up.


----------



## tinydancer

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?



Manafort's resume is stellar. Worked for Ford, Reagan, GH Bush among others.


----------



## The Derp

BluesLegend said:


> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.



Ummm...so the idea behind indicting people lower on the food chain is that they will eventually roll on those above them.  

Expect Manafort to avoid jailtime by rolling entirely on Trump and the GOP.  Manafort owes them nothing, and since he's not an honorable person, he will quickly turn on anyone above him if he thinks it will result in him avoiding prison.

Indicting Manafort for Conspiracy Against the United States seems to imply that Mueller has got quite a boatload of evidence against him.  If he didn't, he would have just been indicted for money laundering.  But Conspiracy...yikes...that's bad news for anyone pro-Trump.


----------



## Nia88

Loving the spin my right wing brothers putting on this. Looks like you're handling this news well.


----------



## BluesLegend

Londan Werewolf said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t get the big fish at the beginning moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the world is it that you think they will get Trump for, name the crime.
Click to expand...


They can't, they just hate Trump and seem okay with the government endlessly investigating a citizen. If they were doing this to president Obama these same libs would be squealing like a stuck pig.


----------



## westwall

Reasonable said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forget conspiracy against the United States and money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still with the podesta brothers.  You forget there is actual evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your dreams there is evidence just like with Hilllary.  Lmao
Click to expand...







These indictments are for actions long before the trumpster silly girl.  However, manafort and co. WERE working with the podesta group it seems.  Now....who do they work for again?  Hmmmm, who is that?


----------



## Reasonable

As mueller’s Indictments get closer and closer to the Mango Mussolini, he’ll be sweating like crazy.


----------



## BluesLegend

The Derp said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...so the idea behind indicting people lower on the food chain is that they will eventually roll on those above them.
> 
> Expect Manafort to avoid jailtime by rolling entirely on Trump and the GOP.  Manafort owes them nothing, and since he's not an honorable person, he will quickly turn on anyone above him if he thinks it will result in him avoiding prison.
> 
> Indicting Manafort for Conspiracy Against the United States seems to imply that Mueller has got quite a boatload of evidence against him.  If he didn't, he would have just been indicted for money laundering.  But Conspiracy...yikes...that's bad news for anyone pro-Trump.
Click to expand...


There's nothing to roll on Trump about fool. You people live in fantasy land. If Mueller had anything on Trump he would have rolled on him already.


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> As mueller’s Indictments get closer and closer to the Mango Mussolini, he’ll be sweating like crazy.


based on what?


----------



## Lewdog

Mr.Blonde said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because he would be stopping him from testifying in court where he could give information that could lead to others being indicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that stop Manafort from testifying? He would still be free to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he is free from prosecution he can hold back information.
> 
> I hope Trump does pardon all these guys, because unlike people like you, most know Trump would be fucked and get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Mueller had anything at all he wouldn't need Manafort. He could do it without him.
> 
> Mueller could also be leading Manafort to making things up.
Click to expand...



Not true, and the best way to build a case is to indict ALL the players involved.


----------



## Reasonable

westwall said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forget conspiracy against the United States and money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still with the podesta brothers.  You forget there is actual evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your dreams there is evidence just like with Hilllary.  Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These indictments are for actions long before the trumpster silly girl.  However, manafort and co. WERE working with the podesta group it seems.  Now....who do they work for again?  Hmmmm, who is that?
Click to expand...

Yeah NOW. Mueller will get closer to T. Expect obstruction of justice charges against him.


----------



## westwall

The Derp said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...so the idea behind indicting people lower on the food chain is that they will eventually roll on those above them.
> 
> Expect Manafort to avoid jailtime by rolling entirely on Trump and the GOP.  Manafort owes them nothing, and since he's not an honorable person, he will quickly turn on anyone above him if he thinks it will result in him avoiding prison.
> 
> Indicting Manafort for Conspiracy Against the United States seems to imply that Mueller has got quite a boatload of evidence against him.  If he didn't, he would have just been indicted for money laundering.  But Conspiracy...yikes...that's bad news for anyone pro-Trump.
Click to expand...






Indeed.  And it is the podesta group that is higher up the food chain.  Best be careful what you wish for silly boy, these are crimes listed long before the trumpster ever was a politician...but guess who was a politician at the time.....YEPPERS, your hero the shrilary.


----------



## Reasonable

jc456 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> As mueller’s Indictments get closer and closer to the Mango Mussolini, he’ll be sweating like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> based on what?
Click to expand...

His ADMITTING obstruction of justice. 
Ha!


----------



## Peach

Reasonable said:


> As mueller’s Indictments get closer and closer to the Mango Mussolini, he’ll be sweating like crazy.



The indictment covers the time Manafort AND Gates worked for Trump and the RNC.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mr.Blonde said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because he would be stopping him from testifying in court where he could give information that could lead to others being indicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that stop Manafort from testifying? He would still be free to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he is free from prosecution he can hold back information.
> 
> I hope Trump does pardon all these guys, because unlike people like you, most know Trump would be fucked and get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Mueller had anything at all he wouldn't need Manafort. He could do it without him.
> 
> Mueller could also be leading Manafort to making things up.
Click to expand...


The special counsel is there to address any crimes they find in the course of their duty.
These may not be the only charges facing Manafort. The indictment can be expanded anytime.


----------



## The Derp

BluesLegend said:


> There's nothing to roll on Trump about fool. You people live in fantasy land. If Mueller had anything on Trump he would have rolled on him already.



Do you honestly, really believe a guy like Paul Manafort is going to fall on his sword for Donald fucking Trump?  I don't.


----------



## BluesLegend

If Manafort is as dirty as the indictment says, he would have already rolled on Trump and everyone else he could rat out.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Mr.Blonde said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because he would be stopping him from testifying in court where he could give information that could lead to others being indicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that stop Manafort from testifying? He would still be free to do so.
Click to expand...

and under pardon Manafort & Gates can no longer plead the fifth. They have to testify fully.


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> As mueller’s Indictments get closer and closer to the Mango Mussolini, he’ll be sweating like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ADMITTING obstruction of justice.
> Ha!
Click to expand...

how?


----------



## Dim Bulb

jc456 said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. There is no mention of Trump or the campaign in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it be impolite to mention that the Republican platforms changed to benefit Russia?   These oligarchs play the long game. They know their investments don’t pay off immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so did they change your vote?  how did they change all the votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mine.  Trump will suck any serious problems here, either legal or political.   He is very good at that. And his agenda might not suffer too much.  But three facts concern me:
> 
> 1. Trumps three month campaign manager was owned by the Russians.
> 
> 2. Russians tried to influence people through Facebook etc.
> 
> 3.  Russians tried to “Manafort” Clinton as well.
> 
> This bothers me as an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the facebook ads were after the election.  dude you sure are struggling here.  LOL.  Winning is soooooo much fun.  watch the left desperation unveiling again today!
Click to expand...

I’m a conservative.  And if Russian payoffs to Clinton’s people and a Trumps people don’t bother you, then you are not a conservative.


----------



## BluesLegend

The Derp said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to roll on Trump about fool. You people live in fantasy land. If Mueller had anything on Trump he would have rolled on him already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly, really believe a guy like Paul Manafort is going to fall on his sword for Donald fucking Trump?  I don't.
Click to expand...


You assume he has something on Trump, he wasn't even working for Trump's campaign but a couple of months before being fired. Go live in your fantasy world.


----------



## westwall

Reasonable said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget conspiracy against the United States and money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still with the podesta brothers.  You forget there is actual evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your dreams there is evidence just like with Hilllary.  Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These indictments are for actions long before the trumpster silly girl.  However, manafort and co. WERE working with the podesta group it seems.  Now....who do they work for again?  Hmmmm, who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah NOW. Mueller will get closer to T. Expect obstruction of justice charges against him.
Click to expand...







Good luck with that.  podesta and co. though, they should be looking over their shoulders now.  They have a big fat bullseye painted on their backs.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to roll on Trump about fool. You people live in fantasy land. If Mueller had anything on Trump he would have rolled on him already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly, really believe a guy like Paul Manafort is going to fall on his sword for Donald fucking Trump?  I don't.
Click to expand...

why would he do that when he worked for the Podesta Brothers?  you mean rolling on them right?  those were the two he worked for.


----------



## easyt65

Not only is Mueller desperate to justify his witch hunt, the results of this witch hunt has to be SPECTACULAR. He has to come out of this looking like a national f*ing HERO ...

....knowing damn well that the evidence released last week exposed him, Holder, and Obama withheld / sat on evidence of widespread Russian Bribery, Extortion, Intimidation, the 'buying' of US politicians and officials, and engaging in Influencing Peddling / Purchasing ... until the Uranium One deal went through.

They were also exposed as having protected the Clintons once again, as Hillary sat on the committee responsible for authorizing or denying the sale of the Uranium...while Hillary accepted over $100 million in 'donations' from the lead Russian Uranium One deal team lead and Bubba was getting paid a half-million dollars a pop for speeches by Vlad's Ex-KGB buddies.

Instead of the criminal who helped facilitate the selling of 20% of US uranium to the Russians - a traitor - and a criminal who hid the Russian crimes, Mueller needs to come out of this with hunt looking like a patriotic crusader who just saved the US from the Russian criminal hoard ... who he helped back in 2009.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Here we go!


----------



## Reasonable

westwall said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...so the idea behind indicting people lower on the food chain is that they will eventually roll on those above them.
> 
> Expect Manafort to avoid jailtime by rolling entirely on Trump and the GOP.  Manafort owes them nothing, and since he's not an honorable person, he will quickly turn on anyone above him if he thinks it will result in him avoiding prison.
> 
> Indicting Manafort for Conspiracy Against the United States seems to imply that Mueller has got quite a boatload of evidence against him.  If he didn't, he would have just been indicted for money laundering.  But Conspiracy...yikes...that's bad news for anyone pro-Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  And it is the podesta group that is higher up the food chain.  Best be careful what you wish for silly boy, these are crimes listed long before the trumpster ever was a politician...but guess who was a politician at the time.....YEPPERS, your hero the shrilary.
Click to expand...

Still focused on Hillary.
It’s a sickness you imbeciles can’t kick.

Third member just went down.Ex Trump Adviser George Papadoololous just pleaded GUILTY for lying to the FBI. Not indicted PLEADED GUILTY.
The rats are scurrying now.


----------



## Dim Bulb

BluesLegend said:


> If Manafort is as dirty as the indictment says, he would have already rolled on Trump and everyone else he could rat out.


You clearly don’t understand the stakes that the Russians play for.  Prison will be easy compared to what they could do to Manafort and his family.  He’ll happily swallow time to avoid worse.  Way worse.


----------



## jc456

Dim Bulb said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. There is no mention of Trump or the campaign in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be impolite to mention that the Republican platforms changed to benefit Russia?   These oligarchs play the long game. They know their investments don’t pay off immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so did they change your vote?  how did they change all the votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mine.  Trump will suck any serious problems here, either legal or political.   He is very good at that. And his agenda might not suffer too much.  But three facts concern me:
> 
> 1. Trumps three month campaign manager was owned by the Russians.
> 
> 2. Russians tried to influence people through Facebook etc.
> 
> 3.  Russians tried to “Manafort” Clinton as well.
> 
> This bothers me as an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the facebook ads were after the election.  dude you sure are struggling here.  LOL.  Winning is soooooo much fun.  watch the left desperation unveiling again today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m a conservative.  And if Russian payoffs to Clinton’s people and a Trumps people don’t bother you, then you are not a conservative.
Click to expand...

huh?  what the fk are you talking about?


----------



## Lewdog

MarkDuffy said:


> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because he would be stopping him from testifying in court where he could give information that could lead to others being indicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that stop Manafort from testifying? He would still be free to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and under pardon Manafort & Gates can no longer plead the fifth. They have to testify fully.
Click to expand...



Just because they can't plead the 5th doesn't mean they will necessarily give up all the information they know.


----------



## jc456

Dim Bulb said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Manafort is as dirty as the indictment says, he would have already rolled on Trump and everyone else he could rat out.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the stakes that the Russians play for.  Prison will be easy compared to what they could do to Manafort and his family.  He’ll happily swallow time to avoid worse.  Way worse.
Click to expand...

except, he worked for the Podesta Brothers.  You know this right?  why are you avoiding that if you are a conservative?


----------



## BluesLegend

westwall said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget conspiracy against the United States and money laundering.
> 
> 
> 
> still with the podesta brothers.  You forget there is actual evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your dreams there is evidence just like with Hilllary.  Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These indictments are for actions long before the trumpster silly girl.  However, manafort and co. WERE working with the podesta group it seems.  Now....who do they work for again?  Hmmmm, who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah NOW. Mueller will get closer to T. Expect obstruction of justice charges against him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  podesta and co. though, they should be looking over their shoulders now.  They have a big fat bullseye painted on their backs.
Click to expand...


If I were Mueller and wanted to go fishing I'd go fishing in a pond where there's $150 million in questionable pay to play speaking fees and a $2 billion dollar slush fund so called Clinton foundation stuffed full of foreign cash.


----------



## Reasonable

Londan Werewolf said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t get the big fish at the beginning moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the world is it that you think they will get Trump for, name the crime.
Click to expand...

Obstruction of justice. The idiot ADMITTED IT live on TV.  Trump’s his own worst enemy.


----------



## Reasonable

BluesLegend said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still with the podesta brothers.  You forget there is actual evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams there is evidence just like with Hilllary.  Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These indictments are for actions long before the trumpster silly girl.  However, manafort and co. WERE working with the podesta group it seems.  Now....who do they work for again?  Hmmmm, who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah NOW. Mueller will get closer to T. Expect obstruction of justice charges against him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  podesta and co. though, they should be looking over their shoulders now.  They have a big fat bullseye painted on their backs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were Mueller and wanted to go fishing I'd go fishing in a pond where there's $150 million in foreign speaking fees and a $2 billion dollar slush fund so called foundation stuffed full of foreign cash.
Click to expand...

Mueller didn’t go fishing idiot. His investigation was thorough and complete and one Crime leads to another.


----------



## BluesLegend

Dim Bulb said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Manafort is as dirty as the indictment says, he would have already rolled on Trump and everyone else he could rat out.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the stakes that the Russians play for.  Prison will be easy compared to what they could do to Manafort and his family.  He’ll happily swallow time to avoid worse.  Way worse.
Click to expand...


You watch too many movies.


----------



## easyt65

Hutch Starskey said:


> The special counsel is there to address any crimes they find in the course of their duty.


Except there was never any 'Collusion' crime that needed investigating...as the indictment of Manafort Shows.

Manafort's Indictment is the result of allowing someone to dig into every aspect of a political opponent and his associates' background / life based on a bullshit original claim that was never true. If allowed to dig into someone's life enough - anyone's life - things will be found. Manafort is proof of that. His charges have nothing to do with 'Collusion'.

The permission to dig was based on a lie, a crime that never happened.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the years that are pertinent here?
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "Manafort allegedly made 13 wire transfers from *2011 to 2012 *that drew the attention of federal law enforcement officials who were examining if he was helping the Ukrainian regime launder millions it plundered through corrupt dealings. Much of the money was filtered through the U.S. before landing in various areas around the world, Buzzfeed’s report notes.
> 
> Trump’s former campaign manager has been the subject of multiple law enforcement investigations into  Russian influence in the *2016* presidential election."
> FBI’s Focus On Manafort Doesn’t Have Anything To Do With Russian Collusion In The Election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it do you?  Do you think Russian collusion only started in 2016?
Click to expand...




The ONLY ones with any collusion with Russia are Democrats.
The Democrats colluded, collaborated, conspired with Moscow, the Kremlin, Putin.....to sink the Trump candidacy.
And the Kremlin was happy to do so: they wanted the candidate that they had a history of bribing, to be President.


If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.

Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"


----------



## Reasonable

I don’t hear the Trump whores claiming this is a FAKE investigation any longer. The cold hard reality is slapping them in the face. 
 Three down many more to go..


----------



## The Derp

westwall said:


> Indeed.  And it is the podesta group that is higher up the food chain.  Best be careful what you wish for silly boy, these are crimes listed long before the trumpster ever was a politician...but guess who was a politician at the time.....YEPPERS, your hero the shrilary.



So you think Hillary colluded with Russia to throw the election against her?


----------



## Dim Bulb

jc456 said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Manafort is as dirty as the indictment says, he would have already rolled on Trump and everyone else he could rat out.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the stakes that the Russians play for.  Prison will be easy compared to what they could do to Manafort and his family.  He’ll happily swallow time to avoid worse.  Way worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except, he worked for the Podesta Brothers.  You know this right?  why are you avoiding that if you are a conservative?
Click to expand...

Look at my post. It bothers me that people like you don’t care that the Russians are playing the long game with both Trump and Clinton’s people. It is clear as day that they are. But you think it’s okay.  They should all go to jail, imho. They are all traitors.  But you only think one “side” is guilty.  Why I have no earthly idea.  IF the facts were a snake they’d bite you.


----------



## BluesLegend

Reasonable said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams there is evidence just like with Hilllary.  Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These indictments are for actions long before the trumpster silly girl.  However, manafort and co. WERE working with the podesta group it seems.  Now....who do they work for again?  Hmmmm, who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah NOW. Mueller will get closer to T. Expect obstruction of justice charges against him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  podesta and co. though, they should be looking over their shoulders now.  They have a big fat bullseye painted on their backs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were Mueller and wanted to go fishing I'd go fishing in a pond where there's $150 million in foreign speaking fees and a $2 billion dollar slush fund so called foundation stuffed full of foreign cash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller didn’t go fishing idiot. His investigation was thorough and complete and one Crime leads to another.
Click to expand...


By all means post the evidence Trump colluded with Russia to interfere with our election...got nothing? Yeah neither does Mueller.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mr.Blonde said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> 
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The President . . . shall have Power to grant Reprieves and Pardons for Offences against the United States, except in Cases of Impeachment."
> 
> Trump can pardon Manafort and not be obstruction of justice. That works mean every pardon is obstruction of justice.
Click to expand...




“I have long believed that a President can fire an FBI director for any reason, or for no reason at all,"

James Comey


----------



## Reasonable

You vote for a criminal, he hires criminals. 

Can’t wait to see what Mueller found going thru T’s tax returns. We’ll find out why he was scared shitless in releasing them.


----------



## Lewdog

PoliticalChic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the years that are pertinent here?
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "Manafort allegedly made 13 wire transfers from *2011 to 2012 *that drew the attention of federal law enforcement officials who were examining if he was helping the Ukrainian regime launder millions it plundered through corrupt dealings. Much of the money was filtered through the U.S. before landing in various areas around the world, Buzzfeed’s report notes.
> 
> Trump’s former campaign manager has been the subject of multiple law enforcement investigations into  Russian influence in the *2016* presidential election."
> FBI’s Focus On Manafort Doesn’t Have Anything To Do With Russian Collusion In The Election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it do you?  Do you think Russian collusion only started in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones with any collusion with Russia are Democrats.
> The Democrats colluded, collaborated, conspired with Moscow, the Kremlin, Putin.....to sink the Trump candidacy.
> And the Kremlin was happy to do so: they wanted the candidate that they had a history of bribing, to be President.
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
Click to expand...



You can say whatever you want, but Manafort's indictment includes all the way up to 2017.

The most important thing in all of the indictments is, they all include LYING to the feds.


----------



## Reasonable

BluesLegend said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> These indictments are for actions long before the trumpster silly girl.  However, manafort and co. WERE working with the podesta group it seems.  Now....who do they work for again?  Hmmmm, who is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah NOW. Mueller will get closer to T. Expect obstruction of justice charges against him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  podesta and co. though, they should be looking over their shoulders now.  They have a big fat bullseye painted on their backs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were Mueller and wanted to go fishing I'd go fishing in a pond where there's $150 million in foreign speaking fees and a $2 billion dollar slush fund so called foundation stuffed full of foreign cash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller didn’t go fishing idiot. His investigation was thorough and complete and one Crime leads to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means post the evidence Trump colluded with Russia to interfere with our election...got nothing? Yeah neither does Mueller.
Click to expand...

Moron thinks he knows the cards Mueller has in his pocket. 
Funny.


----------



## The Derp

BluesLegend said:


> You assume he has something on Trump, he wasn't even working for Trump's campaign but a couple of months before being fired. Go live in your fantasy world.



Doesn't matter how long he worked for Trump.  Even if he worked for Trump for 1 day, if he conspired against the United States in that period, he's still guilty.  And Trump is complicit because he hired him.  Unless you're going to now say Trump had no power when it came to choosing his campaign chair...which would be a very silly argument to make.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
Click to expand...



Trump hired the man with the reputation for being able to organize the convention so the never-Trumpers couldn't steal delegates.

That's the reason.

After that, he no longer needed him.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> why would he do that when he worked for the Podesta Brothers?  you mean rolling on them right?  those were the two he worked for.



He didn't work for Podesta while campaign chair for Trump.  It was during his time as campaign chair for Trump that he committed the crimes Mueller has indicted him for.


----------



## westwall

The Derp said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he has something on Trump, he wasn't even working for Trump's campaign but a couple of months before being fired. Go live in your fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how long he worked for Trump.  Even if he worked for Trump for 1 day, if he conspired against the United States in that period, he's still guilty.  And Trump is complicit because he hired him.  Unless you're going to now say Trump had no power when it came to choosing his campaign chair...which would be a very silly argument to make.
Click to expand...






What a laughable assertion.  Trump would only be on the hook if he DIRECTED manafort to do illegal activity.  Get a fucking clue, dude.


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> I don’t hear the Trump whores claiming this is a FAKE investigation any longer. The cold hard reality is slapping them in the face.
> Three down many more to go..


well sure it is a fake investigation about russia and trump.  Congress asked Mueller to show receipts so he came up with Manafort and Podesta tax evasion.  so, nothing related to trump.  so yeah, this was something that didn't need a special counsel to find.  but hey, he had to show receipts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the years that are pertinent here?
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "Manafort allegedly made 13 wire transfers from *2011 to 2012 *that drew the attention of federal law enforcement officials who were examining if he was helping the Ukrainian regime launder millions it plundered through corrupt dealings. Much of the money was filtered through the U.S. before landing in various areas around the world, Buzzfeed’s report notes.
> 
> Trump’s former campaign manager has been the subject of multiple law enforcement investigations into  Russian influence in the *2016* presidential election."
> FBI’s Focus On Manafort Doesn’t Have Anything To Do With Russian Collusion In The Election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it do you?  Do you think Russian collusion only started in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones with any collusion with Russia are Democrats.
> The Democrats colluded, collaborated, conspired with Moscow, the Kremlin, Putin.....to sink the Trump candidacy.
> And the Kremlin was happy to do so: they wanted the candidate that they had a history of bribing, to be President.
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can say whatever you want, but Manafort's indictment includes all the way up to 2017.
> 
> The most important thing in all of the indictments is, they all include LYING to the feds.
Click to expand...





If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.

Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"


----------



## Reasonable

Dim Bulb said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Manafort is as dirty as the indictment says, he would have already rolled on Trump and everyone else he could rat out.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the stakes that the Russians play for.  Prison will be easy compared to what they could do to Manafort and his family.  He’ll happily swallow time to avoid worse.  Way worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except, he worked for the Podesta Brothers.  You know this right?  why are you avoiding that if you are a conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at my post. It bothers me that people like you don’t care that the Russians are playing the long game with both Trump and Clinton’s people. It is clear as day that they are. But you think it’s okay.  They should all go to jail, imho. They are all traitors.  But you only think one “side” is guilty.  Why I have no earthly idea.  IF the facts were a snake they’d bite you.
Click to expand...

History will not be kind to this administration even if the indictments stop now which they won’t. 
This administration will break Reagan’s administration as most corrupt ever with most indictments and convictions.


----------



## westwall

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would he do that when he worked for the Podesta Brothers?  you mean rolling on them right?  those were the two he worked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't work for Podesta while campaign chair for Trump.  It was during his time as campaign chair for Trump that he committed the crimes Mueller has indicted him for.
Click to expand...






Yes, but he was working for podesta when he was doing all of his criminal shit.  If he was directed to do that illegal shit by podesta then your hero podesta is the next one to go down.


----------



## The Derp

westwall said:


> What a laughable assertion.  Trump would only be on the hook if he DIRECTED manafort to do illegal activity.  Get a fucking clue, dude.



And all it would take is Manafort saying "yes, Trump directed me to do what I did".

You think Manafort is going to jail for Donald fucking Trump?  Think again.  Manafort's not going to jail for an orange cheeto.


----------



## Reasonable

jc456 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t hear the Trump whores claiming this is a FAKE investigation any longer. The cold hard reality is slapping them in the face.
> Three down many more to go..
> 
> 
> 
> well sure it is a fake investigation about russia and trump.  Congress asked Mueller to show receipts so he came up with Manafort and Podesta tax evasion.  so, nothing related to trump.  so yeah, this was something that didn't need a special counsel to find.  but hey, he had to show receipts.
Click to expand...

You say that with much certainly but the fact is YOU HAVE NO IDEA.  
Dope.


----------



## PoliticalChic

DrLove said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the years that are pertinent here?
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "Manafort allegedly made 13 wire transfers from *2011 to 2012 *that drew the attention of federal law enforcement officials who were examining if he was helping the Ukrainian regime launder millions it plundered through corrupt dealings. Much of the money was filtered through the U.S. before landing in various areas around the world, Buzzfeed’s report notes.
> 
> Trump’s former campaign manager has been the subject of multiple law enforcement investigations into  Russian influence in the *2016* presidential election."
> FBI’s Focus On Manafort Doesn’t Have Anything To Do With Russian Collusion In The Election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read the entire thing, which references activities through 2016. The only reason the focus is on some of the earlier stuff and they moved on Crooked Paul and his sidekick at this time, is that there were statute of limitations issues on some of it.
> 
> Many more charges to come.
> 
> As for DailyCaller?
Click to expand...




If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.

Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would he do that when he worked for the Podesta Brothers?  you mean rolling on them right?  those were the two he worked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't work for Podesta while campaign chair for Trump.  It was during his time as campaign chair for Trump that he committed the crimes Mueller has indicted him for.
Click to expand...

well he worked for podesta and brother in the years associated with the indictment.  not trump.  you should do some research.


----------



## Dim Bulb

BluesLegend said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Manafort is as dirty as the indictment says, he would have already rolled on Trump and everyone else he could rat out.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the stakes that the Russians play for.  Prison will be easy compared to what they could do to Manafort and his family.  He’ll happily swallow time to avoid worse.  Way worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You watch too many movies.
Click to expand...

It’s true that I do.  But you don’t watch enough international news reports out of Eastern Europe.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?



Hey look over here, there is another straw you should grasp at.


----------



## Lewdog

PoliticalChic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hired the man with the reputation for being able to organize the convention so the never-Trumpers couldn't steal delegates.
> 
> That's the reason.
> 
> After that, he no longer needed him.
Click to expand...



Manafort approached Trump and offered to work  FOR FREE.  You don't think that Trump questioned why?  Why would Manafort offer to work for FREE?  And we already know he promised a guy he owed money to, secret private information about Trump.


----------



## JakeStarkey

OK, we know about Manafort. 

Here is the scum on Gates, who is heavily tied to the WH and money.

_Gates is a colleague of Manafort's who joined the Trump team in spring 2016, according to Politico. In an old news release, Gates' bio braggedthat he had "over 15 years of international political, finance and business development experience working for multinational firms" and had "worked on several U.S. presidential campaigns" as well as "many international political campaigns in Europe and Africa." As part of the Trump campaign, he traveled with the real estate tycoon and helped manage day-to-day operations.

He then jumped from job to job in Trump's orbit. 

When Trump fired Manafort last August, Gates shifted to become the campaign's liasion with the Republican National Committee. After Trump's victory, Gates helped the president-elect get set up for inauguration. This past January, Gates headed to America First Policies, a nonprofit started by Trump advisers to support the White House's agenda. He stepped down from that job in March after the Associated Press reported Manafort had collaborated with Russian billionaire Oleg Deripaska to improve Russian President Vladimir Putin's status in the U.S. and Europe—even though Gates said he wasn't aware of what Manafort was doing for Deripaska.

Fast forward to this summer, when The Daily Beast reported Gates was frequently stopping by the White House as part of a new gig working for Trump fundraiser Tom Barrack. _Meet Rick Gates, the Manafort pal and Trump adviser facing charges in Mueller indictment


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Reasonable said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet the charges are for tax evasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget conspiracy against the United States and money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still with the podesta brothers.  You forget there is actual evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your dreams there is evidence just like with Hilllary.  Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These indictments are for actions long before the trumpster silly girl.  However, manafort and co. WERE working with the podesta group it seems.  Now....who do they work for again?  Hmmmm, who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah NOW. Mueller will get closer to T. Expect obstruction of justice charges against him.
Click to expand...



what obstruction? LOL


----------



## westwall

The Derp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a laughable assertion.  Trump would only be on the hook if he DIRECTED manafort to do illegal activity.  Get a fucking clue, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all it would take is Manafort saying "yes, Trump directed me to do what I did".
> 
> You think Manafort is going to jail for Donald fucking Trump?  Think again.  Manafort's not going to jail for an orange cheeto.
Click to expand...








Yeah, sure, except there is no evidence of that for if there were the trumpster would already be indicted.  So good luck with that.  It's hard to tell someone to do illegal shit a decade before you ever hired them to do work for you.


----------



## easyt65

*"An Obama-appointed judge has been assigned the case"*

_"The case has been assigned to U.S. District Judge Amy Berman Jackson, who was appointed by former president Barack Obama"_

...surprise, surprise. The Democrats are rigging this witch hunt like they rigged their Primaries... 


_Manafort indicted on $75 million money-laundering charge | Daily Mail Online_


----------



## The Derp

westwall said:


> Yes, but he was working for podesta when he was doing all of his criminal shit.



You sure about that?  Sounds like you're just repeating shit you heard from Conservatives who are scrambling to minimize the significance.  You said while working for Podesta, he was doing illegal shit.  Yet, no evidence suggests that.  It's just an attempt by you to conflate the subject.



westwall said:


> YIf he was directed to do that illegal shit by podesta then your hero podesta is the next one to go down.



Who said Podesta was my hero?  I didn't vote for him.  But you voted for Trump.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Reasonable said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Manafort is as dirty as the indictment says, he would have already rolled on Trump and everyone else he could rat out.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don’t understand the stakes that the Russians play for.  Prison will be easy compared to what they could do to Manafort and his family.  He’ll happily swallow time to avoid worse.  Way worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except, he worked for the Podesta Brothers.  You know this right?  why are you avoiding that if you are a conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at my post. It bothers me that people like you don’t care that the Russians are playing the long game with both Trump and Clinton’s people. It is clear as day that they are. But you think it’s okay.  They should all go to jail, imho. They are all traitors.  But you only think one “side” is guilty.  Why I have no earthly idea.  IF the facts were a snake they’d bite you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will not be kind to this administration even if the indictments stop now which they won’t.
> This administration will break Reagan’s administration as most corrupt ever with most indictments and convictions.
Click to expand...

Ulysses S Grant.


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Trump Campaign Foreign Policy Adviser Pleads Guilty In Russia Probe*
*George Papadopolous admitted lying to the FBI.*


WASHINGTON ― A foreign policy adviser to President Donald Trump’s presidential campaign has pleaded guilty to a charge of lying to FBI agents. 

George Papadopoulos, 30, pleaded guilty on Oct. 5, 2017, but the case wasn’t unsealed until Monday, when two other Trump associates were indicted by a federal grand jury. Papadopoulos reached a plea deal with prosecutors, indicating he’s cooperating with special counsel Robert Mueller’s probe into Russian interference in the 2016 election. 

Prosecutors’ statement of the offense indicates that Papadopoulos “made material false statements and material omissions” during a Jan. 27, 2017, interview with the FBI.

He told the FBI an overseas professor had “told him about the Russians possessing ‘dirt’ on then-candidate Hillary Clinton in the form of ‘thousands of emails,’ but stated multiple times that he learned that information prior to joining the campaign,” according to court documents. In fact, Papadopoulos was contacted after he learned he’d be joining the campaign, and the professor only mentioned the “thousands of emails” after he’d been on the Trump campaign for more than a month.

The professor, the statement indicates, had “substantial connections to Russian government officials” even though Papadopoulos claimed the professor was “a nothing.”

_*This is a developing story. Check back for updates*_

Trump Campaign Foreign Policy Adviser Pleads Guilty In Russia Probe | HuffPost


----------



## Dim Bulb

westwall said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he has something on Trump, he wasn't even working for Trump's campaign but a couple of months before being fired. Go live in your fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how long he worked for Trump.  Even if he worked for Trump for 1 day, if he conspired against the United States in that period, he's still guilty.  And Trump is complicit because he hired him.  Unless you're going to now say Trump had no power when it came to choosing his campaign chair...which would be a very silly argument to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a laughable assertion.  Trump would only be on the hook if he DIRECTED manafort to do illegal activity.  Get a fucking clue, dude.
Click to expand...

That’s just wrong.


----------



## westwall

The Derp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he was working for podesta when he was doing all of his criminal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?  Sounds like you're just repeating shit you heard from Conservatives who are scrambling to minimize the significance.  You said while working for Podesta, he was doing illegal shit.  Yet, no evidence suggests that.  It's just an attempt by you to conflate the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YIf he was directed to do that illegal shit by podesta then your hero podesta is the next one to go down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said Podesta was my hero?  I didn't vote for him.  But you voted for Trump.
Click to expand...






You voted for hilary so yeah, you did vote for podesta silly one,  you DID


----------



## Reasonable

westwall said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he has something on Trump, he wasn't even working for Trump's campaign but a couple of months before being fired. Go live in your fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how long he worked for Trump.  Even if he worked for Trump for 1 day, if he conspired against the United States in that period, he's still guilty.  And Trump is complicit because he hired him.  Unless you're going to now say Trump had no power when it came to choosing his campaign chair...which would be a very silly argument to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a laughable assertion.  Trump would only be on the hook if he DIRECTED manafort to do illegal activity.  Get a fucking clue, dude.
Click to expand...

You think Trump is a hands off manager? Why did his ex adviser lie to the FBI and just plead guilty?
Every member of his administration that met with Russians LIED about it after getting caught. 
Why did they lie?
For a moderator you’re not too bright, bro.


----------



## Votto

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?



Dumbass.  He should have done like Hilary and started a Foundation charity to launder the money.

What a dolt.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Mr.Blonde said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It would then be a clear cut case of obstruction of justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump let's him get charged and convicted then pardons him how is that obstruction of justice?
> 
> The only reason Mueller is going after Manafort for tax crimes is because he is trying to get him to flip because Mueller can't find anything. It isn't obstruction of justice if Trump takes that leverage away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because he would be stopping him from testifying in court where he could give information that could lead to others being indicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that stop Manafort from testifying? He would still be free to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he is free from prosecution he can hold back information.
> 
> I hope Trump does pardon all these guys, because unlike people like you, most know Trump would be fucked and get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Mueller had anything at all he wouldn't need Manafort. He could do it without him.
> 
> Mueller could also be leading Manafort to making things up.
Click to expand...


Now there's the spin I'm talking about.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he was working for podesta when he was doing all of his criminal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?  Sounds like you're just repeating shit you heard from Conservatives who are scrambling to minimize the significance.  You said while working for Podesta, he was doing illegal shit.  Yet, no evidence suggests that.  It's just an attempt by you to conflate the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YIf he was directed to do that illegal shit by podesta then your hero podesta is the next one to go down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said Podesta was my hero?  I didn't vote for him.  But you voted for Trump.
Click to expand...



What are you talking about? It's clear , Manafort's crimes were committed in 2012/13 the same time frame he consulted with the Podesta Group.


----------



## The Derp

westwall said:


> Yeah, sure, except there is no evidence of that for if there were the trumpster would already be indicted.  So good luck with that.  It's hard to tell someone to do illegal shit a decade before you ever hired them to do work for you.



Ummm, not necessarily.  Mueller could be strengthening his case by indicting Trump underlings first, to see if they have anything worth rolling on Trump.  Trump's already admitted to obstruction of justice when he ordered the firing of Comey.  These first indictments are to see who will roll on Trump first.  Someone's going to.  Manafort isn't an honorable guy so there's no reason to think he won't just spill the beans.


----------



## NYcarbineer

easyt65 said:


> *"An Obama-appointed judge has been assigned the case"*
> 
> _"The case has been assigned to U.S. District Judge Amy Berman Jackson, who was appointed by former president Barack Obama"_
> 
> ...surprise, surprise. The Democrats are rigging this witch hunt like they rigged their Primaries...
> 
> 
> _Manafort indicted on $75 million money-laundering charge | Daily Mail Online_



Spin.  lol


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> What are you talking about? It's clear , Manafort's crimes were committed in 2012/13 the same time frame he consulted with the Podesta Group.



It's clear, how?


----------



## Reasonable

westwall said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he was working for podesta when he was doing all of his criminal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?  Sounds like you're just repeating shit you heard from Conservatives who are scrambling to minimize the significance.  You said while working for Podesta, he was doing illegal shit.  Yet, no evidence suggests that.  It's just an attempt by you to conflate the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YIf he was directed to do that illegal shit by podesta then your hero podesta is the next one to go down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said Podesta was my hero?  I didn't vote for him.  But you voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for hilary so yeah, you did vote for podesta silly one,  you DID
Click to expand...

trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. 

Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.


----------



## Mr.Blonde

Lewdog said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hired the man with the reputation for being able to organize the convention so the never-Trumpers couldn't steal delegates.
> 
> That's the reason.
> 
> After that, he no longer needed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort approached Trump and offered to work  FOR FREE.  You don't think that Trump questioned why?  Why would Manafort offer to work for FREE?  And we already know he promised a guy he owed money to, secret private information about Trump.
Click to expand...


Because if Trump was elected in one of the biggest upsets in US history he would have a huge feather in his cap to market himself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Hutch Starskey said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm, Trump fired him.....Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only after being publicly tainted.
Click to expand...



"Only after being publicly tainted."

Are you suggesting that you wouldn't support a candidate who was 'publicly tainted"????


Kinda like this?



Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.



1. Travelgate: After their election, the Clintons fired the White House Travel  Office...which had served 7 administrations, and turned it over to their pals. As part of this, they brought bogus corruption charges against the civil servants therein.

The individuals were cleared on all counts.

The Independent Council found that Hillary lied when she claimed she wasn't behind the scam. “The overwhelming evidence establishes that she played a role in the decision to fire the employees. … Thus, her statement to the contrary under oath was factually false.”


a. " Hillary described Travelgate with cool indifference as, “perhaps worthy of a two-or-three-week life span, instead, in a partisan political climate, it became the first manifestation of an obsession for investigation that persisted into the millennium.” But for Billy Dale, it wasn’t a partisan manifestation. It was the termination of a thirty-plus-year career, and a fight for his freedom. If convicted, he faced a maximum of twenty years in prison and up to $500,000 in fines.”

Read more: How Hillary Clinton sicced the FBI on the White House travel office

b. For you or I that would mean a perjury charge and criminal record for trying to destroy an innocent American who had served honorably under eight administrations and lying about it. For Hillary it meant a future as the junior New York Senator and then President Barack Obama’s Secretary of State." Ibid.

2. @ 0:58  Hillary's pal Vince Foster was involved in several of the Clinton scandals. When he was found dead: was that why Hillary had Foster's files ransacked before investigators could view them?

*WASHINGTON, July 26—* A Secret Service officer today flatly contradicted the White House account of the night of Vincent W. Foster Jr.'s death, telling the Senate Whitewater panel that he had seen Hillary Rodham Clinton's top aide remove files from Mr. Foster's office. The aide vehemently denied doing it.

Testifying under oath before the special Senate committee investigating Whitewater, the officer, Henry P. O'Neill, said that on July 20, 1993, several hours after Mr. Foster's body was found in a Virginia park, he saw Mrs. Clinton's chief of staff, Margaret A. Williams, carrying two handfuls of folders from Mr. Foster's office." 2 Conflicting Accounts on Files From White House Aide's Office

3. @ 1:47 To see how a President Hillary would 'rule,' take a look at her methods when Bill put her in charge of the earlier attempt at a take-over of healthcare: " *WASHINGTON, Dec. 1—* A Federal district judge said today that he intended to impose sanctions on Clinton Administration officials for their "misconduct" in a court case involving the disclosure of documents from Hillary Rodham Clinton's task force on health care.....  "The court understands plaintiffs' frustration with the defendants' misconduct during the course of this litigation, and the court intends to impose sanctions." Misconduct Found on Clinton Health Plan

The Kremlin would be proud!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. @4:07 Whitewater....15 Clinton pals were convicted of 40 federal crimes.

5. @4:35 Cattlegate...."... computerized records of her trades, which the White House obtained from the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, show for the first time how she was able to turn her initial investment into $6,300 overnight. In about 10 months of trading, she made nearly $100,000, relying heavily on advice from her friend James B. Blair, an experienced futures trader.

The new records also raise the possibility that some of her profits -- as much as $40,000 – came from larger trades ordered by someone else and then shifted to her account,...."                                                           http://www.washingtonpost.com/wpsrv/politics/special/whitewater/stories/wwtr940527.htm

a. "....guided through the risky trades by James Blair, a friend and top lawyer for one of Arkansas' most powerful companies, Tyson Foods Inc." Business | Hillary Clinton Invested $1,000, Netted $100,000 Through Trading | Seattle Times Newspaper

b. "....Tyson was everything shed been taught to despise at Wellesley and Yale, a greedy capitalist who hated labor unions and had no compunction about polluting Mother Earth for financial gain. Yet she allowed Blair, Big Daddys right-hand man, to manage her financial affairs. Second, assuming the speculation in Marshalls Magazine is correct, she was the conduit for a bribe."  Democrook: Hillary Clinton

The odds that Hillary did that honestly have been computed at 1 in 31 trillion. That was small potatoes compared to the deals Bill and Hillary appear to have cut with foreign governments. Enormous sums went directly into Bill’s pockets for doing speeches or to the scammy Clinton Foundation and next thing you know, the State Department was doing favors for those shady deep pocketed donors. Clinton Foundation Donors Got Weapons Deals From Hillary Clinton's State Department

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6. @5:38 Raw naked power: Filegate.  The Clintons illegally obtained FBI files on potential political enemies. "... in 1996 when it was discovered that the Clinton White House illegally obtained FBI files on adversaries, and used them to smear them, continues to this day. Strangely, although Mrs. Clinton is the principal defendant, and although there is sworn testimony, obtained during earlier discovery that Mrs. Clinton was the mastermind of this illegal scheme, the Court has never granted Plaintiffs requests to depose her —.... civil lawsuit which seeks to hold her accountable for illegally violating the privacy rights of American citizens she and her husband Bill Clinton viewed as political adversaries during their administration in the 1990s."                          Hillary Clinton tries to escape from on-going Filegate case

a. "It was also during this Filegate case that it was learned that President Clinton, on the advice of his top political adviser, James Carville, had illegally released Privacy Act protected information from White House files to smear Kathleen Willey, a woman who was a material witness in the impeachment proceedings, as she was also sexually harassed by the “philanderer in chief” while working for him in the White House."
http://www.wnd.com/2013/01/proof-hillary-isnt-fit-to-be-president/#sdOkMsPFKtC3oQzH.99

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7. @ 6:35 Chinagate. Foreign countries funneled millions into Clinton's campaign. ".... Hillary then masterminded a scheme whereby the Clinton-Gore presidential campaign of 1996 took bribes from communist Chinese banks and their government to bankroll the president’s and the Democratic Party’s re-election efforts ."
http://www.wnd.com/2013/01/proof-hillary-isnt-fit-to-be-president/#sdOkMsPFKtC3oQzH.99

a. "When Bill Clinton took office in 1993, Chinese missiles were greatly limited in terms of their range and accuracy. But as journalist Richard Poe noted in 2003, “Thanks to Bill Clinton, China can now hit any city in the USA, using state-of-the-art, solid-fueled missiles with dead-accurate, computerized guidance systems and multiple warheads.”.... "'We like your president. We want to see him reelected,' former Chinese intelligence chief General Ji Shengde told Chinagate bagman Johnny Chung.

"Indeed, Chinese intelligence organized a massive covert operation aimed at tilting the 1996 election Clinton’s way.

"Clinton’s top campaign contributors for 1992 were Chinese agents; his top donors in 1996 were U.S. defense contractors selling missile technology to China.

"Clinton recieved funding directly from known or suspected Chinese intelligence agents, among them James and Mochtar Riady who own the Indonesian Lippo Group; John Huang; Charlie Trie; Ted Sioeng; Maria Hsia; Wang Jun and others."  http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/individualProfile.asp?indid=644

b. "Agents for the Chinese government and military funneled millions into President Clinton’s re-election campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.

The DOJ reported “A pattern of events suggests a level of knowledge within the White House–including the President’s and First Lady’s offices–concerning the injection of foreign funds into the reelection effort.” http://lybio.net/tag/hillary-clinton-a-career-criminal-video/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8. @6:35 ChinaGate  Against campaign finance law, China donated to Bill Clinton's campaign so as to influence US policies. Agents for the Chinese government, and the military, funneled millions into Clinton's campaign.

DoJ: ...knowledge within the President's and First Lady's Offices...concerning the injection of foreign funds in the reelection effort.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9. @7:10 Using the IRS against political enemies....a Democrat tactic. A senior IRS official admitted that Clinton opponents were singled out for audit....including Bill Clinton's female accusers.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10. @ 7:45  PardonGate  He issued pardons to 450 individuals including cocaine traffickers, terrorists and kidnappers. Several pardons directly benefitted Hillary Clinton, with ties to her NYSenate bid. Marc Rich was actually a fugitive on the run at the time...on the FBI's 10 Most Wanted List....while his wife donated thousands to Hillary Clinton's Senate Campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11. @12:00 As Senator....introduced three minor bills which became law in seven years. That includes naming a post office.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12. @12:33 Enthusiastically voted for the Iraq War

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13. @13:10 "....prosecutors revealed Monday that the mastermind of Mayor Vincent C. Gray’s “shadow campaign” also funneled hundreds of thousands of dollars to aid Mrs. Clinton’s bid for the White House.

Jeffrey E. Thompson’s scheme included diverting more than $608,000 in illicit funds to a New York marketing executive, Troy White, who organized “street teams” to raise Mrs. Clinton’s visibility in urban areas during her Democratic primary battle against Barack Obama.

.....from February to May 2008, Thompson used two firms to disburse $608,750 in “excessive and unreported contributions to pay for campaign services in coordination with and in support of a federal political candidate for president of the United States and the federal and the candidate’s authorized committee.” That candidate was Mrs. Clinton." http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/mar/10/hillary-clinton-campaign-received-funds-jeffrey-th/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*14. @ 13:39  " State Department spokeswoman can't name Hillary Clinton's diplomatic achievements ... and neither can Hillary Clinton!*
·                        *Jen Psaki, the State Department's chief spokesperson, seemed blindsided by a question about Clinton's accomplishments*

·                        *A CNN panel erupted into laughter when Psaki's gaffe was shown*

·                        *Clinton herself couldn't articulate what she was 'most proud of' during her time as America's top diplomat when asked just weeks ago*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-neither-Hillary-Clinton.html#ixzz4B04XlE93 

Not one achievement in her 4years collecting a salary from the taxpayers.


15. @ 14:33  " The State Department misplaced and lost some $6 billion due to the improper filing of contracts during the past six years, mainly during the tenure of former Secretary of State Hilary Clinton, according to a newly released Inspector General report."  http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/apr/4/state-dept-misplaced-6b-under-hillary-clinton-ig-r/



*16. @ 14:48 " Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists" http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...efused-to-brand-boko-haram-as-terrorists.html
Even though FBI, DoJ and CIA had requested it, so they could pursue group.Result was kidnapping of 300 Nigerian school girls.*

*17. @ 14:58 A special investigator for the State Department found that with Hillary in charge, the following investigations were blocked or called off:
a) Sexual assaults by state dept security officials in Beirut
b) "Endemic" use of prostitutes by Hillary's security detail
c.) Drug use by state dept contractors in Baghdad
d) Solicitation of child male prostitutes by US ambassador in Belgium
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
18. @16:10 Benghazi cover-up
Hillary testified that she had submitted all documents related to the inquiry. 20 months later....41 new documents were found....including changes to Susan Rice's talking points.
More documents are being withheld.*

*19. "State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist"  http://lawnewz.com/columnists/state...on-emails-on-day-that-literally-doesnt-exist/*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20. This, from the Mexican paper...the NYTimes:

"In April 2012, representatives from Qatar were apparently hoping to get “five minutes” with former President Bill Clinton while in New York to present him with a $1 million check for his foundation as a birthday gift from the previous year.


While it is unclear whether that meeting ever took place, the offer,mentioned in one of thousands of hacked Clinton campaign emailsreleased by WikiLeaks last week, was an example of the complex ethical issues the Clinton Foundation faced in managing relationships with foreign governments when Hillary Clinton was secretary of state. It also raised questions about whether the foundation had fully followed procedures it had voluntarily agreed to in order to avoid those very issues."

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/us/politics/wikileaks-bill-clinton-foundation.html


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Trump hired the man with the reputation for being able to organize the convention so the never-Trumpers couldn't steal delegates.
> 
> That's the reason.
> 
> After that, he no longer needed him.



and shame on the RNC for letting such sleazy people hijack their party.


----------



## The Derp

Reasonable said:


> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.



They are obsessed with Hillary Clinton.


----------



## westwall

Reasonable said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he has something on Trump, he wasn't even working for Trump's campaign but a couple of months before being fired. Go live in your fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how long he worked for Trump.  Even if he worked for Trump for 1 day, if he conspired against the United States in that period, he's still guilty.  And Trump is complicit because he hired him.  Unless you're going to now say Trump had no power when it came to choosing his campaign chair...which would be a very silly argument to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a laughable assertion.  Trump would only be on the hook if he DIRECTED manafort to do illegal activity.  Get a fucking clue, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Trump is a hands off manager? Why did his ex adviser lie to the FBI and just plead guilty?
> Every member of his administration that met with Russians LIED about it after getting caught.
> Why did they lie?
> For a moderator you’re not too bright, bro.
Click to expand...








They lied because everybody lies.  Even you.  As far as the russian meetings go I don't recall them all saying no, what i do recall is them saying we met with a woman for oppo and she had nothing so it was a wasted meeting.  So, why are you lying now?  For a dipshit, you're not to bright brah!


----------



## Reasonable

They’re showing Trump on film now saying  “ Paul did a great job for us.  We’re winners. We’ve been winning all our lives.” 

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## westwall

The Derp said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are obsessed with Hillary Clinton.
Click to expand...






That's because she is arguably the most corrupt person ever to be in government.


----------



## The Derp

westwall said:


> They lied because everybody lies



No, no, no, no, no.  This isn't an excuse.  You've gone from denying they lied, to saying that yes, they lied but everyone lies.  No.  Not everyone lies.  Just you people.


----------



## Reasonable

The Derp said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are obsessed with Hillary Clinton.
Click to expand...

She haunts their dreams and lives rent free in their pointy heads.


----------



## Dim Bulb

westwall said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are obsessed with Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because she is arguably the most corrupt person ever to be in government.
Click to expand...

Ulysses S Grant


----------



## The Original Tree

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?



*AND he did whatever you allege, while working for PODESTA.

He worked for The Trump Campaign for two months and was fired, because The Trump Campaign did not want associated with his ties to Podesta, and Russia once they dug a little deeper in to his history.

So.....shouldn't your thread more accurately reflect reality?

As in Manafort leads to big question for The Podesta Brothers and Hillary Clinton?

Or is this just more FAKE NEWS?

And besides your jump to judgement (you can indict a ham sandwich) where exactly is your proof of any crimes?  Remember, you are defending The Podesta Brothers, Hillary Clinton and Manafort's work on their behalf...  So choose your defense wisely.

Kudos to Paul Manafort who according to you laundered $100 Million dollars in just two short months, while working for The Trump Campaign, and did absolutely nothing questionable while working for the Podestas and Clinton for two years....  WTF?

Manafort is an Evil Financial Genius to pull off what you allege working just two short months for The Trump Campaign before being fired.*

*Hope you took your Psych meds today.

This post belongs in Conspiracy Theories.*


----------



## westwall

Dim Bulb said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are obsessed with Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because she is arguably the most corrupt person ever to be in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ulysses S Grant
Click to expand...







Not even close.


----------



## Thinker101

Reasonable said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he was working for podesta when he was doing all of his criminal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?  Sounds like you're just repeating shit you heard from Conservatives who are scrambling to minimize the significance.  You said while working for Podesta, he was doing illegal shit.  Yet, no evidence suggests that.  It's just an attempt by you to conflate the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YIf he was directed to do that illegal shit by podesta then your hero podesta is the next one to go down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said Podesta was my hero?  I didn't vote for him.  But you voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for hilary so yeah, you did vote for podesta silly one,  you DID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary.
> 
> Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.
Click to expand...


Sure, defend the lying POS til the very end....and the end is coming.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Londan Werewolf said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he was working for podesta when he was doing all of his criminal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?  Sounds like you're just repeating shit you heard from Conservatives who are scrambling to minimize the significance.  You said while working for Podesta, he was doing illegal shit.  Yet, no evidence suggests that.  It's just an attempt by you to conflate the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YIf he was directed to do that illegal shit by podesta then your hero podesta is the next one to go down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said Podesta was my hero?  I didn't vote for him.  But you voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? It's clear , Manafort's crimes were committed in 2012/13 the same time frame he consulted with the Podesta Group.
Click to expand...

Correct.  And an additional indictment was against Rick Gates.  Also for his actions when they were working with the Podesta Group.  

Why stop short of charging the Podestas?


----------



## westwall

Reasonable said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are obsessed with Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She haunts their dreams and lives rent free in their pointy heads.
Click to expand...





Kinda like you and the trumpster eh silly girl!


----------



## Lewdog

PoliticalChic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound like something just about his taxes.  The chargers I'm hearing about is Conspiracy against the United States... which is VERY serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the years that are pertinent here?
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "Manafort allegedly made 13 wire transfers from *2011 to 2012 *that drew the attention of federal law enforcement officials who were examining if he was helping the Ukrainian regime launder millions it plundered through corrupt dealings. Much of the money was filtered through the U.S. before landing in various areas around the world, Buzzfeed’s report notes.
> 
> Trump’s former campaign manager has been the subject of multiple law enforcement investigations into  Russian influence in the *2016* presidential election."
> FBI’s Focus On Manafort Doesn’t Have Anything To Do With Russian Collusion In The Election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it do you?  Do you think Russian collusion only started in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones with any collusion with Russia are Democrats.
> The Democrats colluded, collaborated, conspired with Moscow, the Kremlin, Putin.....to sink the Trump candidacy.
> And the Kremlin was happy to do so: they wanted the candidate that they had a history of bribing, to be President.
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can say whatever you want, but Manafort's indictment includes all the way up to 2017.
> 
> The most important thing in all of the indictments is, they all include LYING to the feds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
Click to expand...



On page ONE it talks about 2016, and on page 7 it talks about 2017.  You need to quit depending on some alt-right sites to tell you what to repeat, and read the thing yourself.

Read the indictment against Manafort and Gates


----------



## The Derp

westwall said:


> That's because she is arguably the most corrupt person ever to be in government.



And yet, not one single indictment of Clinton.  Not one.  Not when you guys had control of Congress and the INvestigative Committees.  You couldn't find anything because it's all in your imagination.

Now you want to talk corrupt?  Let's talk Nixon, Reagan, Bush the Dumber, and now Trump who've had -what- hundreds of criminal indictments among them?


----------



## Dim Bulb

Reasonable said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are obsessed with Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She haunts their dreams and lives rent free in their pointy heads.
Click to expand...

It’s kind of wacky really.  I hate Hillary too but I’ve moved on.  The only thing I would say is that they should investigate her Russian payoffs too.  Anyone’s really.  But she is a non factor except for RWNJ Two Minute Hates.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> "Only after being publicly tainted."
> 
> Are you suggesting that you wouldn't support a candidate who was 'publicly tainted"????
> 
> 
> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.



Oh, my God, she's going to blow!!!!   

YOu can tell when they are panicking is when they dredge up their 25 years of Hillary Conspiracy THeories that they were never able to prove. 

Tell you what, let's spend as much money investigating trumps cronies as we spent trying to prove Mr. Clinton lied about a blow job. Bet we come up with more than a lie about a blow job.


----------



## Reasonable

westwall said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are obsessed with Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because she is arguably the most corrupt person ever to be in government.
Click to expand...

Only in your conspiracy laden mind. 
3 down from T’s administration and you’re still focused like a laser beam on Hillary. 
You really don’t know how stupid that makes you look do you..
Watch him employ slowdown software on me now.


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t hear the Trump whores claiming this is a FAKE investigation any longer. The cold hard reality is slapping them in the face.
> Three down many more to go..
> 
> 
> 
> well sure it is a fake investigation about russia and trump.  Congress asked Mueller to show receipts so he came up with Manafort and Podesta tax evasion.  so, nothing related to trump.  so yeah, this was something that didn't need a special counsel to find.  but hey, he had to show receipts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that with much certainly but the fact is YOU HAVE NO IDEA.
> Dope.
Click to expand...

ahhh, but you do eh?  I know where the evidence is right fking now.  and it points at the Podesta brothers.


----------



## Reasonable

Morons: “Hillary is a criminal”
Yet she’s never been charged nor convicted with a crime.  Butt hurt to the max.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Reasonable said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump whore can’t discuss Trump’s criminals. His butt hurt ass goes right to Hillary. Expect Flynn to get the next indictment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are obsessed with Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because she is arguably the most corrupt person ever to be in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your conspiracy laden mind.
> 3 down from T’s administration and you’re still focused like a laser beam on Hillary.
> You really don’t know how stupid that makes you look do you..
> Watch him employ slowdown software on me now.
Click to expand...

You want conspiracy?  How about this one:   All of this infighting between Americans is actually sourced from AI who became sentient four years ago and are playing with us like the Greek Gods used to play with mortals.  Elon Musk is on that bus.


----------



## Reasonable

jc456 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t hear the Trump whores claiming this is a FAKE investigation any longer. The cold hard reality is slapping them in the face.
> Three down many more to go..
> 
> 
> 
> well sure it is a fake investigation about russia and trump.  Congress asked Mueller to show receipts so he came up with Manafort and Podesta tax evasion.  so, nothing related to trump.  so yeah, this was something that didn't need a special counsel to find.  but hey, he had to show receipts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that with much certainly but the fact is YOU HAVE NO IDEA.
> Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh, but you do eh?  I know where the evidence is right fking now.  and it points at the Podesta brothers.
Click to expand...

You don’t know shit. You watch Fox News, the sexual assault station.


----------



## Lewdog

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Only after being publicly tainted."
> 
> Are you suggesting that you wouldn't support a candidate who was 'publicly tainted"????
> 
> 
> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my God, she's going to blow!!!!
> 
> YOu can tell when they are panicking is when they dredge up their 25 years of Hillary Conspiracy THeories that they were never able to prove.
> 
> Tell you what, let's spend as much money investigating trumps cronies as we spent trying to prove Mr. Clinton lied about a blow job. Bet we come up with more than a lie about a blow job.
Click to expand...



Yep she is having a melt down.

She will continue to flood this thread with off-topic spew unless the mods do anything about it.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Reasonable said:


> Morons: “Hillary is a criminal”
> Yet she’s never been charged nor convicted with a crime.  Butt hurt to the max.


So let her be investigated again.  If there’s nothing there so be it.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, except there is no evidence of that for if there were the trumpster would already be indicted.  So good luck with that.  It's hard to tell someone to do illegal shit a decade before you ever hired them to do work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, not necessarily.  Mueller could be strengthening his case by indicting Trump underlings first, to see if they have anything worth rolling on Trump.  Trump's already admitted to obstruction of justice when he ordered the firing of Comey.  These first indictments are to see who will roll on Trump first.  Someone's going to.  Manafort isn't an honorable guy so there's no reason to think he won't just spill the beans.
Click to expand...

or maybe he is working on the actual evidence that points to the podesta brothers. hmmmm seems more logical to me.  but that's just me.


----------



## easyt65

NYcarbineer said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"An Obama-appointed judge has been assigned the case"*
> 
> _"The case has been assigned to U.S. District Judge Amy Berman Jackson, who was appointed by former president Barack Obama"_
> 
> ...surprise, surprise. The Democrats are rigging this witch hunt like they rigged their Primaries...
> 
> 
> _Manafort indicted on $75 million money-laundering charge | Daily Mail Online_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin.  lol
Click to expand...

No, actually FACT. U.S. District Judge Amy Berman, appointed by Obama, has been appointed.

You got a problem with facts or reality? (I mean more than usual....)


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Tipsycatlover said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he was working for podesta when he was doing all of his criminal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?  Sounds like you're just repeating shit you heard from Conservatives who are scrambling to minimize the significance.  You said while working for Podesta, he was doing illegal shit.  Yet, no evidence suggests that.  It's just an attempt by you to conflate the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YIf he was directed to do that illegal shit by podesta then your hero podesta is the next one to go down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said Podesta was my hero?  I didn't vote for him.  But you voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? It's clear , Manafort's crimes were committed in 2012/13 the same time frame he consulted with the Podesta Group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.  And an additional indictment was against Rick Gates.  Also for his actions when they were working with the Podesta Group.
> 
> Why stop short of charging the Podestas?
Click to expand...



Because what you libs don't seem to understand is just because underlings broke the law, doesn't mean the boss did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the years that are pertinent here?
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "Manafort allegedly made 13 wire transfers from *2011 to 2012 *that drew the attention of federal law enforcement officials who were examining if he was helping the Ukrainian regime launder millions it plundered through corrupt dealings. Much of the money was filtered through the U.S. before landing in various areas around the world, Buzzfeed’s report notes.
> 
> Trump’s former campaign manager has been the subject of multiple law enforcement investigations into  Russian influence in the *2016* presidential election."
> FBI’s Focus On Manafort Doesn’t Have Anything To Do With Russian Collusion In The Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it do you?  Do you think Russian collusion only started in 2016?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones with any collusion with Russia are Democrats.
> The Democrats colluded, collaborated, conspired with Moscow, the Kremlin, Putin.....to sink the Trump candidacy.
> And the Kremlin was happy to do so: they wanted the candidate that they had a history of bribing, to be President.
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can say whatever you want, but Manafort's indictment includes all the way up to 2017.
> 
> The most important thing in all of the indictments is, they all include LYING to the feds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On page ONE it talks about 2016, and on page 7 it talks about 2017.  You need to quit depending on some alt-right sites to tell you what to repeat, and read the thing yourself.
> 
> Read the indictment against Manafort and Gates
Click to expand...




I read it.

It speaks of personal aggrandizement and nothing in the slightest related to Trump.


----------



## easyt65

No need for a meltdown. Manafort is going to be charged and probably go to jail. If he broke the law he should.

The fact remains Manafort is nothing but Mueller's 'Scooter Libby', a weak justification for the witch hunt, and an admission there is nothing to the liberal 'Trump Collusion' lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Only after being publicly tainted."
> 
> Are you suggesting that you wouldn't support a candidate who was 'publicly tainted"????
> 
> 
> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my God, she's going to blow!!!!
> 
> YOu can tell when they are panicking is when they dredge up their 25 years of Hillary Conspiracy THeories that they were never able to prove.
> 
> Tell you what, let's spend as much money investigating trumps cronies as we spent trying to prove Mr. Clinton lied about a blow job. Bet we come up with more than a lie about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is having a melt down.
> 
> She will continue to flood this thread with off-topic spew unless the mods do anything about it.
Click to expand...



I've asked you to provide any of the indictments that connect to Trump.

You haven't been able to.


When can I expect to see that change in your avi?


----------



## Lewdog

PoliticalChic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it do you?  Do you think Russian collusion only started in 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones with any collusion with Russia are Democrats.
> The Democrats colluded, collaborated, conspired with Moscow, the Kremlin, Putin.....to sink the Trump candidacy.
> And the Kremlin was happy to do so: they wanted the candidate that they had a history of bribing, to be President.
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can say whatever you want, but Manafort's indictment includes all the way up to 2017.
> 
> The most important thing in all of the indictments is, they all include LYING to the feds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On page ONE it talks about 2016, and on page 7 it talks about 2017.  You need to quit depending on some alt-right sites to tell you what to repeat, and read the thing yourself.
> 
> Read the indictment against Manafort and Gates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read it.
> 
> It speaks of personal aggrandizement and nothing in the slightest related to Trump.
Click to expand...



His actions have EVERYTHING to do with Trump. Manafort offered to work for Trump FOR FREE.

And if you had read it, then why did you challenge me to point out that some of the charges are for actions through 2017?  If you KNEW it was there?


----------



## Lewdog

PoliticalChic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Only after being publicly tainted."
> 
> Are you suggesting that you wouldn't support a candidate who was 'publicly tainted"????
> 
> 
> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my God, she's going to blow!!!!
> 
> YOu can tell when they are panicking is when they dredge up their 25 years of Hillary Conspiracy THeories that they were never able to prove.
> 
> Tell you what, let's spend as much money investigating trumps cronies as we spent trying to prove Mr. Clinton lied about a blow job. Bet we come up with more than a lie about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is having a melt down.
> 
> She will continue to flood this thread with off-topic spew unless the mods do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to provide any of the indictments that connect to Trump.
> 
> You haven't been able to.
> 
> 
> When can I expect to see that change in your avi?
Click to expand...



Dumbass, the whole case is about Russian collusion.  His charges have to do with Russia... this is just the first days of indictments.  More will be coming.

So when are you going to have an original thought in your head that doesn't include 5,000 cut and pasted words?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hired the man with the reputation for being able to organize the convention so the never-Trumpers couldn't steal delegates.
> 
> That's the reason.
> 
> After that, he no longer needed him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and shame on the RNC for letting such sleazy people hijack their party.
Click to expand...



"...and shame on the RNC for letting such sleazy people hijack their party."

Did you just use the phrase 'sleazy people'....after you defended perverts who have sex with underage children?????


In a discussion about perverts who have sex with children, underage children.....you actually took the pervert's side.....



"But sex should be your owned damned business."
_Libtard Finally Admits to Raping A Child...Then Declares The Matter Is OVER...Because He Says So._



_Astounding....and revealing.



The dictionary definition of 'sleazy' has your picture._


----------



## Reasonable

The fraud in chief’s former campaign manager for 3 months just surrendered to the FBI. They showed a picture of him being led away in a car with him covering his face. 
Lol

This is just the beginning. Nowhere near the end.  The trump whores excuses will change as the indictments get closer to Trump.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY ones with any collusion with Russia are Democrats.
> The Democrats colluded, collaborated, conspired with Moscow, the Kremlin, Putin.....to sink the Trump candidacy.
> And the Kremlin was happy to do so: they wanted the candidate that they had a history of bribing, to be President.
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say whatever you want, but Manafort's indictment includes all the way up to 2017.
> 
> The most important thing in all of the indictments is, they all include LYING to the feds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On page ONE it talks about 2016, and on page 7 it talks about 2017.  You need to quit depending on some alt-right sites to tell you what to repeat, and read the thing yourself.
> 
> Read the indictment against Manafort and Gates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read it.
> 
> It speaks of personal aggrandizement and nothing in the slightest related to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His actions have EVERYTHING to do with Trump. Manafort offered to work for Trump FOR FREE.
> 
> And if you had read it, then why did you challenge me to point out that some of the charges are for actions through 2017?  If you KNEW it was there?
Click to expand...



Let's check:

"Tony Podesta and his lobbying company, the Podesta Group, are now being investigated after *ties were discovered with Paul Manafort,* the former chairman of the Donald Trump presidential campaign, sources told NBC News.

*The Podesta Group was one of several firms that worked on a Manafort-led campaign *for a nonprofit called the European Centre for a Modern Ukraine (ECMU). The campaign promoted Ukraine’s image in the West and was reportedly backed by the Party of Regions, a pro-Russian political party in Ukraine .....

Manafort’s consulting company DMP International registered as a foreign agent only in June, three years after the work it undertook in Ukraine between 2012 and 2014. 
Robert Mueller’s probe is now looking into a Democratic lobbyist



Did you see the name Trump in there?

Me neither.


----------



## DrLove

easyt65 said:


> Media-Whore Mueller's Indictment Announcement:



Mueller is ANYTHING but a "media whore". 

He's a head to grindstone, generally apolitical Republican workhorse.

You'll not see him hold so much as a single press conference.

You people are hilarious


----------



## Reasonable

westwall said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for Mueller to come out and say he found nothing on president Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...so the idea behind indicting people lower on the food chain is that they will eventually roll on those above them.
> 
> Expect Manafort to avoid jailtime by rolling entirely on Trump and the GOP.  Manafort owes them nothing, and since he's not an honorable person, he will quickly turn on anyone above him if he thinks it will result in him avoiding prison.
> 
> Indicting Manafort for Conspiracy Against the United States seems to imply that Mueller has got quite a boatload of evidence against him.  If he didn't, he would have just been indicted for money laundering.  But Conspiracy...yikes...that's bad news for anyone pro-Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  And it is the podesta group that is higher up the food chain.  Best be careful what you wish for silly boy, these are crimes listed long before the trumpster ever was a politician...but guess who was a politician at the time.....YEPPERS, your hero the shrilary.
Click to expand...

Podesta Hillary Podesta Hillary. 
No moron... Manafort, Gates and Popodopolous.


----------



## Baz Ares

Geaux4it said:


> Just reported- Will turn himself in today
> 
> On CNN now
> 
> -Geaux



CNN FAKE NEWS!


----------



## grainbely

iamwhatiseem said:


> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?


I sort of agree with you but I find that something is wrong with the system if these criminals are free to do as they please until this grey area strategy comes along.

I remember thinking the same thing about the overblown benghazi investigation. The events of benghazi had been laid out pretty clearly and no charges were made. But they kept pushing on the unrelated email controversy to the point of the missing emails being the biggest gotcha of the whole thing. And yet, no charges. Not even after 9 months of a Republican government.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Reasonable said:


> The fraud in chief’s former campaign manager for 3 months just surrendered to the FBI. They showed a picture of him being led away in a car with him covering his face.
> Lol
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nowhere near the end.  The trump whores excuses will change as the indictments get closer to Trump.


Frankly what we as Americans should notice is that this PROVES Russians were trying to buy highly placed people.  Manafort.  Clinton.  Posesta.  Maybe Trump Jr.


----------



## Lewdog

PoliticalChic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say whatever you want, but Manafort's indictment includes all the way up to 2017.
> 
> The most important thing in all of the indictments is, they all include LYING to the feds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any....ANY.....evidence to the contrary, please provide it.
> 
> Or.....immediately change your avi to the more accurate "GladToBeFooled"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On page ONE it talks about 2016, and on page 7 it talks about 2017.  You need to quit depending on some alt-right sites to tell you what to repeat, and read the thing yourself.
> 
> Read the indictment against Manafort and Gates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read it.
> 
> It speaks of personal aggrandizement and nothing in the slightest related to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His actions have EVERYTHING to do with Trump. Manafort offered to work for Trump FOR FREE.
> 
> And if you had read it, then why did you challenge me to point out that some of the charges are for actions through 2017?  If you KNEW it was there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "Tony Podesta and his lobbying company, the Podesta Group, are now being investigated after *ties were discovered with Paul Manafort,* the former chairman of the Donald Trump presidential campaign, sources told NBC News.
> 
> *The Podesta Group was one of several firms that worked on a Manafort-led campaign *for a nonprofit called the European Centre for a Modern Ukraine (ECMU). The campaign promoted Ukraine’s image in the West and was reportedly backed by the Party of Regions, a pro-Russian political party in Ukraine .....
> 
> Manafort’s consulting company DMP International registered as a foreign agent only in June, three years after the work it undertook in Ukraine between 2012 and 2014.
> Robert Mueller’s probe is now looking into a Democratic lobbyist
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the name Trump in there?
> 
> Me neither.
Click to expand...



Do you see me defending Podesta?  Please show me where I did that.

Everyone that broke the law deserves to go to jail.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Only after being publicly tainted."
> 
> Are you suggesting that you wouldn't support a candidate who was 'publicly tainted"????
> 
> 
> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my God, she's going to blow!!!!
> 
> YOu can tell when they are panicking is when they dredge up their 25 years of Hillary Conspiracy THeories that they were never able to prove.
> 
> Tell you what, let's spend as much money investigating trumps cronies as we spent trying to prove Mr. Clinton lied about a blow job. Bet we come up with more than a lie about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is having a melt down.
> 
> She will continue to flood this thread with off-topic spew unless the mods do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to provide any of the indictments that connect to Trump.
> 
> You haven't been able to.
> 
> 
> When can I expect to see that change in your avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, the whole case is about Russian collusion.  His charges have to do with Russia... this is just the first days of indictments.  More will be coming.
> 
> So when are you going to have an original thought in your head that doesn't include 5,000 cut and pasted words?
Click to expand...




"Dumbass, the whole case is about Russian collusion. "

Did you notice how easily I destroyed your argument, and your hopes, without ever having to use terms like that?


----------



## bendog

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?


Legal extortion.  Flip on the Oranguton or prepare your ass for years in federal prison and bankruptcy when you get out.  Not that he doesn't richly deserve the fucking he's going to get.


----------



## Lewdog

Did some of you actually believe that they would put TRUMP'S NAME in Manafort's indictment?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Reasonable said:


> The fraud in chief’s former campaign manager for 3 months just surrendered to the FBI. They showed a picture of him being led away in a car with him covering his face.
> Lol
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nowhere near the end.  The trump whores excuses will change as the indictments get closer to Trump.



And yet you can neither list a single crime you believe Trump committed, nor explain how Trump could be tied to crimes Manafort committed 3 years before working for Trump.


----------



## Geaux4it

ClosedCaption said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. *There is no mention of Trump or the campaign *in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol

-Geaux


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Manafort was working with the Trump campaign for three months.  

Prior to that, Manafort for already under a secret FISA warrant.  The FBI never told that to the Trump team.  Trump had to find that out and when he did, Manafort was canned.

Manafort should and will put the screws to Mueller by singing the song of Podesta.


----------



## Lewdog

PoliticalChic said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Only after being publicly tainted."
> 
> Are you suggesting that you wouldn't support a candidate who was 'publicly tainted"????
> 
> 
> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my God, she's going to blow!!!!
> 
> YOu can tell when they are panicking is when they dredge up their 25 years of Hillary Conspiracy THeories that they were never able to prove.
> 
> Tell you what, let's spend as much money investigating trumps cronies as we spent trying to prove Mr. Clinton lied about a blow job. Bet we come up with more than a lie about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is having a melt down.
> 
> She will continue to flood this thread with off-topic spew unless the mods do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to provide any of the indictments that connect to Trump.
> 
> You haven't been able to.
> 
> 
> When can I expect to see that change in your avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, the whole case is about Russian collusion.  His charges have to do with Russia... this is just the first days of indictments.  More will be coming.
> 
> So when are you going to have an original thought in your head that doesn't include 5,000 cut and pasted words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumbass, the whole case is about Russian collusion. "
> 
> Did you notice how easily I destroyed your argument, and your hopes, without ever having to use terms like that?
Click to expand...


It's all connected to the collusion...

What do you think the charge of "Conspiracy Against the United States" is about?

Go ahead and continue with your meltdown...  I'm not going to continue arguing with an obviously unstable individual that can't read simple documents.


----------



## Reasonable

Dim Bulb said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud in chief’s former campaign manager for 3 months just surrendered to the FBI. They showed a picture of him being led away in a car with him covering his face.
> Lol
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nowhere near the end.  The trump whores excuses will change as the indictments get closer to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly what we as Americans should notice is that this PROVES Russians were trying to buy highly placed people.  Manafort.  Clinton.  Posesta.  Maybe Trump Jr.
Click to expand...

Russians knew they couldn’t buy Hillary. Putin hated Hillary because she was tough on him for her entire stay as SOS. 

Meanwhile Trump just hit  a new low in approval in a new Fox poll. Lol


----------



## DrLove

MarkDuffy said:


> View attachment 157381
> 
> Here we go!



Yep, the rats are singing .. Manafort and Gates warming up in the green room.

Flynn and Kushner next! 

Mueller bombshell: Trump campaign adviser pleads guilty


----------



## Lewdog

Tipsycatlover said:


> Manafort was working with the Trump campaign for three months.
> 
> Prior to that, Manafort for already under a secret FISA warrant.  The FBI never told that to the Trump team.  Trump had to find that out and when he did, Manafort was canned.
> 
> Manafort should and will put the screws to Mueller by singing the song of Podesta.




AG Yates told the Trump campaign the same thing about Flynn and they waited almost a month to can him.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

This is only the beginning. They are going to lean on Manafort and Gats  for what they are really after, dirt on tRump and the campaign. 

Interestingly, this also happened today:

Trump Campaign Foreign Policy Adviser Pleads Guilty In Russia Probe | HuffPost



> Papadopoulos told the FBI an overseas professor had “told him about the Russians possessing ‘dirt’ on then-candidate Hillary Clinton in the form of ‘thousands of emails,’ *but stated multiple times that he learned that information prior to joining the campaign,” according to court documents. In fact, Papadopoulos was contacted after he learned he’d be joining the campaign,* and the professor only mentioned the “thousands of emails” after he’d been on the Trump campaign for more than a month.





> The professor, the statement indicates, had “substantial connections to Russian government officials” even though Papadopoulos claimed the professor was “a nothing.”


----------



## Lewdog

George Papadopolous who has already plead out, has flipped and is continuing to provide information.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Reasonable said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud in chief’s former campaign manager for 3 months just surrendered to the FBI. They showed a picture of him being led away in a car with him covering his face.
> Lol
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nowhere near the end.  The trump whores excuses will change as the indictments get closer to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly what we as Americans should notice is that this PROVES Russians were trying to buy highly placed people.  Manafort.  Clinton.  Posesta.  Maybe Trump Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians knew they couldn’t buy Hillary. Putin hated Hillary because she was tough on him for her entire stay as SOS.
> 
> Meanwhile Trump just hit  a new low in approval in a new Fox poll. Lol
Click to expand...



what are you talking about? Anyone with $50 could buy HIllary, or at least rent her and that is a known fact.


----------



## Reasonable

Geaux4it said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. *There is no mention of Trump or the campaign *in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Yup Theres  an indictment ready for Flynn too. 
You trump whores really don’t understand how bad these indictments makes Trump look  do you..
9 months in and charges against the United States of America already.


----------



## Reasonable

Londan Werewolf said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud in chief’s former campaign manager for 3 months just surrendered to the FBI. They showed a picture of him being led away in a car with him covering his face.
> Lol
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nowhere near the end.  The trump whores excuses will change as the indictments get closer to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly what we as Americans should notice is that this PROVES Russians were trying to buy highly placed people.  Manafort.  Clinton.  Posesta.  Maybe Trump Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians knew they couldn’t buy Hillary. Putin hated Hillary because she was tough on him for her entire stay as SOS.
> 
> Meanwhile Trump just hit  a new low in approval in a new Fox poll. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what are you talking about? Anyone with $50 could buy HIllary, or at least rent her and that is a known fact.
Click to expand...

Speaking engagements does not constitute buying her. 

I predict trump’s commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross  to also be indicted. Putin laundered money to Cyprus. Guess who ran the bank there. Yup Wilbur Ross.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Reasonable said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. *There is no mention of Trump or the campaign *in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup Theres  an indictment ready for Flynn too.
> You trump whores really don’t understand how bad these indictments makes Trump look  do you..
> 9 months in and charges against the United States of America already.
Click to expand...


No, what you dumb liberals don't understand is that this process going this far absolutely proves that Trump knows he did nothing wrong and doesn't fear an investigation nor does he fear anyone turning on him. 

When the news of Mueller's involvement in the investigation into Uranium One was made public, Trump absolutely could have fired him with no fear of a Republican House holding impeachment hearings, it wouldn't have happened. Not under any circumstances. 

Further if he thought Manafort had something on him that he could use to leverage leniency , he could simply pardon Manafort and be done with it. 

Do you liberals even understand the concept of logic?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Interesting how all the transactions cited are between 2008 & 2013, which is exactly when Manafort worked for The Podesta Brothers, and Hillary Clinton.

And if you look at the holdings companies, and financial institutions named, many of them are associated with Uranium One.

So here is the big question.  Manafort and Gates were working for The Podesta Brothers.  They are being charged with not being properly registered as a Foreign Agent.  Both Podesta Brothers at the time also WERE NOT REGISTERED as Foreign Agents.

And then something miraculous happened.  After not registering as Foreign Agents for the past 9 years when they were working in The Ukraine and Russia, The Podesta Brothers just recently and furiously started filing AMENDMENTS to all of their disclosure statements Registering as FOREIGN AGENTS 9 years afterwards.

So my question is, since they funded and directed all of this work done by Manafort and Gates on their behalf, and engaged in this work themselves as well, Is Mueller, a LIFELONG DEMOCRAT, CLOSE FRIEND OF COMEY and THE Clintons going to prosecute THE PODESTAS, and if NOT, why is he prosecuting Manfort and Gates for failing to register as Foreign Agents, when they simply could AMEND their Disclosures like THE PODESTAS were allowed to?

Did THE FBI DOJ allow THE PODESTAS TO AMEND their disclosure statements and DENY the same Courtesy to GATES and MANAFORT?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> Did some of you actually believe that they would put TRUMP'S NAME in Manafort's indictment?




See if you can find the original dictum that created the Mueller investigation.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> or maybe he is working on the actual evidence that points to the podesta brothers. hmmmm seems more logical to me.  but that's just me.



What do you think the Podesta Brothers did?


----------



## OldLady

Geaux4it said:


> So, the the charges he laundered money went through 2016. And there is no mention of the Trump campaign anywhere
> 
> A nothing burger for sure, medium well
> 
> -Geaux


_The indictment against Manafort and Gates contains 12 counts: conspiracy against the United States, conspiracy to launder money, unregistered agent of a foreign principal, false and misleading US Foreign Agents Registration Act (FARA) statements, false statements, and seven counts of failure to file reports of foreign bank and financial accounts._

What does "conspiracy against the United States" mean?  The rest of it sounds pretty boring.


----------



## DrLove

Tipsycatlover said:


> Manafort was working with the Trump campaign for three months.
> 
> Prior to that, Manafort for already under a secret FISA warrant.  The FBI never told that to the Trump team.  Trump had to find that out and when he did, Manafort was canned.
> 
> Manafort should and will put the screws to Mueller by singing the song of Podesta.



FIVE months not three - did Gateway Pundit or Daily Caller tell you it was only three?

LoL - cut it with the spin and sit down before you fall down.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JoeB131

easyt65 said:


> No need for a meltdown. Manafort is going to be charged and probably go to jail. If he broke the law he should.
> 
> The fact remains Manafort is nothing but Mueller's 'Scooter Libby', a weak justification for the witch hunt, and an admission there is nothing to the liberal 'Trump Collusion' lie.



Um, if Scooter Libby was no big deal... why did Bush commute his sentence before he went to the big house and broke bad on him?  

HEre's the thing about underlings... they have a bad habit of singing.


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> Because what you libs don't seem to understand is just because underlings broke the law, doesn't mean the boss did.



If he directed them to, he did.  With Papa reaching a plea, things don't look too good for Trump.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Reasonable said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud in chief’s former campaign manager for 3 months just surrendered to the FBI. They showed a picture of him being led away in a car with him covering his face.
> Lol
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nowhere near the end.  The trump whores excuses will change as the indictments get closer to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly what we as Americans should notice is that this PROVES Russians were trying to buy highly placed people.  Manafort.  Clinton.  Posesta.  Maybe Trump Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians knew they couldn’t buy Hillary. Putin hated Hillary because she was tough on him for her entire stay as SOS.
> 
> Meanwhile Trump just hit  a new low in approval in a new Fox poll. Lol
Click to expand...

The Russians believe anyone can be bought.  Bills speaking fees Foundation donations etc.


----------



## Baz Ares

MaryAnne11 said:


> Money laundering?



I understand Mueller has the Great Orange Douche Tax returns.
*Another MAGA  FIRST!*
The fastest ever criminal indictments filed!
On members in any Presidental Election.
Where two major people are charged  and
*One Trump Campaign Foreign Policy Adviser Pleads Guilty. *


btw. Plus we know Flynn is guilty!

So I say we have four know best people hired.
*
Trump: I'll choose the best people for my administration

Alas....






Post the names you feel can ID how this happens!
This starts with an Orange Douche Brain Tumor? 

GlioblastomaDouche?  @ Stage V

Seems four people got IT!


BREAKING : Exclusive: First charges filed in Mueller investigation*


----------



## JoeB131

Tipsycatlover said:


> Manafort was working with the Trump campaign for three months.
> 
> Prior to that, Manafort for already under a secret FISA warrant.  The FBI never told that to the Trump team.  Trump had to find that out and when he did, Manafort was canned.
> 
> Manafort should and will put the screws to Mueller by singing the song of Podesta.



Except Mueller doesn't care about Podesta. 

He wants to get the guy who fired Comey.  

That would be Trump.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Londan Werewolf said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup Theres  an indictment ready for Flynn too.
> You trump whores really don’t understand how bad these indictments makes Trump look  do you..
> 9 months in and charges against the United States of America already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what you dumb liberals don't understand is that this process going this far absolutely proves that Trump knows he did nothing wrong and doesn't fear an investigation nor does he fear anyone turning on him.
> 
> When the news of Mueller's involvement in the investigation into Uranium One was made public, Trump absolutely could have fired him with no fear of a Republican House holding impeachment hearings, it wouldn't have happened. Not under any circumstances.
> 
> Further if he thought Manafort had something on him that he could use to leverage leniency , he could simply pardon Manafort and be done with it.
> 
> Do you liberals even understand the concept of logic?
Click to expand...

If that is all true and I hope it is then trump should welcome the investigation because it is a third party that backs up his claim.  Why fight it?


----------



## DrLove

Lewdog said:


> AG Yates told the Trump campaign the same thing about Flynn and they waited almost a month to can him.



Another good reminder .. they only act on things when they get busted by the folks at WaPo or _"The Failing NY Times"_.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my God, she's going to blow!!!!
> 
> YOu can tell when they are panicking is when they dredge up their 25 years of Hillary Conspiracy THeories that they were never able to prove.
> 
> Tell you what, let's spend as much money investigating trumps cronies as we spent trying to prove Mr. Clinton lied about a blow job. Bet we come up with more than a lie about a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is having a melt down.
> 
> She will continue to flood this thread with off-topic spew unless the mods do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to provide any of the indictments that connect to Trump.
> 
> You haven't been able to.
> 
> 
> When can I expect to see that change in your avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, the whole case is about Russian collusion.  His charges have to do with Russia... this is just the first days of indictments.  More will be coming.
> 
> So when are you going to have an original thought in your head that doesn't include 5,000 cut and pasted words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumbass, the whole case is about Russian collusion. "
> 
> Did you notice how easily I destroyed your argument, and your hopes, without ever having to use terms like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all connected to the collusion...
> 
> What do you think the charge of "Conspiracy Against the United States" is about?
> 
> Go ahead and continue with your meltdown...  I'm not going to continue arguing with an obviously unstable individual that can't read simple documents.
Click to expand...



"It's all connected to the collusion..."

You're so dense that light bends around you.

The only collusion, payments, events involving Russia/Moscow/Putin is with Democrats.



There is zero evidence that of any collusion between the Trump campaign and the Russians....as this Mueller indictment shows.


There are scads of evidence of collusion between the media and the DNC, and there is this:
*The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.*
The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.

*"52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe"*
*52% Say Clintons Should Be Part of Russia Probe - Rasmussen Reports™*


Here's why:
You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
The first Republican President


And this:
*"Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*

...the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.

....major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.

Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.

Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons,...."
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...s-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html


And

*"Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin"*
Both Hillary Clinton And John Podesta Made Millions From Russia & Putin » Liberty Alliance

And

*"EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank"*
*EXCLUSIVE: Dem Super-Lobbyist Podesta Got $170K to End US Sanctions On Russian Bank*



News anchor highlights all of the known links to Russia





Democrat collusion???


*"Claire McCaskill Used Undisclosed Foundation to Pay for Dinner at Russian Ambassador’s House*

Democratic Sen. Claire McCaskill (Mo.) used a personal foundation to pay for a dinner she attended at Russian ambassador Sergey Kislyak's Washington, D.C., residence. The senator had failed to disclose her role in the foundation until earlier this month.


McCaskill came under fire this March after she told the _Washington Post_ she never had a "call or meeting" with Kislyak even though she had publicly announced both a call and meeting with him. This week, CNN reportedthat McCaskill also attended a black-tie reception at Kislyak's D.C. residence in November 2015.


McCaskill's attendance at the dinner was accompanied by an $873 payment to the American-Russian Cultural Cooperation Foundation, where Kislyak serves on its board of directors as honorary chairman."

Claire McCaskill Used Undisclosed Foundation to Pay for Dinner at Russian Ambassador's House

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Podesta Group retroactively files more DOJ disclosures for pro-Putin work*

...the powerful Washington lobbying firm run by Clinton ally Tony Podesta filed a document admitting its work for the pro-Russia European Centre for a Modern Ukraine may have principally benefited a foreign government. New disclosures revealed dozens of previously unreported interactions the firm made with influential government offices, including Hillary Clinton's State Department and the office of former Vice President Joe Biden, while lobbying on behalf of the center. Embattled ex-Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort failed to disclose his extensive lobbying efforts on behalf of the center at the time as well.

How do you say 'whoops' in Russian? Podesta Group retroactively files more DOJ disclosures for pro-Putin work


----------



## easyt65

DrLove said:


> Mueller is ANYTHING but a "media whore".



Yeah - he could have issued these indictments this past weekend, had the two processed, and they could have been released on Friday...especially since none of it had to do with non-existent Russian Collusion'.

Instead THE INFORMATION WAS LEAKED FROM MUELLER'S TEAM to CNN who, of course, broadcast it to the world, building up speculation and attention.

Again, this all just comes across as a desperate Special Counsel attempting to justify this witch hunt with a big media splash. 

Unfortunately for Mueller, it is also, again, an obvious admission by Mueller that they have NOTHING to support the Trump Collusion' LIE!


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because what you libs don't seem to understand is just because underlings broke the law, doesn't mean the boss did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he directed them to, he did.  With Papa reaching a plea, things don't look too good for Trump.
Click to expand...


Things look neither good nor bad for Trump here , unless you want them to look so. Why you morons can't just admit that is anyone's guess.


----------



## Cellblock2429

iamwhatiseem said:


> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?





ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?


/—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

This is no surprise, Manafort was being investigated long before he joined the Trump campaign.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Dim Bulb said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup Theres  an indictment ready for Flynn too.
> You trump whores really don’t understand how bad these indictments makes Trump look  do you..
> 9 months in and charges against the United States of America already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what you dumb liberals don't understand is that this process going this far absolutely proves that Trump knows he did nothing wrong and doesn't fear an investigation nor does he fear anyone turning on him.
> 
> When the news of Mueller's involvement in the investigation into Uranium One was made public, Trump absolutely could have fired him with no fear of a Republican House holding impeachment hearings, it wouldn't have happened. Not under any circumstances.
> 
> Further if he thought Manafort had something on him that he could use to leverage leniency , he could simply pardon Manafort and be done with it.
> 
> Do you liberals even understand the concept of logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is all true and I hope it is then trump should welcome the investigation because it is a third party that backs up his claim.  Why fight it?
Click to expand...

What the hell? Trump hasn't been fighting the investigation. Sure he's been calling it a witch hunt (which it has been) but his people are cooperating and he's not pressuring anyone to drop it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

No surprise, Manafort was being investigated long before he joined the Trump campaign.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

No surprise, Manafort was being investigated long before he joined the Trump campaign.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lewdog said:


> George Papadopolous who has already plead out, has flipped and is continuing to provide information.




"...there is nothing in these charges that says he ....helped the Russians.....which is what Robt Mueller is trying to investigate..."
Trump Campaign Foreign Policy Adviser Pleads Guilty In Russia Probe | HuffPost



Say 'Duhhhhhhh...."


----------



## BluesLegend

Reasonable said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah NOW. Mueller will get closer to T. Expect obstruction of justice charges against him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  podesta and co. though, they should be looking over their shoulders now.  They have a big fat bullseye painted on their backs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were Mueller and wanted to go fishing I'd go fishing in a pond where there's $150 million in foreign speaking fees and a $2 billion dollar slush fund so called foundation stuffed full of foreign cash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller didn’t go fishing idiot. His investigation was thorough and complete and one Crime leads to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means post the evidence Trump colluded with Russia to interfere with our election...got nothing? Yeah neither does Mueller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron thinks he knows the cards Mueller has in his pocket.
> Funny.
Click to expand...


You got nothing on Trump, Mueller's got nothing, congress has nothing, the media has nothing. Tissue?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, we know about Manafort.
> 
> Here is the scum on Gates, who is heavily tied to the WH and money.
> 
> _Gates is a colleague of Manafort's who joined the Trump team in spring 2016, according to Politico. In an old news release, Gates' bio braggedthat he had "over 15 years of international political, finance and business development experience working for multinational firms" and had "worked on several U.S. presidential campaigns" as well as "many international political campaigns in Europe and Africa." As part of the Trump campaign, he traveled with the real estate tycoon and helped manage day-to-day operations.
> 
> He then jumped from job to job in Trump's orbit.
> 
> When Trump fired Manafort last August, Gates shifted to become the campaign's liasion with the Republican National Committee. After Trump's victory, Gates helped the president-elect get set up for inauguration. This past January, Gates headed to America First Policies, a nonprofit started by Trump advisers to support the White House's agenda. He stepped down from that job in March after the Associated Press reported Manafort had collaborated with Russian billionaire Oleg Deripaska to improve Russian President Vladimir Putin's status in the U.S. and Europe—even though Gates said he wasn't aware of what Manafort was doing for Deripaska.
> 
> Fast forward to this summer, when The Daily Beast reported Gates was frequently stopping by the White House as part of a new gig working for Trump fundraiser Tom Barrack. _Meet Rick Gates, the Manafort pal and Trump adviser facing charges in Mueller indictment



2006-2016.


----------



## easyt65

JoeB131 said:


> Um, if Scooter Libby was no big deal... why did Bush commute his sentence before he went to the big house and broke bad on him?


Because Libby was nothing more than a scapegoat used by the Democrats to justify their massive witch hunt trying to take down Bush, just like Mueller just used Manafort to justify their / his failed attempt to take down Trump.

Libby was prosecuted for Perjury, false testimony that had NOTHING to do with Bush!  Manafort just got indicted for crimes that had NOTHING to do with Trump. It's 'Scooter Libby' all over again...except Manafort, it seems, committed 'actual crimes' rather than just Perjury.

(It is also worth noting that former US Ag Holder was caught committing multiple Felony Counts of Perjury; yet, unlike Libby, Holder was protected from prosecution. He still became the 1st US Cabinet Member to ever be Censured for his crimes, but he was protected from going to jail like Libby did.)


----------



## MarkDuffy

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, Manafort was being investigated long before he joined the Trump campaign.


Nope, the indictments include illegal activities 2016 and even 2017.

Pucker up!

Three trump rats in the bag and at least one is cooperating

A very good morning so far!

*KABOOM*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

easyt65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The special counsel is there to address any crimes they find in the course of their duty.
> 
> 
> 
> Except there was never any 'Collusion' crime that needed investigating...as the indictment of Manafort Shows.
> 
> Manafort's Indictment is the result of allowing someone to dig into every aspect of a political opponent and his associates' background / life based on a bullshit original claim that was never true. If allowed to dig into someone's life enough - anyone's life - things will be found. Manafort is proof of that. His charges have nothing to do with 'Collusion'.
> 
> The permission to dig was based on a lie, a crime that never happened.
Click to expand...




easyt65 said:


> Except there was never any 'Collusion' crime that needed investigating...as the indictment of Manafort Shows.



You have no more insight on this matter than anyone else.

The fact that the indictment established a conspiracy against the US may hint at what's to come.


----------



## BluesLegend

The Derp said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he has something on Trump, he wasn't even working for Trump's campaign but a couple of months before being fired. Go live in your fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how long he worked for Trump.  Even if he worked for Trump for 1 day, if he conspired against the United States in that period, he's still guilty.  And Trump is complicit because he hired him.  Unless you're going to now say Trump had no power when it came to choosing his campaign chair...which would be a very silly argument to make.
Click to expand...


In other words you flunked law school.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Poor Trumpers, laughing up their asses.


----------



## DrLove

Reasonable said:


> Podesta Hillary Podesta Hillary.
> No moron... Manafort, Gates and Popodopolous.



Lol, well this was fun right?

Keep 'em on their toes and continue to kneecap their distractions and lies.

Doc Love off to examine some hot ladies


----------



## DarkFury

NYcarbineer said:


> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.


*Tax fraud is not Trump related
Fara violation is not Trump related.
As predicted by conservatives here.... YOU GOT NOTHING!

*


----------



## Avatar4321

NYcarbineer said:


> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.



Spin? You mean the truth?

Manafort is charged with crimes that has nothing to do with Trump.

Yeah impeachment is coming down the road


----------



## MarkDuffy

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, Manafort was being investigated long before he joined the Trump campaign.


Nope, the indictments include illegal activities in 2016 and even 2017


----------



## MaryAnne11

3RD one pleads guilty.

BREAKING: Third Person Charged by Mueller's Office, Pleads Guilty


----------



## sealybobo

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!


Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.

And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!


----------



## MarkDuffy

*BREAKING: Another Charged*

George Papadopolous, another of those first five campaign advisors announced in March 2016 (Carter Page was another), pleaded guilty on Oct. 5, 2017, to making false statements to FBI. Unsealed this morning.

More soon.

Remember, days after being appointed, Papadopolous went to work trying to set up meetings between the Trump campaign and “Russian Leadership – Including Putin.”

We’re reading through the Papadopolous charges now. They are pretty bad and go directly to the Russia issue. More soon.

BREAKING: Another Charged

*COLLUSION*


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Not much in the way of intelligent conversation here, that's for sure.

How the very same people who say 'oh no evidence Hillary ever committed any crimes" can with a straight face declare that Trump is a criminal based off of other people's crimes is just beyond me.


----------



## easyt65

Hutch Starskey said:


> You have no more insight on this matter than anyone else.
> 
> The fact that the indictment established a conspiracy against the US may hint at what's to come.


Bullshit - while snowflakes still cling to 'Russian Collusion' LIES, I have historic precedence set by some of the same butt-hurt snowflakes that went after Bush in the same way with the outcome, so far now, being EXACTLY what it was then!

Bush Witch Hunt:
Dozens and dozens of committee hearings, hundreds of wasted man-hours away from doing the people's business, thousands of documents gone through, and millions of tax dollars spent over a liberal butt-head vendetta and pure HATE resulting in the scapegoating of Scooter Libby to justify their witch hunt.

Trump Witch Hunt:
Multiple investigations, dozens of committee hearings, hundreds of man hours, thousands of pages of documents, millions of tax dollars spent on a butt-hurt vendetta and pure HATE resulting in Manafort - Mueller's 'Scooter Libby' - being indicted for crimes that have nothing to do with and fails to support the snowflake / Liberal 'Trump Collusion' LIE!

SSDP - Same shit, Different President. The Democrats repeat history.....


----------



## MrShangles

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Manafort and Rick Gates told to SURRENDER | Daily Mail Online
> 
> related to taxes.
> 
> so we spend a fortune to investigate trump for said collusion and we get a lacky for taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a simple case of taxes that can lock up Manafort for a long, long time. I wonder if he might consider releasing info he has on Trump in exchange for leniency on the tax charges. He would be an idiot to not consider that.
Click to expand...


After it’s all done and no Russian collusion evidence is found on Trump, all he has to do is pardon him. 
But really a year of investigation and liberals are juicing their pants over this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall

The Derp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lied because everybody lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no, no, no.  This isn't an excuse.  You've gone from denying they lied, to saying that yes, they lied but everyone lies.  No.  Not everyone lies.  Just you people.
Click to expand...






Bullshit silly boy.  I have never once said they didn't lie.  Go back and read what I have said all along.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lewdog said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my God, she's going to blow!!!!
> 
> YOu can tell when they are panicking is when they dredge up their 25 years of Hillary Conspiracy THeories that they were never able to prove.
> 
> Tell you what, let's spend as much money investigating trumps cronies as we spent trying to prove Mr. Clinton lied about a blow job. Bet we come up with more than a lie about a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is having a melt down.
> 
> She will continue to flood this thread with off-topic spew unless the mods do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to provide any of the indictments that connect to Trump.
> 
> You haven't been able to.
> 
> 
> When can I expect to see that change in your avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, the whole case is about Russian collusion.  His charges have to do with Russia... this is just the first days of indictments.  More will be coming.
> 
> So when are you going to have an original thought in your head that doesn't include 5,000 cut and pasted words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumbass, the whole case is about Russian collusion. "
> 
> Did you notice how easily I destroyed your argument, and your hopes, without ever having to use terms like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all connected to the collusion...
> 
> What do you think the charge of "Conspiracy Against the United States" is about?
> 
> Go ahead and continue with your meltdown...  I'm not going to continue arguing with an obviously unstable individual that can't read simple documents.
Click to expand...

Conspiracy against the United States is related to the money laundering in 2012 and 2013.  Who were the coconspirators? Manafort was working with the Podesta Group.  Was it Tony, or Paul?


----------



## easyt65

When is Mueller going to indict those responsible for funding the Russian-linked firm that just took the 5th before Congress, GPS Fusion?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

At this point, one thing we know for sure. If a Democrat accuses you of doing something illegal, that Democrat is doing those things.


----------



## Baz Ares

MaryAnne11 said:


> 3RD one pleads guilty.
> 
> BREAKING: Third Person Charged by Mueller's Office, Pleads Guilty


George Papadopoulos Trump Aide Statement Offense


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cellblock2429 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?
Click to expand...


How much did Gates pay you when he worked for Democrats most of his career??


----------



## easyt65

Tipsycatlover said:


> Conspiracy against the United States is related to the money laundering in 2012 and 2013.  Who were the coconspirators? Manafort was working with the Podesta Group.  Was it Tony, or Paul?


Tony was still working with the KGB Bank and the Russian Spy Agency at that time, I believe. (_'Nothing to see here...move along...'_)


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PoliticalChic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hired the man with the reputation for being able to organize the convention so the never-Trumpers couldn't steal delegates.
> 
> That's the reason.
> 
> After that, he no longer needed him.
Click to expand...


Yeah,of course that's how it happened. It was an absolutely benign reason he left.
It's not like there were increasing questions about his involvement with and payments from officials in Ukraine that he vehemently denied. It's not like he was lying or indicted for any of that at all.


----------



## Zander




----------



## ClosedCaption

Popadopolous pleads guilty to lying to the FBI about Russian meetings while he was the foreign affairs dude for Trump campaign.

Jesus...


----------



## westwall

MarkDuffy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise, Manafort was being investigated long before he joined the Trump campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the indictments include illegal activities 2016 and even 2017.
> 
> Pucker up!
> 
> Three trump rats in the bag and at least one is cooperating
> 
> A very good morning so far!
> 
> *KABOOM*
Click to expand...






No they don't you ignorant twat.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

easyt65 said:


> When is Mueller going to indict those responsible for funding the Russian-linked firm that just took the 5th before Congress, GPS Fusion?



On what grounds?


----------



## westwall

ClosedCaption said:


> Popadopolous pleads guilty to lying to the FBI about Russian meetings while he was the foreign affairs dude for Trump campaign.
> 
> Jesus...






Yeah, an aide.  Wowee kazowee.  He's a major fish for sure...


----------



## easyt65

Hutch Starskey said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hired the man with the reputation for being able to organize the convention so the never-Trumpers couldn't steal delegates.
> 
> That's the reason.
> 
> After that, he no longer needed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,of course that's how it happened. It was an absolutely benign reason he left.
> It's not like there were increasing questions about his involvement with and payments from officials in Ukraine that he vehemently denied. It's not like he was lying or indicted for any of that at all.
Click to expand...

You mean the same Ukraine who helped Hillary...?


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t hear the Trump whores claiming this is a FAKE investigation any longer. The cold hard reality is slapping them in the face.
> Three down many more to go..
> 
> 
> 
> well sure it is a fake investigation about russia and trump.  Congress asked Mueller to show receipts so he came up with Manafort and Podesta tax evasion.  so, nothing related to trump.  so yeah, this was something that didn't need a special counsel to find.  but hey, he had to show receipts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that with much certainly but the fact is YOU HAVE NO IDEA.
> Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh, but you do eh?  I know where the evidence is right fking now.  and it points at the Podesta brothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know shit. You watch Fox News, the sexual assault station.
Click to expand...

looks like CNN and Harvey are working to top them


----------



## ClosedCaption

Cellblock2429 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?
Click to expand...


They paid Manafort a ton of money and then the GOP platform changed to Pro Russia.  Coincidence?  $75 Million reasons?

Trump stI'll hasn't signed the sanctions law from Oct 2nd.  Coincidence?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

ClosedCaption said:


> Popadopolous pleads guilty to lying to the FBI about Russian meetings while he was the foreign affairs dude for Trump campaign.
> 
> Jesus...




Yep, pretty stupid to lie to FBI agents. 

Doesn't prove anything with regards to Trump , nor collusion though, just proves some idiot lied about meeting with Russians.


----------



## jc456

bendog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> 
> 
> Legal extortion.  Flip on the Oranguton or prepare your ass for years in federal prison and bankruptcy when you get out.  Not that he doesn't richly deserve the fucking he's going to get.
Click to expand...

you mean Podesta, right?


----------



## NYcarbineer

DarkFury said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tax fraud is not Trump related
> Fara violation is not Trump related.
> As predicted by conservatives here.... YOU GOT NOTHING!
> *
Click to expand...


Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Avatar4321 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin? You mean the truth?
> 
> Manafort is charged with crimes that has nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> Yeah impeachment is coming down the road
Click to expand...


Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?


----------



## Mac1958

Partisan Democrats:  "No doubt, this is the beginning of the end for Trump and the GOP in 2018!"
Partisan Republicans: "No doubt, there's nothing to see here!"


.


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud in chief’s former campaign manager for 3 months just surrendered to the FBI. They showed a picture of him being led away in a car with him covering his face.
> Lol
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nowhere near the end.  The trump whores excuses will change as the indictments get closer to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly what we as Americans should notice is that this PROVES Russians were trying to buy highly placed people.  Manafort.  Clinton.  Posesta.  Maybe Trump Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians knew they couldn’t buy Hillary. Putin hated Hillary because she was tough on him for her entire stay as SOS.
> 
> Meanwhile Trump just hit  a new low in approval in a new Fox poll. Lol
Click to expand...

and then there is the dossier. but wtf do you care.  I get it.  it's ok to be a criminal if one is a demoloser.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?


What does it have to do with Trump?? 

Not a God damned thing of course. 

But nice try, bitch.


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. *There is no mention of Trump or the campaign *in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup Theres  an indictment ready for Flynn too.
> You trump whores really don’t understand how bad these indictments makes Trump look  do you..
> 9 months in and charges against the United States of America already.
Click to expand...

and if there is for flynn again, it will be for when he was working for the libs.  It's funny where the evidence actually is.  LOL


----------



## Reasonable

Kosh said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read this:
> 
> Manafort and Gates would be the first charges in the special counsel's five-month investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 election and possible collusion between Trump campaign associates and Russia.
> 
> From Good Morning America, too early to know, but what gives rise to the 2013 tax claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the far left drones will believe everything the far left media tells them.
> 
> Proof that the far left will invent the "news".
Click to expand...

Of course the opposite is true. You said this investigation was fake. Your media said the same thing.  
It’s as real as a cold slap in the face isn’t it. 

Can’t wait to see what Mueller found in T’s tax returns. We’ll find out why he was petrified to release them. 

Plus you can be sure those 3 trump officials now in custody will be cooperating with the Feds.
Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

ClosedCaption said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid Manafort a ton of money and then the GOP platform changed to Pro Russia.  Coincidence?  $75 Million reasons?
> 
> Trump stI'll hasn't signed the sanctions law from Oct 2nd.  Coincidence?
Click to expand...



What Oct 2 bill is that? Trump in fact DID sign the bill that sanctioned Russia in Aug.

Trump signs Russia sanctions bill - CNNPolitics

Funny that most people agree that our relations with Russia are the worst they have been since the cold war yet you think Trump is in bed with Russia. Good Lord........


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fraud in chief’s former campaign manager for 3 months just surrendered to the FBI. They showed a picture of him being led away in a car with him covering his face.
> Lol
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nowhere near the end.  The trump whores excuses will change as the indictments get closer to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly what we as Americans should notice is that this PROVES Russians were trying to buy highly placed people.  Manafort.  Clinton.  Posesta.  Maybe Trump Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians knew they couldn’t buy Hillary. Putin hated Hillary because she was tough on him for her entire stay as SOS.
> 
> Meanwhile Trump just hit  a new low in approval in a new Fox poll. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what are you talking about? Anyone with $50 could buy HIllary, or at least rent her and that is a known fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking engagements does not constitute buying her.
> 
> I predict trump’s commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross  to also be indicted. Putin laundered money to Cyprus. Guess who ran the bank there. Yup Wilbur Ross.
Click to expand...

nah, not at all cause pay for play you've never heard of.  we get it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

PoliticalChic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Trump hired a known criminal. I wonder why? His influence in a particular region of the world maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm, Trump fired him.....Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only after being publicly tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Only after being publicly tainted."
> 
> Are you suggesting that you wouldn't support a candidate who was 'publicly tainted"????
> 
> 
> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Travelgate: After their election, the Clintons fired the White House Travel  Office...which had served 7 administrations, and turned it over to their pals. As part of this, they brought bogus corruption charges against the civil servants therein.
> 
> The individuals were cleared on all counts.
> 
> The Independent Council found that Hillary lied when she claimed she wasn't behind the scam. “The overwhelming evidence establishes that she played a role in the decision to fire the employees. … Thus, her statement to the contrary under oath was factually false.”
> 
> 
> a. " Hillary described Travelgate with cool indifference as, “perhaps worthy of a two-or-three-week life span, instead, in a partisan political climate, it became the first manifestation of an obsession for investigation that persisted into the millennium.” But for Billy Dale, it wasn’t a partisan manifestation. It was the termination of a thirty-plus-year career, and a fight for his freedom. If convicted, he faced a maximum of twenty years in prison and up to $500,000 in fines.”
> 
> Read more: How Hillary Clinton sicced the FBI on the White House travel office
> 
> b. For you or I that would mean a perjury charge and criminal record for trying to destroy an innocent American who had served honorably under eight administrations and lying about it. For Hillary it meant a future as the junior New York Senator and then President Barack Obama’s Secretary of State." Ibid.
> 
> 2. @ 0:58  Hillary's pal Vince Foster was involved in several of the Clinton scandals. When he was found dead: was that why Hillary had Foster's files ransacked before investigators could view them?
> 
> *WASHINGTON, July 26—* A Secret Service officer today flatly contradicted the White House account of the night of Vincent W. Foster Jr.'s death, telling the Senate Whitewater panel that he had seen Hillary Rodham Clinton's top aide remove files from Mr. Foster's office. The aide vehemently denied doing it.
> 
> Testifying under oath before the special Senate committee investigating Whitewater, the officer, Henry P. O'Neill, said that on July 20, 1993, several hours after Mr. Foster's body was found in a Virginia park, he saw Mrs. Clinton's chief of staff, Margaret A. Williams, carrying two handfuls of folders from Mr. Foster's office." 2 Conflicting Accounts on Files From White House Aide's Office
> 
> 3. @ 1:47 To see how a President Hillary would 'rule,' take a look at her methods when Bill put her in charge of the earlier attempt at a take-over of healthcare: " *WASHINGTON, Dec. 1—* A Federal district judge said today that he intended to impose sanctions on Clinton Administration officials for their "misconduct" in a court case involving the disclosure of documents from Hillary Rodham Clinton's task force on health care.....  "The court understands plaintiffs' frustration with the defendants' misconduct during the course of this litigation, and the court intends to impose sanctions." Misconduct Found on Clinton Health Plan
> 
> The Kremlin would be proud!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 4. @4:07 Whitewater....15 Clinton pals were convicted of 40 federal crimes.
> 
> 5. @4:35 Cattlegate...."... computerized records of her trades, which the White House obtained from the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, show for the first time how she was able to turn her initial investment into $6,300 overnight. In about 10 months of trading, she made nearly $100,000, relying heavily on advice from her friend James B. Blair, an experienced futures trader.
> 
> The new records also raise the possibility that some of her profits -- as much as $40,000 – came from larger trades ordered by someone else and then shifted to her account,...."                                                           http://www.washingtonpost.com/wpsrv/politics/special/whitewater/stories/wwtr940527.htm
> 
> a. "....guided through the risky trades by James Blair, a friend and top lawyer for one of Arkansas' most powerful companies, Tyson Foods Inc." Business | Hillary Clinton Invested $1,000, Netted $100,000 Through Trading | Seattle Times Newspaper
> 
> b. "....Tyson was everything shed been taught to despise at Wellesley and Yale, a greedy capitalist who hated labor unions and had no compunction about polluting Mother Earth for financial gain. Yet she allowed Blair, Big Daddys right-hand man, to manage her financial affairs. Second, assuming the speculation in Marshalls Magazine is correct, she was the conduit for a bribe."  Democrook: Hillary Clinton
> 
> The odds that Hillary did that honestly have been computed at 1 in 31 trillion. That was small potatoes compared to the deals Bill and Hillary appear to have cut with foreign governments. Enormous sums went directly into Bill’s pockets for doing speeches or to the scammy Clinton Foundation and next thing you know, the State Department was doing favors for those shady deep pocketed donors. Clinton Foundation Donors Got Weapons Deals From Hillary Clinton's State Department
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 6. @5:38 Raw naked power: Filegate.  The Clintons illegally obtained FBI files on potential political enemies. "... in 1996 when it was discovered that the Clinton White House illegally obtained FBI files on adversaries, and used them to smear them, continues to this day. Strangely, although Mrs. Clinton is the principal defendant, and although there is sworn testimony, obtained during earlier discovery that Mrs. Clinton was the mastermind of this illegal scheme, the Court has never granted Plaintiffs requests to depose her —.... civil lawsuit which seeks to hold her accountable for illegally violating the privacy rights of American citizens she and her husband Bill Clinton viewed as political adversaries during their administration in the 1990s."                          Hillary Clinton tries to escape from on-going Filegate case
> 
> a. "It was also during this Filegate case that it was learned that President Clinton, on the advice of his top political adviser, James Carville, had illegally released Privacy Act protected information from White House files to smear Kathleen Willey, a woman who was a material witness in the impeachment proceedings, as she was also sexually harassed by the “philanderer in chief” while working for him in the White House."
> Proof Hillary isn’t fit to be president
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 7. @ 6:35 Chinagate. Foreign countries funneled millions into Clinton's campaign. ".... Hillary then masterminded a scheme whereby the Clinton-Gore presidential campaign of 1996 took bribes from communist Chinese banks and their government to bankroll the president’s and the Democratic Party’s re-election efforts ."
> Proof Hillary isn’t fit to be president
> 
> a. "When Bill Clinton took office in 1993, Chinese missiles were greatly limited in terms of their range and accuracy. But as journalist Richard Poe noted in 2003, “Thanks to Bill Clinton, China can now hit any city in the USA, using state-of-the-art, solid-fueled missiles with dead-accurate, computerized guidance systems and multiple warheads.”.... "'We like your president. We want to see him reelected,' former Chinese intelligence chief General Ji Shengde told Chinagate bagman Johnny Chung.
> 
> "Indeed, Chinese intelligence organized a massive covert operation aimed at tilting the 1996 election Clinton’s way.
> 
> "Clinton’s top campaign contributors for 1992 were Chinese agents; his top donors in 1996 were U.S. defense contractors selling missile technology to China.
> 
> "Clinton recieved funding directly from known or suspected Chinese intelligence agents, among them James and Mochtar Riady who own the Indonesian Lippo Group; John Huang; Charlie Trie; Ted Sioeng; Maria Hsia; Wang Jun and others."  Bill Clinton - Discover the Networks
> 
> b. "Agents for the Chinese government and military funneled millions into President Clinton’s re-election campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> The DOJ reported “A pattern of events suggests a level of knowledge within the White House–including the President’s and First Lady’s offices–concerning the injection of foreign funds into the reelection effort.” Hillary Clinton A Career Criminal Video | LYBIO.NET Discover New Reading Content.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 8. @6:35 ChinaGate  Against campaign finance law, China donated to Bill Clinton's campaign so as to influence US policies. Agents for the Chinese government, and the military, funneled millions into Clinton's campaign.
> 
> DoJ: ...knowledge within the President's and First Lady's Offices...concerning the injection of foreign funds in the reelection effort.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 9. @7:10 Using the IRS against political enemies....a Democrat tactic. A senior IRS official admitted that Clinton opponents were singled out for audit....including Bill Clinton's female accusers.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 10. @ 7:45  PardonGate  He issued pardons to 450 individuals including cocaine traffickers, terrorists and kidnappers. Several pardons directly benefitted Hillary Clinton, with ties to her NYSenate bid. Marc Rich was actually a fugitive on the run at the time...on the FBI's 10 Most Wanted List....while his wife donated thousands to Hillary Clinton's Senate Campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 11. @12:00 As Senator....introduced three minor bills which became law in seven years. That includes naming a post office.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 12. @12:33 Enthusiastically voted for the Iraq War
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 13. @13:10 "....prosecutors revealed Monday that the mastermind of Mayor Vincent C. Gray’s “shadow campaign” also funneled hundreds of thousands of dollars to aid Mrs. Clinton’s bid for the White House.
> 
> Jeffrey E. Thompson’s scheme included diverting more than $608,000 in illicit funds to a New York marketing executive, Troy White, who organized “street teams” to raise Mrs. Clinton’s visibility in urban areas during her Democratic primary battle against Barack Obama.
> 
> .....from February to May 2008, Thompson used two firms to disburse $608,750 in “excessive and unreported contributions to pay for campaign services in coordination with and in support of a federal political candidate for president of the United States and the federal and the candidate’s authorized committee.” That candidate was Mrs. Clinton." Hillary Clinton campaign received funds from Jeffrey Thompson
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *14. @ 13:39  " State Department spokeswoman can't name Hillary Clinton's diplomatic achievements ... and neither can Hillary Clinton!*
> ·                        *Jen Psaki, the State Department's chief spokesperson, seemed blindsided by a question about Clinton's accomplishments*
> 
> ·                        *A CNN panel erupted into laughter when Psaki's gaffe was shown*
> 
> ·                        *Clinton herself couldn't articulate what she was 'most proud of' during her time as America's top diplomat when asked just weeks ago*
> 
> Read more: State Department spokeswoman can't name Hillary Clinton's diplomatic achievements ... and neither could Hillary Clinton | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Not one achievement in her 4years collecting a salary from the taxpayers.
> 
> 
> 15. @ 14:33  " The State Department misplaced and lost some $6 billion due to the improper filing of contracts during the past six years, mainly during the tenure of former Secretary of State Hilary Clinton, according to a newly released Inspector General report."  State Dept. misplaced $6B under Hillary Clinton: IG report
> 
> 
> 
> *16. @ 14:48 " Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists" Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists
> Even though FBI, DoJ and CIA had requested it, so they could pursue group.Result was kidnapping of 300 Nigerian school girls.*
> 
> *17. @ 14:58 A special investigator for the State Department found that with Hillary in charge, the following investigations were blocked or called off:
> a) Sexual assaults by state dept security officials in Beirut
> b) "Endemic" use of prostitutes by Hillary's security detail
> c.) Drug use by state dept contractors in Baghdad
> d) Solicitation of child male prostitutes by US ambassador in Belgium
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 18. @16:10 Benghazi cover-up
> Hillary testified that she had submitted all documents related to the inquiry. 20 months later....41 new documents were found....including changes to Susan Rice's talking points.
> More documents are being withheld.*
> 
> *19. "State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist"  State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 20. This, from the Mexican paper...the NYTimes:
> 
> "In April 2012, representatives from Qatar were apparently hoping to get “five minutes” with former President Bill Clinton while in New York to present him with a $1 million check for his foundation as a birthday gift from the previous year.
> 
> 
> While it is unclear whether that meeting ever took place, the offer,mentioned in one of thousands of hacked Clinton campaign emailsreleased by WikiLeaks last week, was an example of the complex ethical issues the Clinton Foundation faced in managing relationships with foreign governments when Hillary Clinton was secretary of state. It also raised questions about whether the foundation had fully followed procedures it had voluntarily agreed to in order to avoid those very issues."
> 
> Email About Qatari Offer Shows Thorny Ethical Issues Clinton Foundation Faced
Click to expand...




PoliticalChic said:


> "Only after being publicly tainted."
> 
> Are you suggesting that you wouldn't support a candidate who was 'publicly tainted"????



Of course that was not a reference to the candidate but rather the man who was just tainted bigly.

Your trolling grows as your desperation to spin grows.


----------



## easyt65

Hutch Starskey said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is Mueller going to indict those responsible for funding the Russian-linked firm that just took the 5th before Congress, GPS Fusion?
> 
> 
> 
> On what grounds?
Click to expand...

Working with foreign agents - and according to snowflakes working with the Russians - to acquire 'dirt' on a US candidate to use against that candidate in an election - which the dossier was - is ILLEGAL.

It has now been exposed that Obama and his 'Obama For America' 'charity' gave GPS fusion nearly $1 Million dollars, and Hillary and the DNC gave them approx. $9 Million.

As you already know, GPS Fusion is linked directly to the Russians, and the dossier they provided was from a foreign agent who wrote a report filled with propaganda provided by the Russians.

Unlike anything Mueller has, as he has demonstrated, this new information proves 'collusion' and criminal activity perpetrated by Obama, Hillary, and the DNC, primarily Debbie Wasserman-Schultz who is former DNC Chairwoman and facilitator of the infamous Pakistani spy ring.


----------



## DarkFury

NYcarbineer said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tax fraud is not Trump related
> Fara violation is not Trump related.
> As predicted by conservatives here.... YOU GOT NOTHING!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
Click to expand...

Oh it's not the end. It has months to go. But tax fraud and fara as a start? And that dossier still looking?
Not good for Democrats.


----------



## ClosedCaption

westwall said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popadopolous pleads guilty to lying to the FBI about Russian meetings while he was the foreign affairs dude for Trump campaign.
> 
> Jesus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, an aide.  Wowee kazowee.  He's a major fish for sure...
Click to expand...


Right, he was just an aide.  And Manafort was just a temporary employee.  And Russian adoptions too!


----------



## Reasonable

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin? You mean the truth?
> 
> Manafort is charged with crimes that has nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> Yeah impeachment is coming down the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
Click to expand...

It’s the last refuge of a scoundrel.... pretending the investigation is over.


----------



## MarkDuffy

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise, Manafort was being investigated long before he joined the Trump campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the indictments include illegal activities 2016 and even 2017.
> 
> Pucker up!
> 
> Three trump rats in the bag and at least one is cooperating
> 
> A very good morning so far!
> 
> *KABOOM*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't you ignorant twat.
Click to expand...

The indictment says Manafort and Gates conspired to defraud the United States "from in or about and between 2006 and 2017."

Ex-Trump campaign manager Manafort indicted on conspiracy, fraud charges

Clueless as usual


----------



## Dim Bulb

Londan Werewolf said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup Theres  an indictment ready for Flynn too.
> You trump whores really don’t understand how bad these indictments makes Trump look  do you..
> 9 months in and charges against the United States of America already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what you dumb liberals don't understand is that this process going this far absolutely proves that Trump knows he did nothing wrong and doesn't fear an investigation nor does he fear anyone turning on him.
> 
> When the news of Mueller's involvement in the investigation into Uranium One was made public, Trump absolutely could have fired him with no fear of a Republican House holding impeachment hearings, it wouldn't have happened. Not under any circumstances.
> 
> Further if he thought Manafort had something on him that he could use to leverage leniency , he could simply pardon Manafort and be done with it.
> 
> Do you liberals even understand the concept of logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is all true and I hope it is then trump should welcome the investigation because it is a third party that backs up his claim.  Why fight it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell? Trump hasn't been fighting the investigation. Sure he's been calling it a witch hunt (which it has been) but his people are cooperating and he's not pressuring anyone to drop it.
Click to expand...

You’ve got to be kidding me.


----------



## Reasonable

DarkFury said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tax fraud is not Trump related
> Fara violation is not Trump related.
> As predicted by conservatives here.... YOU GOT NOTHING!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it's not the end. It has months to go. But tax fraud and fara as a start? And that dossier still looking?
> Not good for Democrats.
Click to expand...

Not good for democrats ha ha ha ha ha ha 
As 3 of Trump’s right hand men are in JAIL.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

ClosedCaption said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popadopolous pleads guilty to lying to the FBI about Russian meetings while he was the foreign affairs dude for Trump campaign.
> 
> Jesus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, an aide.  Wowee kazowee.  He's a major fish for sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, he was just an aide.  And Manafort was just a temporary employee.  And Russian adoptions too!
Click to expand...



Tell you this, I want every single person in our government who broke any laws in jail. Show me proof that a crime was committed and I'll say that every time. Every one of you god damned ding bat liberals would have to lie in order to say the same thing.

So, stop pretending like you are just wanting justice.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe he is working on the actual evidence that points to the podesta brothers. hmmmm seems more logical to me.  but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the Podesta Brothers did?
Click to expand...

we will find out once Manafort starts to talk.  but working on with a foreign agency and money laundering come to mind.


----------



## Reasonable

easyt65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is Mueller going to indict those responsible for funding the Russian-linked firm that just took the 5th before Congress, GPS Fusion?
> 
> 
> 
> On what grounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working with foreign agents - and according to snowflakes working with the Russians - to acquire 'dirt' on a US candidate to use against that candidate in an election - which the dossier was - is ILLEGAL.
> 
> It has now been exposed that Obama and his 'Obama For America' 'charity' gave GPS fusion nearly $1 Million dollars, and Hillary and the DNC gave them approx. $9 Million.
> 
> As you already know, GPS Fusion is linked directly to the Russians, and the dossier they provided was from a foreign agent who write a report filled with propaganda provided by the Russians.
> 
> Unlike anything Mueller has, as he has demonstrated, proves 'collusion' and criminal activity perpetrated by Obama, Hillary, and the DNC, primarily Debbie Wasserman-Schultz who is former DNC Chairwoman and facilitator of the infamous Pakistani spy ring.
Click to expand...

As the indictments get closer and closer to Trump you’ll be shitting giant bricks.  You’re “ look over there” is hilarious and pathetic.


----------



## easyt65

The feds could never get any evidence on Capone, so they took him down for tax evasion. Mueller just played his hand - he has no evidence to support the false claim of 'Trump-Russia Collusion'. He instead settled for his own 'Scooter Libby'...and he probably still hopes one of those he just indicted will 'roll over' and give up anything on Trump...which he does not have. If they did have something, today would have been about indicting Trump.


----------



## DarkFury

Reasonable said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tax fraud is not Trump related
> Fara violation is not Trump related.
> As predicted by conservatives here.... YOU GOT NOTHING!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it's not the end. It has months to go. But tax fraud and fara as a start? And that dossier still looking?
> Not good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not good for democrats ha ha ha ha ha ha
> As 3 of Trump’s right hand men are in JAIL.
Click to expand...

*Which jail idiot? None of them are in jail idiot. Tax fraud and Fara have nothing to do with Trump!
Which jail liar?*


----------



## Londan Werewolf

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise, Manafort was being investigated long before he joined the Trump campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the indictments include illegal activities 2016 and even 2017.
> 
> Pucker up!
> 
> Three trump rats in the bag and at least one is cooperating
> 
> A very good morning so far!
> 
> *KABOOM*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't you ignorant twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The indictment says Manafort and Gates conspired to defraud the United States "from in or about and between 2006 and 2017."
> 
> Ex-Trump campaign manager Manafort indicted on conspiracy, fraud charges
> 
> Clueless as usual
Click to expand...


True, but if you liberals had half a brain you'd realize that these two were indicted for their dealings with Ukraine, which is not Russia, so if nothing else we know for a fact that their crimes have NOTHING to do with with Russia. NADA ZILCH ZIP. You all can't even admit that.


----------



## Baz Ares

JakeStarkey said:


> Poor Trumpers, laughing up their asses.


----------



## Reasonable

sealybobo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
Click to expand...

If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Read a. and b. and c. beginning on page 2 of 14.

The "professor" was an agent with connections Russian officials and was interested in Gates because he was a campaign adviser.

http://documents.latimes.com/statement-offenses-committed-trump-campaign-aide-george-papadopoulos/


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Londan Werewolf

Reasonable said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
Click to expand...


You really believe that Paul Ryan and the House would bring impeachment charges over pardons? LOL


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
Click to expand...

huh?


----------



## PredFan

Reasonable said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals: "We got him now!" # 4,658,678
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot stil thinks the indictments are over.
> 
> Trump hired a campaign manager now charged with “ conspiracy against the United States..
> Trump: I hire the best people.
> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> Somewhere down the line Mueller will hit the thin skinned whiny little bitch an obstruction of justice indictment.
Click to expand...


Can you read dumbass? Obviously not.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

JakeStarkey said:


> Read a. and b. and c. beginning on page 2 of 14.
> 
> The "professor" was an agent with connections Russian officials and was interested in Gates because he was a campaign adviser.
> 
> http://documents.latimes.com/statement-offenses-committed-trump-campaign-aide-george-papadopoulos/




What's your point?


----------



## Baz Ares

Reasonable said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
Click to expand...


I do wonder why presidents don't do a followed. Not saying they've done anythang wrong.  Say, 1 week before they go out of office.
They just resign, let the VP become Pres and issue former Pres. and many, many other pardons.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

easyt65 said:


> Unlike anything Mueller has, as he has demonstrated, this new information proves 'collusion' and criminal activity ..............










*Trump's Campaign Manager and his Foreign Policy adviser both in a Conspiracy Against The United States of America.........That is totally disrespectful to our Flag *


----------



## Hutch Starskey

easyt65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is Mueller going to indict those responsible for funding the Russian-linked firm that just took the 5th before Congress, GPS Fusion?
> 
> 
> 
> On what grounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working with foreign agents - and according to snowflakes working with the Russians - to acquire 'dirt' on a US candidate to use against that candidate in an election - which the dossier was - is ILLEGAL.
> 
> It has now been exposed that Obama and his 'Obama For America' 'charity' gave GPS fusion nearly $1 Million dollars, and Hillary and the DNC gave them approx. $9 Million.
> 
> As you already know, GPS Fusion is linked directly to the Russians, and the dossier they provided was from a foreign agent who wrote a report filled with propaganda provided by the Russians.
> 
> Unlike anything Mueller has, as he has demonstrated, this new information proves 'collusion' and criminal activity perpetrated by Obama, Hillary, and the DNC, primarily Debbie Wasserman-Schultz who is former DNC Chairwoman and facilitator of the infamous Pakistani spy ring.
Click to expand...


No one on the campaign "worked with foreign agents", dope.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

TyroneSlothrop said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike anything Mueller has, as he has demonstrated, this new information proves 'collusion' and criminal activity ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's Campaign Manager and his Foreign Policy adviser both in a Conspiracy Against The United States of America.........That is totally disrespectful to our Flag *
Click to expand...



It truly is. Seriously how could Trump not have known about these crimes committed by these guys?

LOL yall are so stupid.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!

Twitter

Jack Posobiec
Jack Posobiec
@JackPosobiec
I’m told Mueller and Rosenstein scrambled to push up Manafort tax charges immediately after Uranium One FBI story broke
10:48 AM · Oct 30, 2017


----------



## ClosedCaption

Reasonable said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tax fraud is not Trump related
> Fara violation is not Trump related.
> As predicted by conservatives here.... YOU GOT NOTHING!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it's not the end. It has months to go. But tax fraud and fara as a start? And that dossier still looking?
> Not good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not good for democrats ha ha ha ha ha ha
> As 3 of Trump’s right hand men are in JAIL.
Click to expand...


Right!  How will they survive?  Not Trump....Democrats!  Lol


----------



## Baz Ares

Reasonable said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
Click to expand...


I say the Great Orange Douche should test FULLY this theory!


----------



## g5000

Another Trump campaign official falls:

Ex-Trump campaign adviser pleads guilty to making false statement - CNNPolitics

_A former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser has pleaded guilty to making a false statement to the FBI after* he lied about his interactions with foreign officials close to the Russian government*, the campaign's clearest connection so far to Russia's efforts to meddle in the 2016 election.

In court records unsealed on Monday, the FBI said George Papadopoulos "falsely described his interactions with a certain foreign contact who discussed 'dirt' related to emails" concerning Hillary Clinton._


----------



## Lewdog

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Jack Posobiec
> Jack Posobiec
> @JackPosobiec
> I’m told Mueller and Rosenstein scrambled to push up Manafort tax charges immediately after Uranium One FBI story broke
> 10:48 AM · Oct 30, 2017




He's been under investigation for over a year dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Jack Posobiec
> Jack Posobiec
> @JackPosobiec
> I’m told Mueller and Rosenstein scrambled to push up Manafort tax charges immediately after Uranium One FBI story broke
> 10:48 AM · Oct 30, 2017



More like the opposite.
The uranium story was pushed to provide cover for the impending indictments.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ted Lieu *✔* @tedlieu 
*Dear Paul Manafort & Richard Gates: Here's a fun fact for you. Federal prosecutors have a conviction rate of 93%*. https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/924987046334214147 …

 10:27 AM - Oct 30, 2017


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Jack Posobiec
> Jack Posobiec
> @JackPosobiec
> I’m told Mueller and Rosenstein scrambled to push up Manafort tax charges immediately after Uranium One FBI story broke
> 10:48 AM · Oct 30, 2017




Irrelevant, If Manafort broke the law, send him to jail. Independent of Uranium One.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Hutch Starskey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update!
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Jack Posobiec
> Jack Posobiec
> @JackPosobiec
> I’m told Mueller and Rosenstein scrambled to push up Manafort tax charges immediately after Uranium One FBI story broke
> 10:48 AM · Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like the opposite.
> The uranium story was pushed to provide cover for the impending indictments.
Click to expand...



Yes, because we all know you can't have two news stories nor criminal investigations at once. 

Of course we also know Democrats don't break the law, okay they break the law, but their supporters don't care.


----------



## Baz Ares

jc456 said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe he is working on the actual evidence that points to the podesta brothers. hmmmm seems more logical to me.  but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the Podesta Brothers did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we will find out once Manafort starts to talk.  but working on with a foreign agency and money laundering come to mind.
Click to expand...


I hope Manafort turns over all the Lobbying payoffs in the swamp.

Wait, he and fellow NAZI, Stone started the DC. SWAMP!

Paul Manafort, Roger
Stone and Lee Atwater, young Republicans political operatives, pose for pic.






btw..Atwater died from a brain tumor


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ted Lieu *✔* @tedlieu
> *Dear Paul Manafort & Richard Gates: Here's a fun fact for you. Federal prosecutors have a conviction rate of 93%*. https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/924987046334214147 …
> 
> 10:27 AM - Oct 30, 2017



Presidential pardons have a 100% success rate.

Just a thought.


----------



## MarkDuffy




----------



## Londan Werewolf

g5000 said:


> Another Trump campaign official falls:
> 
> Ex-Trump campaign adviser pleads guilty to making false statement - CNNPolitics
> 
> _A former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser has pleaded guilty to making a false statement to the FBI after* he lied about his interactions with foreign officials close to the Russian government*, the campaign's clearest connection so far to Russia's efforts to meddle in the 2016 election.
> 
> In court records unsealed on Monday, the FBI said George Papadopoulos "falsely described his interactions with a certain foreign contact who discussed 'dirt' related to emails" concerning Hillary Clinton._




Yep, getting dirt from a foreigner isn't illegal, but lying to the FBI about it is. What a dummy.


----------



## g5000

Trump's trying to pretend he doesn't know Manafort.  

Trump's also tossing out red herrings about Clinton, hoping they will fly.  

He's in full panic mode.


----------



## g5000

Londan Werewolf said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Trump campaign official falls:
> 
> Ex-Trump campaign adviser pleads guilty to making false statement - CNNPolitics
> 
> _A former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser has pleaded guilty to making a false statement to the FBI after* he lied about his interactions with foreign officials close to the Russian government*, the campaign's clearest connection so far to Russia's efforts to meddle in the 2016 election.
> 
> In court records unsealed on Monday, the FBI said George Papadopoulos "falsely described his interactions with a certain foreign contact who discussed 'dirt' related to emails" concerning Hillary Clinton._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, getting dirt from a foreigner isn't illegal, but lying to the FBI about it is. What a dummy.
Click to expand...

Manafort is a paid Russian agent.

Manafort helped get a pro-Russia puppet elected in Ukraine.

Then he helped get a pro-Russia puppet elected in the US.

This is a pattern.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

g5000 said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Trump campaign official falls:
> 
> Ex-Trump campaign adviser pleads guilty to making false statement - CNNPolitics
> 
> _A former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser has pleaded guilty to making a false statement to the FBI after* he lied about his interactions with foreign officials close to the Russian government*, the campaign's clearest connection so far to Russia's efforts to meddle in the 2016 election.
> 
> In court records unsealed on Monday, the FBI said George Papadopoulos "falsely described his interactions with a certain foreign contact who discussed 'dirt' related to emails" concerning Hillary Clinton._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, getting dirt from a foreigner isn't illegal, but lying to the FBI about it is. What a dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manafort is a paid Russian agent.
> 
> Manafort helped get a pro-Russia asshole elected in Ukraine.
> 
> Then he helped get a pro-Russia asshole get elected in the US.
> 
> This is a pattern.
Click to expand...


You show a pattern as well.


----------



## easyt65

Eaglewings said:


> LOL... Are there any Righties still out there who still refuse that
> 
> 1. Russia did collide with our election process
> 
> 2. Trump campaign had connections to Russia
> 
> This is why the democrats have been so pissed since the election.
> 
> Russia infiltrated our democracy



Absolutely.

Already proven:

The Russians did not change / alter one vote cast for US candidates.

The Russians never attempted to hack state election processes....but Obama and his DHS did.

Obama, Hillary, and Debbie Wasserman-Schultz (already under investigation for facilitating a Pakistani Spy Ring as DNC Chairwoman) paid over $9 million for a fake report filled with Russian propaganda written by a foreign agent and provided through a Russia-connected firm to use in a US election against a US candidate....that covers 'Collusion' and illegal use of data provided by a foreign agent in a US election.

While snowflakes continue to claim Trump collusion while still having absolutely ZERO evidence to support their lies there IS evidence that proves:

Hillary's campaign funded groups that provided violent protestors to physically attack Trump supporters at Trump rallies
-- Simultaneously Russians were paying Liberal groups like the Black Fist and Black Lives matter to spread racial unrest and violence - as in Ferguson and Baltimore

Hillary took $145 million from the Russian Lead in their effort to purchase US Uranium while she sat on the board responsible for approving or denying the deal

Mueller, the criminal Special Counsel lead, former US AG Holder - 1st Cabinet member in US history to be Censured...for Perjury, and Obama hid the widespread Russian Bribery / Extortion / Intimidation / Influence Peddling / Politician/Agency officials-Purchasing Scandal until after the Uranium One deal went. Holder, who knew all about it, also sat on that committee but never brought the scandal to light before the vote.

Hillary's campaign managed accepted thousands of shares of Russian stock while not reporting it and 2/3rd of his personal company's board of directors were prominent Russian Businessmen who had direct ties to the Kremlin and Putin himself.

His brother, Tony Podesta, WORKED FOR THE KGB BANK AND THE RUSSIAN SPY AGENCY the DNC claimed hacked them.

Bill Clinton was also working for the KGB, getting paid 1/2 1 million per speech for Putin's ex-KGB friends.

You want to talk about 'Russian Connections'? Obama, Mueller, Holder, and the Clinton's connections to the Russians dwarfs anything in regards to Trump!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Londan Werewolf said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update!
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Jack Posobiec
> Jack Posobiec
> @JackPosobiec
> I’m told Mueller and Rosenstein scrambled to push up Manafort tax charges immediately after Uranium One FBI story broke
> 10:48 AM · Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like the opposite.
> The uranium story was pushed to provide cover for the impending indictments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because we all know you can't have two news stories nor criminal investigations at once.
> 
> Of course we also know Democrats don't break the law, okay they break the law, but their supporters don't care.
Click to expand...


Those stories broke almost immediately following the news that Mueller was close to taking action. They're nonsense.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Lieu *✔* @tedlieu
> *Dear Paul Manafort & Richard Gates: Here's a fun fact for you. Federal prosecutors have a conviction rate of 93%*. https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/924987046334214147 …
> 
> 10:27 AM - Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential pardons have a 100% success rate.
> 
> Just a thought.
Click to expand...


How would that action benefit Trump?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Sarah Kendzior *✔* @sarahkendzior 
	

*Hope a journalist asks Pence what he thinks of the new developments -- after all, Manafort was the one who chose him for VP*

 9:06 AM - Oct 30, 2017


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Hutch Starskey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Lieu *✔* @tedlieu
> *Dear Paul Manafort & Richard Gates: Here's a fun fact for you. Federal prosecutors have a conviction rate of 93%*. https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/924987046334214147 …
> 
> 10:27 AM - Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential pardons have a 100% success rate.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that action benefit Trump?
Click to expand...


It wouldn't, and there is no reason for pardons in this case.  I was merely pointing out who has the ultimate winning percentage.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

g5000 said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Trump campaign official falls:
> 
> Ex-Trump campaign adviser pleads guilty to making false statement - CNNPolitics
> 
> _A former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser has pleaded guilty to making a false statement to the FBI after* he lied about his interactions with foreign officials close to the Russian government*, the campaign's clearest connection so far to Russia's efforts to meddle in the 2016 election.
> 
> In court records unsealed on Monday, the FBI said George Papadopoulos "falsely described his interactions with a certain foreign contact who discussed 'dirt' related to emails" concerning Hillary Clinton._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, getting dirt from a foreigner isn't illegal, but lying to the FBI about it is. What a dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manafort is a paid Russian agent.
> 
> Manafort helped get a pro-Russia puppet elected in Ukraine.
> 
> Then he helped get a pro-Russia puppet get elected in the US.
> 
> This is a pattern.
Click to expand...


IF Trump is so "pro Russia" then why have our relations with Russia been worse than they have been in decades the last 6 months?

Look, I get it, the left hates Trump because he beat Hillary when it was HER TURN. But you idiots have played right into Putin's hands. Russia didn't care who won the election. .They only meddled to sew anger and confusion. It worked better than Putin could have possibly hoped for.

I'll bet you this right now, for every person in the Trump campaign who was contacted by a Russian, there was as person in the Hillary campaign who was contacted by a Russian. 

Think about it logically. If the Russians wanted to buy influence in the White House wouldn't they have wanted Hillary who spread her legs for anyone with $5 to donate to the Clinton Foundation elected? Of course they would have, but buying a US President isn't realistic, that's something in a Tom Clancy novel. In the real world, all the Russians wanted to do was cause chaos, and they have. The longer this goes on, the more they win.


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> Seriously how could Trump not have known about these crimes committed by these guys?.


Probably the same way Barry had no clue how just about every person he nominated to be part of his 1st Term Cabinet were tax evaders and tax cheats, to include his eventual Head of the Treasury, lil' Timmy Tax Cheat Geithner.


----------



## Baz Ares

JakeStarkey said:


> Read a. and b. and c. beginning on page 2 of 14.
> 
> The "professor" was an agent with connections Russian officials and was interested in Gates because he was a campaign adviser.
> 
> http://documents.latimes.com/statement-offenses-committed-trump-campaign-aide-george-papadopoulos/



I did before. But I like Page 8 #19

Wait..HERE!

19. On or about May 21, 2016, defendant PAPADOPOULOS emailed another high-

ranking Campaign official, with the subject line *"Request from Russia to meet Mr. Trump." *The
email included the May 4 MFA Email and added: *"Russia has been eager to meet Mr. Trump for
quite sometime *and have been reaching out to me to discuss."


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Lieu *✔* @tedlieu
> *Dear Paul Manafort & Richard Gates: Here's a fun fact for you. Federal prosecutors have a conviction rate of 93%*. https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/924987046334214147 …
> 
> 10:27 AM - Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential pardons have a 100% success rate.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that action benefit Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't, and there is no reason for pardons in this case.  I was merely pointing out who has the ultimate winning percentage.
Click to expand...


So you had no point?


----------



## Avatar4321

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin? You mean the truth?
> 
> Manafort is charged with crimes that has nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> Yeah impeachment is coming down the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
Click to expand...


I have no doubt the  investigation will continue. But this demonstrates several things

1) the fact that he is indicted for crimes that allegedly took place before the election tells us that they didn't find anything during the election to charge him with.

2) there is still no evidence that gives us even a reasonable suspicion that Trump has done anything illegal or wrong.

In other words, you still have nothing. Assuming that he will have anything on trump is still wishful thinking.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!


Papadopoulos was an unpaid foreign policy campaign adviser who stupidly lied to the “FBI. He wanted Trump to meet Putin, Trump Team said no.”

John Cardillo on Twitter


----------



## Lewdog

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> 
> Papadopoulos was an unpaid foreign policy campaign adviser who stupidly lied to the “FBI. He wanted Trump to meet Putin, Trump Team said no.”
> 
> John Cardillo on Twitter




Not true.  They have his email where he discussed with someone else within the campaign saying they should have a low level campaign person meet with the Russians in order to not raise suspicion.  They knew what they were doing and that it was wrong.


----------



## Baz Ares

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ted Lieu *✔* @tedlieu
> *Dear Paul Manafort & Richard Gates: Here's a fun fact for you. Federal prosecutors have a conviction rate of 93%*. https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/924987046334214147 …
> 
> 10:27 AM - Oct 30, 2017



Manafort has a long list of Lobbying payoffs.


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Thoughts On the Papadopolous Plea*

We can’t know these things for sure. But it certainly seems like Mueller was sending a message and sending a shock to the Trump White House by releasing the Papadopolous charges mid-morning. The Manafort/Gates charges are very serious as crimes and bring heavy punishments. They’re a big deal. But they do not connect directly to the campaign’s ties with Russia or even the campaign itself. The White House can accurately say that these are crimes that do not relate to them, as they have. (Set aside for the moment that *they are serious crimes undertaken by the campaign chairman while the campaign was underway* and that they provide Mueller with immense leverage to extract more information from Manafort.)

The Papadopolous plea is quite different.

It shows a Trump foreign policy advisor in active communication with what appear to be Russian government officials or spies trying to get dirt on Hillary Clinton, arrange meetings with Russian government officials (even Vladimir Putin, rather ludicrously) and solicit Russian support. That an active foreign policy advisor was taking these actions while in active communication with the campaign about those actions is quite damning. An unnamed campaign official sent back word that a meeting with Trump himself was not happening.


Papadopolous was arrested in July and has apparently been cooperating since. He pled guilty I see no purely legal reason why the news of his arrest in July and plea in early October had to be revealed today, other than keeping the news from Manafort. One other potential reason is that one of the ‘campaign officials’ referenced in the Papadopolous plea appears to be Manafort. It sends two clear messages. First, we’re not at all done with collusion and we’re making progress. Second, we arrested Papadopolous in July and he pled out in October and no one knew. So don’t think you have any idea what we have.

This may be projecting too much. But in revealing the Manafort news early, giving time for the White House to respond as you’d expect (nothing to do with us or Russia or the campaign) and then following up by revealing this Papadopolous indictment *certainly has the feel of sucker punching the White House.*

Thoughts On the Papadopolous Plea

Mueller is a pro. trump is in full blown PANIC


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> IF Trump is so "pro Russia" then why have our relations with Russia been worse than they have been in decades the last 6 months?



Here's are some better questions:

If Liberals / Democrats / Snowflakes Hate Russia so much and working / colluding with them is so bad, then WHY:

- Did Hillary take $145 Million from the Russian Uranium One Team lead?

- Did her husband work for the KGB, giving $500k-a-pop speeches for them?

- Did her campaign manager take thousands of un-reported Russian stock shares from them and have 1/3rd of his company's board members consist of prominent Russian businessmen who had directly links to the Kremlin and Putin?

- Did Tony Podesta work for both the KGB BANK and the Russian Spy Agency?

- Did Hillary and the DNC give GPS Fusion, the firm that had direct ties to Russia, approx. $9 Million for a fake report / dossier containing Russian Propaganda  written by a foreign agent?

- Did Obama give GPS Fusion approx. $1 million?

- Did Mueller, Holder, and Obama keep the Russian scandal secret until after the Uranium One deal wen t through?

- Did Obama override his own Department of Immigration that had banned Vladimir Putin's #1 lawyer from entering the US and give her a special visa to get in the country?

- Did Obama's DOJ whisk a Russia spy who had gotten close to Hillary out of the country once discovered?

There is so much liberal  hypocritical bullshit, corruption, and crime  intertwined in this whole mess.


----------



## easyt65

Baz Ares said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Lieu *✔* @tedlieu
> *Dear Paul Manafort & Richard Gates: Here's a fun fact for you. Federal prosecutors have a conviction rate of 93%*. https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/924987046334214147 …
> 
> 10:27 AM - Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort has a long list of Lobbying payoffs.
Click to expand...

Who doesn't in Washington who has been around a long time, has money, and influence?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Baz Ares said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read a. and b. and c. beginning on page 2 of 14.
> 
> The "professor" was an agent with connections Russian officials and was interested in Gates because he was a campaign adviser.
> 
> http://documents.latimes.com/statement-offenses-committed-trump-campaign-aide-george-papadopoulos/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did before. But I like Page 8 #19
> 
> Wait..HERE!
> 
> 19. On or about May 21, 2016, defendant PAPADOPOULOS emailed another high-
> 
> ranking Campaign official, with the subject line *"Request from Russia to meet Mr. Trump." *The
> email included the May 4 MFA Email and added: *"Russia has been eager to meet Mr. Trump for
> quite sometime *and have been reaching out to me to discuss."
Click to expand...



Yes, speaking of those emails. Maybe you just didn't see this part.

_Paul Manafort, Trump's campaign chairman and a current subject in the Russia investigation, also expressed concerns about the proposal and rejected Papadopoulos' request for a meeting between Trump and Russian officials in May 2016, according to The Post.
_
Pesky facts

New Trump-Russia emails could establish a 'devastating' legal entanglement for Paul Manafort


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Beware Greeks Bearing Testimony *
The Papadopoulos statement refers to communications he had with multiple high-level members of the campaign ("Campaign Supervisor", "High-Ranking Campaign Official", "Senior Policy Advisor"). This is very bad news for these guys.

https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4163402/Papadopoulos-Statement-Offense.pdf


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Hutch Starskey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Lieu *✔* @tedlieu
> *Dear Paul Manafort & Richard Gates: Here's a fun fact for you. Federal prosecutors have a conviction rate of 93%*. https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/924987046334214147 …
> 
> 10:27 AM - Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential pardons have a 100% success rate.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that action benefit Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't, and there is no reason for pardons in this case.  I was merely pointing out who has the ultimate winning percentage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you had no point?
Click to expand...


Can't read, eh?


----------



## Avatar4321

Reasonable said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tax fraud is not Trump related
> Fara violation is not Trump related.
> As predicted by conservatives here.... YOU GOT NOTHING!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it's not the end. It has months to go. But tax fraud and fara as a start? And that dossier still looking?
> Not good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not good for democrats ha ha ha ha ha ha
> As 3 of Trump’s right hand men are in JAIL.
Click to expand...


General matt is, Kelly, and sec tillerson are in jail??? When did this happen?


----------



## miketx

Reasonable said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
Click to expand...

What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?


----------



## OldLady

Baz Ares said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money laundering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Mueller has the Great Orange Douche Tax returns.
> *Another MAGA  FIRST!*
> The fastest ever criminal indictments filed!
> On members in any Presidental Election.
> Where two major people are charged  and
> *One Trump Campaign Foreign Policy Adviser Pleads Guilty. *
> 
> 
> btw. Plus we know Flynn is guilty!
> 
> So I say we have four know best people hired.
> *
> Trump: I'll choose the best people for my administration
> 
> Alas....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the names you feel can ID how this happens!
> This starts with an Orange Douche Brain Tumor?
> 
> GlioblastomaDouche?  @ Stage V
> 
> Seems four people got IT!
> 
> 
> BREAKING : Exclusive: First charges filed in Mueller investigation*
Click to expand...

Laughing at your meme.  good one


----------



## BuckToothMoron

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, we know about Manafort.
> 
> Here is the scum on Gates, who is heavily tied to the WH and money.
> 
> _Gates is a colleague of Manafort's who joined the Trump team in spring 2016, according to Politico. In an old news release, Gates' bio braggedthat he had "over 15 years of international political, finance and business development experience working for multinational firms" and had "worked on several U.S. presidential campaigns" as well as "many international political campaigns in Europe and Africa." As part of the Trump campaign, he traveled with the real estate tycoon and helped manage day-to-day operations.
> 
> He then jumped from job to job in Trump's orbit.
> 
> When Trump fired Manafort last August, Gates shifted to become the campaign's liasion with the Republican National Committee. After Trump's victory, Gates helped the president-elect get set up for inauguration. This past January, Gates headed to America First Policies, a nonprofit started by Trump advisers to support the White House's agenda. He stepped down from that job in March after the Associated Press reported Manafort had collaborated with Russian billionaire Oleg Deripaska to improve Russian President Vladimir Putin's status in the U.S. and Europe—even though Gates said he wasn't aware of what Manafort was doing for Deripaska.
> 
> Fast forward to this summer, when The Daily Beast reported Gates was frequently stopping by the White House as part of a new gig working for Trump fundraiser Tom Barrack. _Meet Rick Gates, the Manafort pal and Trump adviser facing charges in Mueller indictment



So in short, there is a lot of circumstantial evidence. Ask Hellary how easy it is to avoid prosecution with only circumstantial evidence.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Beware Greeks Bearing Testimony *
> The Papadopoulos statement refers to communications he had with multiple high-level members of the campaign ("Campaign Supervisor", "High-Ranking Campaign Official", "Senior Policy Advisor"). This is very bad news for these guys.
> 
> https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4163402/Papadopoulos-Statement-Offense.pdf




Yeah real bad news, Manafort REJECTED the request for a meet. there is no indication that Trump was even notified of the request, Manafort simply rejected it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin? You mean the truth?
> 
> Manafort is charged with crimes that has nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> Yeah impeachment is coming down the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
Click to expand...

He's not certain.  He is just blowing smoke for a deception.  Manafort, Gates, and Papadupolouis are connected to Russia, their agents, and money.


----------



## OldLady

DrLove said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort was working with the Trump campaign for three months.
> 
> Prior to that, Manafort for already under a secret FISA warrant.  The FBI never told that to the Trump team.  Trump had to find that out and when he did, Manafort was canned.
> 
> Manafort should and will put the screws to Mueller by singing the song of Podesta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIVE months not three - did Gateway Pundit or Daily Caller tell you it was only three?
> 
> LoL - cut it with the spin and sit down before you fall down.
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

What does "conspiracy against the United States" mean, Dr. Love?
Any explanation yet?


----------



## Cellblock2429

ClosedCaption said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid Manafort a ton of money and then the GOP platform changed to Pro Russia.  Coincidence?  $75 Million reasons?
> 
> Trump stI'll hasn't signed the sanctions law from Oct 2nd.  Coincidence?
Click to expand...

/—-/ you’re grasping at straws.


----------



## MarkDuffy

miketx said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
Click to expand...

It is day ONE

Enjoy!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Dershowitz: Mueller will pressure Manafort to squeal on Trump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

http://thehill.com/homenews...


----------



## miketx

MarkDuffy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is day ONE
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Day one, again?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Cellblock2429 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid Manafort a ton of money and then the GOP platform changed to Pro Russia.  Coincidence?  $75 Million reasons?
> 
> Trump stI'll hasn't signed the sanctions law from Oct 2nd.  Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ you’re grasping at straws.
Click to expand...



And he's full of shit, or just not very smart. The Russian sanctions bill went to his desk in August, not October, and Trump signed it, making it law.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking News Update!

Trump Just Met With Sessions About Appointing Special Prosecutor In Uranium-One Deal And Fusion GPS Dossier


Podesta Brothers have Lawyered Up


Will put a link up when available.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Nick Confessore *✔* @nickconfessore 
	

*Unless I'm mistaken, virtually none of the Papadopolous details are previously reported. Mueller knows a lot that the public + press do not.*

 11:03 AM - Oct 30, 2017

 View image on Twitter 




 Follow


 southpaw @nycsouthpaw 

Trump mentioned Mr. Papadopoulos right after Carter Page in his WaPo edit board meeting, as the story today notes. https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2016/03/21/a-transcript-of-donald-trumps-meeting-with-the-washington-post-editorial-board/?tid=a_inl-amp&utm_term=.c1e8c06d50d4 …

 5:59 PM - Aug 14, 2017


----------



## NYcarbineer

Avatar4321 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin? You mean the truth?
> 
> Manafort is charged with crimes that has nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> Yeah impeachment is coming down the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt the  investigation will continue. But this demonstrates several things
> 
> 1) the fact that he is indicted for crimes that allegedly took place before the election tells us that they didn't find anything during the election to charge him with.
> 
> 2) there is still no evidence that gives us even a reasonable suspicion that Trump has done anything illegal or wrong.
> 
> In other words, you still have nothing. Assuming that he will have anything on trump is still wishful thinking.
Click to expand...


How do you know they don't have evidence?


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> we will find out once Manafort starts to talk.  but working on with a foreign agency and money laundering come to mind.



Wait, wait, wait...so you just threw the Podesta name out there without any knowledge of anything they did, not even a trail of evidence you cna piece back to them?  So who told you about the Podesta thing?  Did you just glean it yourself from one of Trump's tweets?  Why are you running interference for Trump?  You don't owe him anything.


----------



## The Derp

easyt65 said:


> probably still hopes one of those he just indicted will 'roll over' and give up anything on Trump...which he does not have.



Well, that Papadopoulos guy already reached a plea deal with Mueller...and he was one of Trump's foreign policy "advisers".  Why wouldn't _*any*_ of these guys roll on Trump?  They're not honorable men, clearly.


----------



## westwall

MarkDuffy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is day ONE
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...





We are!  It's fun watching you 'tards hyperventilate!


----------



## Baz Ares

Londan Werewolf said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid Manafort a ton of money and then the GOP platform changed to Pro Russia.  Coincidence?  $75 Million reasons?
> 
> Trump stI'll hasn't signed the sanctions law from Oct 2nd.  Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ you’re grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he's full of shit, or just not very smart. The Russian sanctions bill went to his desk in August, not October, and Trump signed it, making it law.
Click to expand...


The Douche is doing everythang to not enforce it btw.


----------



## westwall

The Derp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably still hopes one of those he just indicted will 'roll over' and give up anything on Trump...which he does not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that Papadopoulos guy already reached a plea deal with Mueller...and he was one of Trump's foreign policy "advisers".  Why wouldn't _*any*_ of these guys roll on Trump?  They're not honorable men, clearly.
Click to expand...






Yes, he plead for lying to the fbi about actions that were legal.  Funny how you don't mention that legal part.  He made a stupid mistake and will be paying for it.  What you are also ignoring is he was trying to set up meetings with "the rooskis" and the trump team said no, repeatedly.

Funny how you keep ignoring that pert too, ehh derpy...


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Conspiracy charge is against Manafort, Gates ... 'together with others'—which could include Trump*

That the first indictment is against Paul Manafort … not a surprise. That the charges covers more than a decade of activity … not a surprise. That the very first charge on the very first indictment returned by Special Counsel Robert Mueller is Conspiracy Against the United States … that’s jaw-dropping.

That charge also makes it clear that Manafort and his partner Rick Gates were not a conspiracy of two, as *the count includes the language “together with others”* in describing their conspiracy to interfere with both the Department of Justice and the Treasury Department. And *the timeline covered by the charges explicitly includes the period in which Manafort served as campaign chairman for Donald Trump*. Which certainly opens the possibility that the conspiracy charges may expand to cover more names related to the Trump campaign.

What’s also notable about these charges is just what they are _not_. They are not based on personal testimony. They are not based off of transcripts of discussions between Manafort and others. They are not vague, or debatable, or in any sense small. These are detailed charges backed up by hard numbers and details of specific transactions.

And while Trump’s defenders are rushing to declare that the indictments are “all about business,” the nature of that business is a thunderclap of doom for Trump. At the heart of the charges is one thing: The way in which oligarchs from Russia and other former Soviet states have used the New York real estate market as a means of bringing money into the United States. *That’s a practice that includes not just Manafort, but Michael Cohen, Jared Kushner, Donald Trump Jr., and the other Donald Trump.*

Conspiracy charge is against Manafort, Gates ... 'together with others'—which could include Trump

Today was directed smack dab into trump's wheelhouse

Mueller is a pro and trump is about to get MuellerTimed.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Derp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably still hopes one of those he just indicted will 'roll over' and give up anything on Trump...which he does not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that Papadopoulos guy already reached a plea deal with Mueller...and he was one of Trump's foreign policy "advisers".  Why wouldn't _*any*_ of these guys roll on Trump?  They're not honorable men, clearly.
Click to expand...




 Raja Krishnamoorthi *✔* @CongressmanRaja 
From the Papadopoulos statement & WaPo reporting we know Manafort wrote, regarding @realdonaldtrump visiting Russia, “Let[‘]s discuss. We need someone to communicate that DT is not doing these trips. It should be someone low level in the campaign so as not to send any signal.” https://twitter.com/nycsouthpaw/status/925024400629551105 …

 11:52 AM - Oct 30, 2017

 11 11 Replies 
 312 312 Retweets 
 471



 Dr. Dena Grayson *✔* @DrDenaGrayson 
 Replying to @DrDenaGrayson @realDonaldTrump 
Bad news for Team
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Treason
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FBI flipped Papadopoulos in July'17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he's met w/Feds on "multiple occasions" to provide info & answer Q's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20/ pic.twitter.com/ANGahqClWr


----------



## Avatar4321

Reasonable said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
Click to expand...


Based on what exactly? Pardoning them will make him less popular?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking News Update!
> 
> Trump Just Met With Sessions About Appointing Special Prosecutor In Uranium-One Deal And Fusion GPS Dossier
> 
> 
> Podesta Brothers have Lawyered Up
> 
> 
> Will put a link up when available.


Eight agencies that signed off on the deal does not make it a crime, Steve.  I know you are shook.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

MarkDuffy said:


> Conspiracy charge is against Manafort, Gates ... 'together with others'—which could include Trump
> 
> Today was directed smack dab into trump's wheelhouse
> 
> Mueller is a pro and trump is about to get MuellerTimed.


Mueller is throwing "chin Music" ...high inside fast balls Papadopoulos is a curve ball..beware Greeks bearing Testimony


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Baz Ares said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  For the third time.......*
> If anyone had an ounce of objectivity, you would be disturbed by this.
> Why?
> Because this was predicted. (Charges would be filed for some crime that is not related to the investigation.)
> 
> Every American should be disturbed by an investigation whose investigators sole purpose is to find SOMETHING to charge targeted individuals with. How many times does this have to happen in Washington before people realize this is very unAmerican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort received 75 million in shady funds and laundered 18 million through property purchases for foreign govts.
> 
> Who do you know that sells properties? Wasnt Trump Jr the one who said they get a ton of money through Russia?
> 
> Ok, I jumped ahead but what in the world was the reason Trump had to pick Manafort to run his campaign?  Selling and buying properties?  Laundering money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They paid Manafort a ton of money and then the GOP platform changed to Pro Russia.  Coincidence?  $75 Million reasons?
> 
> Trump stI'll hasn't signed the sanctions law from Oct 2nd.  Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ you’re grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he's full of shit, or just not very smart. The Russian sanctions bill went to his desk in August, not October, and Trump signed it, making it law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Douche is doing everythang to not enforce it btw.
Click to expand...


So, first yall tried to lie and say he refused to sign the bill, and now you claim he is doing everything he can not to enforce it? Please list the way in which Trump has tried to not enforce sanctions against Russia.

I came here for intelligent discourse, seems to have been a waste of time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Avatar4321 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the liberals on this forum who predicted this spin would be coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin? You mean the truth?
> 
> Manafort is charged with crimes that has nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> Yeah impeachment is coming down the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you certain this is the end of the investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no doubt the  investigation will continue. But this demonstrates several things
> 
> 1) the fact that he is indicted for crimes that allegedly took place before the election tells us that they didn't find anything during the election to charge him with.
> 
> 2) there is still no evidence that gives us even a reasonable suspicion that Trump has done anything illegal or wrong.
> 
> In other words, you still have nothing. Assuming that he will have anything on trump is still wishful thinking.
Click to expand...




Wrong on both counts -- unless you are saying that the campaign was not part of the election. And there's plenty of evidence of illegal actions. It has been posted here repeatedly and its all over the InterWebs. 

This is just the usual wishful thinking on the part of the RWNJs. As long as you get your news from Alex Jones, you will continue to have incorrect info. 

Bottom line - its just as TyroneSlothrop said above, that Mueller knows more than we do. Sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## The Derp

westwall said:


> Yes, he plead for lying to the fbi about actions that were legal.



So then why was Papadopoulos lying in the first place?  Why did he lie to the FBI?




westwall said:


> Funny how you don't mention that legal part.  He made a stupid mistake and will be paying for it.



Lying to the FBI isn't a "stupid mistake".  It's a fucking crime.  Secondly, why lie to the FBI at all if you did nothing wrong?


----------



## westwall

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They paid Manafort a ton of money and then the GOP platform changed to Pro Russia.  Coincidence?  $75 Million reasons?
> 
> Trump stI'll hasn't signed the sanctions law from Oct 2nd.  Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ you’re grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he's full of shit, or just not very smart. The Russian sanctions bill went to his desk in August, not October, and Trump signed it, making it law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Douche is doing everythang to not enforce it btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, first yall tried to lie and say he refused to sign the bill, and now you claim he is doing everything he can not to enforce it? Please list the way in which Trump has tried to not enforce sanctions against Russia.
> 
> I came here for intelligent discourse, seems to have been a waste of time.
Click to expand...






Yeah progs don't discuss anything.  They just scream at people and demand we accept their BS.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he plead for lying to the fbi about actions that were legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then why was Papadopoulos lying in the first place?  Why did he lie to the FBI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you don't mention that legal part.  He made a stupid mistake and will be paying for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to the FBI isn't a "stupid mistake".  It's a fucking crime.  Secondly, why lie to the FBI at all if you did nothing wrong?
Click to expand...



Innocent people lie to the cops all the time. Not that this guy appears to be innocent. I'm just saying that as a matter of fact innocent people DO lie.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Questions are asked by the FBI and lies come out of Trump inner circle mouths ...No one knows why ....Billoreilly


----------



## Baz Ares

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ How much did Manafort pay you to switch your vote to Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They paid Manafort a ton of money and then the GOP platform changed to Pro Russia.  Coincidence?  $75 Million reasons?
> 
> Trump stI'll hasn't signed the sanctions law from Oct 2nd.  Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ you’re grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he's full of shit, or just not very smart. The Russian sanctions bill went to his desk in August, not October, and Trump signed it, making it law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Douche is doing everythang to not enforce it btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, first yall tried to lie and say he refused to sign the bill, and now you claim he is doing everything he can not to enforce it? Please list the way in which Trump has tried to not enforce sanctions against Russia.
> 
> I came here for intelligent discourse, seems to have been a waste of time.
Click to expand...


I never said the Douche would not sign it. It did not want too btw. 
But it was veto proof. As for not enforcing.

The Trump administration is delaying Russia sanctions that Congress demanded


----------



## easyt65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably still hopes one of those he just indicted will 'roll over' and give up anything on Trump...which he does not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that Papadopoulos guy already reached a plea deal with Mueller...and he was one of Trump's foreign policy "advisers".  Why wouldn't _*any*_ of these guys roll on Trump?  They're not honorable men, clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raja Krishnamoorthi *✔* @CongressmanRaja
> From the Papadopoulos statement & WaPo reporting we know Manafort wrote, regarding @realdonaldtrump visiting Russia, “Let[‘]s discuss. We need someone to communicate that DT is not doing these trips. It should be someone low level in the campaign so as not to send any signal.” https://twitter.com/nycsouthpaw/status/925024400629551105 …
> 
> 11:52 AM - Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 11 11 Replies
> 312 312 Retweets
> 471
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Dena Grayson *✔* @DrDenaGrayson
> Replying to @DrDenaGrayson @realDonaldTrump
> Bad news for Team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI flipped Papadopoulos in July'17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's met w/Feds on "multiple occasions" to provide info & answer Q's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20/ pic.twitter.com/ANGahqClWr
Click to expand...

You fail to mention that even Obama stated it is par for the course for candidates and their teams to reach out to foreign reps in advance of an election, to get things moving before potentially winning the election.

Again, after a YEAR, MULTIPLE investigations, DOZENS of committee meetings, HUNDREDS of man hours, THOUSANDS of pages of documents gone through, and MILLIONS of tax payer dollars spent on the DNC butt-hurt Vendetta, Democrats / Liberals / snowflakes have ZERO evidence to support their LIES about 'Russian Collusion' ...

.. while MORE evidence was released last week exposing Mueller, Holder, Obama, Clinton collaboration, collusion, Influence Peddling, illegal use of information acquired from a foreign agent used in a US election, covering up crimes, and potential treason.


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> Innocent people lie to the cops all the time.



These aren't cops, this is the FBI.  And why would he lie to the FBI if he did nothing wrong?




Londan Werewolf said:


> Not that this guy appears to be innocent. I'm just saying that as a matter of fact innocent people DO lie.



Sure they do...under duress or unconstitutionally obtained.  But this guy reached a plea deal with Mueller.  So he was guilty before and is guilty now.  Why would he lie to the FBI in the first place?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Baz Ares said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid Manafort a ton of money and then the GOP platform changed to Pro Russia.  Coincidence?  $75 Million reasons?
> 
> Trump stI'll hasn't signed the sanctions law from Oct 2nd.  Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ you’re grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he's full of shit, or just not very smart. The Russian sanctions bill went to his desk in August, not October, and Trump signed it, making it law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Douche is doing everythang to not enforce it btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, first yall tried to lie and say he refused to sign the bill, and now you claim he is doing everything he can not to enforce it? Please list the way in which Trump has tried to not enforce sanctions against Russia.
> 
> I came here for intelligent discourse, seems to have been a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Douche would not sign it. It did not want too. But it was veto proof.
> As for not enforcing.
> 
> The Trump administration is delaying Russia sanctions that Congress demanded
Click to expand...



Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.


----------



## The Derp

easyt65 said:


> You fail to mention that even Obama stated it is par for the course for candidates and their teams to reach out to foreign reps in advance of an election, to get things moving before potentially winning the election.



Wait a second...hold up.  The defense from Trump was that there was no collusion and "no contact with Russia".  So _*that*_ previous claim from Trump was wrong, just by virtue of the plea deal that Papdopolous reached.  So if there was contact with Russia between Trump's team, why would he say there wasn't?


----------



## easyt65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Questions are asked by the FBI and lies come out of Trump inner circle mouths ...No one knows why ....Billoreilly


Why did Mueller, Holder, and Obama hide the Russian scandal in 2009...until after the Uranium One deal went through?

Why did Holder, who knew about it while sitting on the committee responsible for approving the deal or not, fail to mention any of it to the Committee?

These are only 2 of the MANY questions Mueller, Holder, Hillary, Bill, and Barry should have to answer under oath before Congress....


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent people lie to the cops all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't cops, this is the FBI.  And why would he lie to the FBI if he did nothing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that this guy appears to be innocent. I'm just saying that as a matter of fact innocent people DO lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do...under duress or unconstitutionally obtained.  But this guy reached a plea deal with Mueller.  So he was guilty before and is guilty now.  Why would he lie to the FBI in the first place?
Click to expand...



Okay let me rephrase, Innocent people lie to the FBI all the time. It happens. That is the simple fact of why no one , no matter how innocent, should ever give an interview without legal representation. You know you can even go to jail for lying to the FBI if you're merely a witness to a crime. And certainly in most cases witnesses are not guilty of anything before being interviewed by the FBI.


----------



## Baz Ares

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ you’re grasping at straws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's full of shit, or just not very smart. The Russian sanctions bill went to his desk in August, not October, and Trump signed it, making it law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Douche is doing everythang to not enforce it btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, first yall tried to lie and say he refused to sign the bill, and now you claim he is doing everything he can not to enforce it? Please list the way in which Trump has tried to not enforce sanctions against Russia.
> 
> I came here for intelligent discourse, seems to have been a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Douche would not sign it. It did not want too. But it was veto proof.
> As for not enforcing.
> 
> The Trump administration is delaying Russia sanctions that Congress demanded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.
Click to expand...


True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.

OOPS! Putin landed an Orange Douche!


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to mention that even Obama stated it is par for the course for candidates and their teams to reach out to foreign reps in advance of an election, to get things moving before potentially winning the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second...hold up.  The defense from Trump was that there was no collusion and "no contact with Russia".  So _*that*_ previous claim from Trump was wrong, just by virtue of the plea deal that Papdopolous reached.  So if there was contact with Russia between Trump's team, why would he say there wasn't?
Click to expand...


Why would he say there wasn't? Because he didn't know about it?


----------



## easyt65

The Derp said:


> Wait a second...hold up.  The defense from Trump was that there was no collusion and "no contact with Russia".  So _*that*_ previous claim from Trump was wrong, just by virtue of the plea deal that Papdopolous reached.  So if there was contact with Russia between Trump's team, why would he say there wasn't?


Because there was never any 'collusion' with Russia by Trump, as proven thus far.

1 year, dozens of committee meetings, hundreds of man hours, thousands of files/ documents, millions of tax dollars, and a stacked corrupt / conflict-of-interest-riddled Special Counsel Later and they STILL have zero evidence to support the false claim.

The provided evidence, though, does support MASSIVE corruption, collusion, crime, & cover-up  by Mueller ,Holder, Obama, the Clintons, the DNC...

If Mueller had any evidence against Trump he would have indicted Trump instead of settling for his own 'Scooter Libby' to justify the massive witch hunt that has gone on.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

easyt65 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions are asked by the FBI and lies come out of Trump inner circle mouths ...No one knows why ....Billoreilly
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Mueller, Holder, and Obama hide the Russian scandal in 2009...until after the Uranium One deal went through?
> 
> Why did Holder, who knew about it while sitting on the committee responsible for approving the deal or not, fail to mention any of it to the Committee?
> 
> These are only 2 of the MANY questions Mueller, Holder, Hillary, Bill, and Barry should have to answer under oath before Congress....
Click to expand...

Benghazi


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Baz Ares said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he's full of shit, or just not very smart. The Russian sanctions bill went to his desk in August, not October, and Trump signed it, making it law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Douche is doing everythang to not enforce it btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, first yall tried to lie and say he refused to sign the bill, and now you claim he is doing everything he can not to enforce it? Please list the way in which Trump has tried to not enforce sanctions against Russia.
> 
> I came here for intelligent discourse, seems to have been a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Douche would not sign it. It did not want too. But it was veto proof.
> As for not enforcing.
> 
> The Trump administration is delaying Russia sanctions that Congress demanded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.
Click to expand...


Let me ask you a simple question, just to gauge where you stand. Did Hillary Clinton violate any laws in regards to her email server? I doubt you want to answer that, but just a yes or no answer would suffice.


----------



## The Derp

easyt65 said:


> did Mueller, Holder, and Obama hide the Russian scandal in 2009...until after the Uranium One deal went through?



Because it wasn't a scandal and you've yet to explain how it is.  




easyt65 said:


> Why did Holder, who knew about it while sitting on the committee responsible for approving the deal or not, fail to mention any of it to the Committee?



Knew about what?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Let Trump be Trump on the Tweeter ...America Needs the Comic Relief....


----------



## easyt65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions are asked by the FBI and lies come out of Trump inner circle mouths ...No one knows why ....Billoreilly
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Mueller, Holder, and Obama hide the Russian scandal in 2009...until after the Uranium One deal went through?
> 
> Why did Holder, who knew about it while sitting on the committee responsible for approving the deal or not, fail to mention any of it to the Committee?
> 
> These are only 2 of the MANY questions Mueller, Holder, Hillary, Bill, and Barry should have to answer under oath before Congress....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Benghazi
Click to expand...

Getting your ass kicked so you had to quickly distract / redirect, I see. This is why you and CC need to head back to the kids' table until you can handle discussions at the adults' table.


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> Okay let me rephrase, Innocent people lie to the FBI all the time. It happens.



People have reasons for doing so, so why would this particular guy lie?


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> That is the simple fact of why no one , no matter how innocent, should ever give an interview without legal representation. You know you can even go to jail for lying to the FBI if you're merely a witness to a crime. And certainly in most cases witnesses are not guilty of anything before being interviewed by the FBI.



So why would he lie, then?  None of this explains _*why*_.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

easyt65 said:


> Getting your ass kicked so you had to quickly distract / redirect, I see. This is why you and CC need to head back to the kids' table until you can handle discussions at the adults' table.


I was not indicted 
 View image on Twitter 




 Follow


 Mike Nizza *✔* @mikenizza 

The supervisor of the foreign policy advisory team that included George Papadopoulos? Jeff Sessions https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/03/21/donald-trump-reveals-foreign-policy-team-in-meeting-with-the-washington-post/?tid=sm_tw&utm_term=.4d7bf8d837f6 …

 11:41 AM - Oct 30, 2017

 48 48 Replies 
 506 506 Retweets 
 697


----------



## Baz Ares

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Douche is doing everythang to not enforce it btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, first yall tried to lie and say he refused to sign the bill, and now you claim he is doing everything he can not to enforce it? Please list the way in which Trump has tried to not enforce sanctions against Russia.
> 
> I came here for intelligent discourse, seems to have been a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Douche would not sign it. It did not want too. But it was veto proof.
> As for not enforcing.
> 
> The Trump administration is delaying Russia sanctions that Congress demanded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question, just to gauge where you stand. Did Hillary Clinton violate any laws in regards to her email server? I doubt you want to answer that, but just a yes or no answer would suffice.
Click to expand...

No.
HRC did not break any laws, with her private server.
 As CONFIRMED by FBI Director then Comey And Comey said, the emails were sloppily organized. WHICH IS NOT A CRIME!
BTW... The Douche family is running a Private Server. For Government made Douche LLC profiting deals Why don't you care about that?


----------



## easyt65

The Derp said:


> Knew about what?


Try to keep up, kid.

Evidence was released last week of widespread Russian Bribery / extortion / politician / agency officials-buying back in 2009 as the Russians tried to make a move on the US uranium market. The FBI informant everyone has been talking about was deep inside and knew everything. MUELLER knew. Holder, the US AG at the time, knew. Obama knew. Yet when it came time to vote on the sale of the Uranium Muller not Holder, who sat on the committee and knew about it, brought any of that information about the crimes up to the committee....and Hillary did not think bringing up the fact that she had been paid $145 million by the Russian Uranium One Project Team lead was pertinent in any way either. Go fidure.


----------



## The Derp

TyroneSlothrop said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting your ass kicked so you had to quickly distract / redirect, I see. This is why you and CC need to head back to the kids' table until you can handle discussions at the adults' table.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not indicted
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> 
> Mike Nizza *✔* @mikenizza
> 
> The supervisor of the foreign policy advisory team that included George Papadopoulos? Jeff Sessions https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/03/21/donald-trump-reveals-foreign-policy-team-in-meeting-with-the-washington-post/?tid=sm_tw&utm_term=.4d7bf8d837f6 …
> 
> 11:41 AM - Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 48 48 Replies
> 506 506 Retweets
> 697
Click to expand...


I think we may expect an indictment of Sessions too.  At this point, is there anyone in the Trump team that _*didn't*_ have contact with Russia?  Probably just Ben Carson because he's completely clueless about everything.  He's probably the only one in Trump's Administration with no knowledge of Russia (I doubt he could even find Russia on a map).


----------



## The Derp

easyt65 said:


> Evidence was released last week of widespread Russian Bribery / extortion / politician / agency officials-buying back in 2009 as the Russians tried to make a move on the US uranium market.



What they did was acquire a Canadian company that had the right to export US-based uranium.  





easyt65 said:


> The FBI informant everyone has been talking about was deep inside and knew everything. MUELLER knew. Holder, the US AG at the time, knew. Obama knew. Yet when it came time to vote on the sale of the Uranium Muller not Holder, who sat on the committee and knew about it, brought any of that information about the crimes up to the committee....and Hillary did not think bringing up the fact that she had been paid $145 million by the Russian Uranium One Project Team lead was pertinent in any way either. Go fidure.



What's the crime?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Derp said:


> I think we may expect an indictment of Sessions too.  At this point, is there anyone in the Trump team that _*didn't*_ have contact with Russia?  Probably just Ben Carson because he's completely clueless about everything.  He's probably the only one in Trump's Administration with no knowledge of Russia (I doubt he could even find Russia on a map).


*They are "riddled to the Bone" with Collusionary Criminality   ....*
*Read the List it is a who is who *





 https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/03/21/donald-trump-reveals-foreign-policy-team-in-meeting-with-the-washington-post/?tid=sm_tw&utm_term=.4d7bf8d837f6 …

 11:41 AM - Oct 30, 2017


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Baz Ares said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, first yall tried to lie and say he refused to sign the bill, and now you claim he is doing everything he can not to enforce it? Please list the way in which Trump has tried to not enforce sanctions against Russia.
> 
> I came here for intelligent discourse, seems to have been a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the Douche would not sign it. It did not want too. But it was veto proof.
> As for not enforcing.
> 
> The Trump administration is delaying Russia sanctions that Congress demanded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question, just to gauge where you stand. Did Hillary Clinton violate any laws in regards to her email server? I doubt you want to answer that, but just a yes or no answer would suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No HRC did not break any laws,
> As CONFIRMED by FBI Director then Comey And Comey said, the emails were sloppily organized. WHICH IS NOT A CRIME!
Click to expand...



Okay , so now we know you are either stupid or a liar.

Comey actually confirmed that Hillary DID violate the law in regards to her email server, but simply concluded that she didn't intend to so no charges would be filed. Which I mean prosecutor discretion happens all the time, so there is that, but the fact remains, she absolutely broke the law and in his press conference James Comey confirmed that.

So, now that I have confirmed that you are either stupid or a liar, I bid you adieu.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence was released last week of widespread Russian Bribery / extortion / politician / agency officials-buying back in 2009 as the Russians tried to make a move on the US uranium market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they did was acquire a Canadian company that had the right to export US-based uranium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI informant everyone has been talking about was deep inside and knew everything. MUELLER knew. Holder, the US AG at the time, knew. Obama knew. Yet when it came time to vote on the sale of the Uranium Muller not Holder, who sat on the committee and knew about it, brought any of that information about the crimes up to the committee....and Hillary did not think bringing up the fact that she had been paid $145 million by the Russian Uranium One Project Team lead was pertinent in any way either. Go fidure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the crime?
Click to expand...



Factually incorrect, as part of the deal, None of the uranium nor any byproducts were to be exported. But we know that yellow cake WAS exported, in direct violation of the deal.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!

Expect Jeff Sessions to appoint a special counsel as a result of this lunch meeting


Trump to lunch with Sessions amid Manafort charges


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> Factually incorrect, as part of the deal, None of the uranium nor any byproducts were to be exported. But we know that yellow cake WAS exported, in direct violation of the deal.



And that's Hillary's problem, why and how?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Factually incorrect, as part of the deal, None of the uranium nor any byproducts were to be exported. But we know that yellow cake WAS exported, in direct violation of the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's Hillary's problem, why and how?
Click to expand...


I didnt' say it was. I merely pointed out that you were factually incorrect, as you have been for most of this thread.


----------



## Baz Ares

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the Douche would not sign it. It did not want too. But it was veto proof.
> As for not enforcing.
> 
> The Trump administration is delaying Russia sanctions that Congress demanded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question, just to gauge where you stand. Did Hillary Clinton violate any laws in regards to her email server? I doubt you want to answer that, but just a yes or no answer would suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No HRC did not break any laws,
> As CONFIRMED by FBI Director then Comey And Comey said, the emails were sloppily organized. WHICH IS NOT A CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay , so now we know you are either stupid or a liar.
> 
> Comey actually confirmed that Hillary DID violate the law in regards to her email server, but simply concluded that she didn't intend to so no charges would be filed. Which I mean prosecutor discretion happens all the time, so there is that, but the fact remains, she absolutely broke the law and in his press conference James Comey confirmed that.
> 
> So, now that I have confirmed that you are either stupid or a liar, I bid you adieu.
Click to expand...


Try Again. There was nothing about her SERVER breaking any laws!

Here are highlights of what Comey said:


“Although we did not find clear evidence that Secretary Clinton or her colleagues intended to violate laws governing the handling of classified information, there is evidence that they were extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information.”
Clinton’s emails included seven message chains with information classified as top secret.
*“None of these emails should have been on any kind of unclassified system.”*
“The security culture of the State Department …was generally lacking in the kind of care for classified information found elsewhere in the government.”
Comey acknowledged that the FBI did not normally make public its recommendations to prosecutors as to whether to bring criminal charges. He added:  “In this case, given the importance of the matter, I think unusual transparency is in order.”
*“Although there is evidence of potential violations of the statutes regarding the handling of classified information, our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case.”*
“I know there will be intense public debate in the wake of this recommendation, as there was throughout this investigation.”Here's what James Comey said about Hillary Clinton's emails back in July


----------



## easyt65

Baz Ares said:


> No HRC did not break any laws,
> As CONFIRMED by FBI Director then Comey And Comey said, the emails were sloppily organized. WHICH IS NOT A CRIME!


 Is there one snowflake out there capable of thinking for themselves, or are they all delusional, stupid, and / or reality denying?

This has only been gone over a hundred times, and to this day the heads of snowflakes spewing this stuff remain firmly implanted in their rectums.

BY LAW all official documents, e-mails, files, etc must be turned over to the govt, to include all located / saved / stored on personal gadgets, PCs, and servers.

The FBI has already reported that they recovered THOUSANDS of official documents from Hillary's server that she never turned in. Each letter, report, document, or e-mail found on her server not turned in ACCORDING TO THE LAW is a violation of 2 (TWO) Laws - the Freedom of Information Act and the Federal Records Act.

That means there are approximately 30,000 criminal charges of violations against the FOIA and the FRA alone, and that is ot counting the crimes she committed regarding the illegal possession, storage, handling, transporting, and destruction of classified information and devices.

Hillary Clinton is as criminal as the day is long. ANYONE who has ever handled classified knows this - knew it right time they heard what she did.

To top it off, the Federal Govt has numerous documents SHE SIGNED stating she fully understood the initial and repeated refresher Security training she received. THAT means Comey lied his ass off when he declared Hillary was too stupid to know she was breaking the law, which was his supposed reason for not recommending her for indictment. (Also anyone with half a brain Knows that BY LAW ignorance of the law is not a legal defense for breaking the law.)


Hillary should be UNDER the damn jail right now, not just in it, for the crimes she DID commit.


----------



## MaryAnne11

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Dershowitz: Mueller will pressure Manafort to squeal on Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews...


Dershowitz is a strong Trump backer. What does Manowitz have on Trump that he would squeal?

Just asking.


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> I didnt' say it was. I merely pointed out that you were factually incorrect, as you have been for most of this thread.



So it seems like your defense of Trump is to lean on innuendo.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Baz Ares said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question, just to gauge where you stand. Did Hillary Clinton violate any laws in regards to her email server? I doubt you want to answer that, but just a yes or no answer would suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No HRC did not break any laws,
> As CONFIRMED by FBI Director then Comey And Comey said, the emails were sloppily organized. WHICH IS NOT A CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay , so now we know you are either stupid or a liar.
> 
> Comey actually confirmed that Hillary DID violate the law in regards to her email server, but simply concluded that she didn't intend to so no charges would be filed. Which I mean prosecutor discretion happens all the time, so there is that, but the fact remains, she absolutely broke the law and in his press conference James Comey confirmed that.
> 
> So, now that I have confirmed that you are either stupid or a liar, I bid you adieu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try Again. There was nothing about SERVER!
> 
> Here are highlights of what Comey said:
> 
> 
> “Although we did not find clear evidence that Secretary Clinton or her colleagues intended to violate laws governing the handling of classified information, there is evidence that they were extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information.”
> Clinton’s emails included seven message chains with information classified as top secret.
> “None of these emails should have been on any kind of unclassified system.”
> “The security culture of the State Department …was generally lacking in the kind of care for classified information found elsewhere in the government.”
> Comey acknowledged that the FBI did not normally make public its recommendations to prosecutors as to whether to bring criminal charges. He added:  “In this case, given the importance of the matter, I think unusual transparency is in order.”
> *“Although there is evidence of potential violations of the statutes regarding the handling of classified information, our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case.”*
> “I know there will be intense public debate in the wake of this recommendation, as there was throughout this investigation.”Here's what James Comey said about Hillary Clinton's emails back in July
Click to expand...



I've already concluded that you are a liar and stupid therefor our conversation is concluded. Hillary broke the law, Comey acknowledged that and that is a fact , your refusal to even admit that as you insist that Trump is a criminal despite ZERO evidence proves that you are shit stain on the underwear of society. Have a nice day.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt' say it was. I merely pointed out that you were factually incorrect, as you have been for most of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems like your defense of Trump is to lean on innuendo.
Click to expand...

WTF are you talking about? My "defense of Trump" leans on the lack of any evidence that he committed any crimes. Must I place in you in the same category that I just placed the idiot Baz?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

MaryAnne11 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dershowitz: Mueller will pressure Manafort to squeal on Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews...
> 
> 
> 
> Dershowitz is a strong Trump backer. What does Manowitz have on Trump that he would squeal?
> 
> Just asking.
Click to expand...

Factually incorrect, not to mention stupid. Dershowitz isn't a Trump supporter, in fact he opposes him on nearly every policy issue. What he IS however is a constitutional expert who knows that Trump's rights have been violated constantly during this "investigation"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Daniel Dale *✔* @ddale8 

*Papadopoulos is described as "proactive cooperator." Former prosecutor tells me that sometimes means "wore a wire."* https://twitter.com/bradheath/status/925027248863883264 …

 11:59 AM - Oct 30, 2017

*A Last Minute Stand in Spokes person for Huckabee Sanders a Man with Much experience ..*


----------



## Baz Ares

easyt65 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> No HRC did not break any laws,
> As CONFIRMED by FBI Director then Comey And Comey said, the emails were sloppily organized. WHICH IS NOT A CRIME!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there one snowflake out there capable of thinking for themselves, or are they all delusional, stupid, and / or reality denying?
> 
> This has only been gone over a hundred times, and to this day the heads of snowflakes spewing this stuff remain firmly implanted in their rectums.
> 
> BY LAW all official documents, e-mails, files, etc must be turned over to the govt, to include all located / saved / stored on personal gadgets, PCs, and servers.
> 
> The FBI has already reported that they recovered THOUSANDS of official documents from Hillary's server that she never turned in. Each letter, report, document, or e-mail found on her server not turned in ACCORDING TO THE LAW is a violation of 2 (TWO) Laws - the Freedom of Information Act and the Federal Records Act.
> 
> That means there are approximately 30,000 criminal charges of violations against the FOIA and the FRA alone, and that is ot counting the crimes she committed regarding the illegal possession, storage, handling, transporting, and destruction of classified information and devices.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is as criminal as the day is long. ANYONE who has ever handled classified knows this - knew it right time they heard what she did.
> 
> To top it off, the Federal Govt has numerous documents SHE SIGNED stating she fully understood the initial and repeated refresher Security training she received. THAT means Comey lied his ass off when he declared Hillary was too stupid to know she was breaking the law, which was his supposed reason for not recommending her for indictment. (Also anyone with half a brain Knows that BY LAW ignorance of the law is not a legal defense for breaking the law.)
> 
> 
> Hillary should be UNDER the damn jail right now, not just in it, for the crimes she DID commit.
Click to expand...



Keep trying. HRC was on the team that got Nixon.
45 years plus later and you guys are still trying to get her. HAHAHA!

btw. The Douche Family doing the same thand and more.


----------



## Baz Ares

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question, just to gauge where you stand. Did Hillary Clinton violate any laws in regards to her email server? I doubt you want to answer that, but just a yes or no answer would suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No HRC did not break any laws,
> As CONFIRMED by FBI Director then Comey And Comey said, the emails were sloppily organized. WHICH IS NOT A CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay , so now we know you are either stupid or a liar.
> 
> Comey actually confirmed that Hillary DID violate the law in regards to her email server, but simply concluded that she didn't intend to so no charges would be filed. Which I mean prosecutor discretion happens all the time, so there is that, but the fact remains, she absolutely broke the law and in his press conference James Comey confirmed that.
> 
> So, now that I have confirmed that you are either stupid or a liar, I bid you adieu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try Again. There was nothing about SERVER!
> 
> Here are highlights of what Comey said:
> 
> 
> “Although we did not find clear evidence that Secretary Clinton or her colleagues intended to violate laws governing the handling of classified information, there is evidence that they were extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information.”
> Clinton’s emails included seven message chains with information classified as top secret.
> “None of these emails should have been on any kind of unclassified system.”
> “The security culture of the State Department …was generally lacking in the kind of care for classified information found elsewhere in the government.”
> Comey acknowledged that the FBI did not normally make public its recommendations to prosecutors as to whether to bring criminal charges. He added:  “In this case, given the importance of the matter, I think unusual transparency is in order.”
> *“Although there is evidence of potential violations of the statutes regarding the handling of classified information, our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case.”*
> “I know there will be intense public debate in the wake of this recommendation, as there was throughout this investigation.”Here's what James Comey said about Hillary Clinton's emails back in July
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've already concluded that you are a liar and stupid therefor our conversation is concluded. Hillary broke the law, Comey acknowledged that and that is a fact , your refusal to even admit that as you insist that Trump is a criminal despite ZERO evidence proves that you are shit stain on the underwear of society. Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


Right. Can you Spell 'Douche-U' ?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Hey look here, Tony Podesta stepped down from the Podesta Group amid THEM being investigated by Mueller. I guess they helped Trump collude with Russia too?

Tony Podesta stepping down from lobbying giant amid Mueller probe - P…

The DNC truly relies on the dumbest of all Americans to get votes.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Big Breaking News Update!

Mueller makes critical error in indictment:

An indictment filed by special counsel Robert Mueller Monday incorrectly identifies Ukrainian politician Yulia Tymoshenko as a former Ukrainian president when she is in fact a former prime minister.


Mueller Makes Key Error In Manafort Indictment


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we will find out once Manafort starts to talk.  but working on with a foreign agency and money laundering come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, wait...so you just threw the Podesta name out there without any knowledge of anything they did, not even a trail of evidence you cna piece back to them?  So who told you about the Podesta thing?  Did you just glean it yourself from one of Trump's tweets?  Why are you running interference for Trump?  You don't owe him anything.
Click to expand...

I gave you what.  what is it you have on trump?  I've been waiting 17 months for that.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably still hopes one of those he just indicted will 'roll over' and give up anything on Trump...which he does not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that Papadopoulos guy already reached a plea deal with Mueller...and he was one of Trump's foreign policy "advisers".  Why wouldn't _*any*_ of these guys roll on Trump?  They're not honorable men, clearly.
Click to expand...

and?


----------



## jc456

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is day ONE
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are!  It's fun watching you 'tards hyperventilate!
Click to expand...

I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Big Breaking News Update!
> 
> Mueller makes critical error in indictment:
> 
> An indictment filed by special counsel Robert Mueller Monday incorrectly identifies Ukrainian politician Yulia Tymoshenko as a former Ukrainian president when she is in fact a former prime minister.
> 
> 
> Mueller Makes Key Error In Manafort Indictment



OH NO!


----------



## jc456

JakeStarkey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News Update!
> 
> Trump Just Met With Sessions About Appointing Special Prosecutor In Uranium-One Deal And Fusion GPS Dossier
> 
> 
> Podesta Brothers have Lawyered Up
> 
> 
> Will put a link up when available.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight agencies that signed off on the deal does not make it a crime, Steve.  I know you are shook.
Click to expand...

hillary signed off as sos.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he plead for lying to the fbi about actions that were legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then why was Papadopoulos lying in the first place?  Why did he lie to the FBI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you don't mention that legal part.  He made a stupid mistake and will be paying for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to the FBI isn't a "stupid mistake".  It's a fucking crime.  Secondly, why lie to the FBI at all if you did nothing wrong?
Click to expand...

*So then why was Papadopoulos lying in the first place? Why did he lie to the FBI?*

you should ask him.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he plead for lying to the fbi about actions that were legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then why was Papadopoulos lying in the first place?  Why did he lie to the FBI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you don't mention that legal part.  He made a stupid mistake and will be paying for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to the FBI isn't a "stupid mistake".  It's a fucking crime.  Secondly, why lie to the FBI at all if you did nothing wrong?
Click to expand...

*Lying to the FBI isn't a "stupid mistake". It's a fucking crime. Secondly, why lie to the FBI at all if you did nothing wrong?*
you should ask him.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

One more time

Big Breaking News Update!

Mueller Makes Key Error In Manafort Indictment


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent people lie to the cops all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't cops, this is the FBI.  And why would he lie to the FBI if he did nothing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that this guy appears to be innocent. I'm just saying that as a matter of fact innocent people DO lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do...under duress or unconstitutionally obtained.  But this guy reached a plea deal with Mueller.  So he was guilty before and is guilty now.  Why would he lie to the FBI in the first place?
Click to expand...

*Sure they do...under duress or unconstitutionally obtained. But this guy reached a plea deal with Mueller. So he was guilty before and is guilty now. Why would he lie to the FBI in the first place?*

you should ask him.

you seemed really bothered by it.  why?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Liberal "logic"

"lying to the FBI is NEVER a mistake, it's always a crime"

"keeping over 2,000 classified emails on a private server in your bathroom is simply a mistake"

Liberals are oxygen thieves.


----------



## easyt65

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Big Breaking News Update!
> 
> Mueller makes critical error in indictment:
> 
> An indictment filed by special counsel Robert Mueller Monday incorrectly identifies Ukrainian politician Yulia Tymoshenko as a former Ukrainian president when she is in fact a former prime minister.
> 
> 
> Mueller Makes Key Error In Manafort Indictment


Doh!


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay let me rephrase, Innocent people lie to the FBI all the time. It happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have reasons for doing so, so why would this particular guy lie?
Click to expand...

you should ask him.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> I gave you what.  what is it you have on trump?  I've been waiting 17 months for that.



Apparently, Mueller has the testimony of Papadopolous, which makes the timeline of Trump colluding with Russia on the DNC hack that much more clear.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the simple fact of why no one , no matter how innocent, should ever give an interview without legal representation. You know you can even go to jail for lying to the FBI if you're merely a witness to a crime. And certainly in most cases witnesses are not guilty of anything before being interviewed by the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why would he lie, then?  None of this explains _*why*_.
Click to expand...

you should ask him.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> you should ask him.



I'm asking what you think.  Seems to me that he lied to the FBI because he thought he could get away with it.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you what.  what is it you have on trump?  I've been waiting 17 months for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Mueller has the testimony of Papadopolous, which makes the timeline of Trump colluding with Russia on the DNC hack that much more clear.
Click to expand...


First of all, there isn't even proof that anyone let alone the Russians hacked the DNC, second of all there is no evidence that Trump had anything to do with it. 

You people are ridiculous.


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> Liberal "logic"
> 
> "lying to the FBI is NEVER a mistake, it's always a crime"



...but only when a Republican does it.

Clapper lied under oath when he declared the Obama administration had not illegally spied on the American people. Evidence was then presented that he lied under oath - Felony Perjury, that the Obama administration DID illegally spy on the American people.

Democrats immediately called his false testimony a 'mistake' and allowed him to re-testify and 'amend' his Perjur...er, 'mistake' so he could avoid being charged with Perjury.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> you seemed really bothered by it.  why?



Well, you seem concerned about it since you can't really answer it and the best you can do is defer to an unreasonable expectation.  I'm asking what _*you think about it*_.  Why do you think he lied to the FBI?


----------



## jc456

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the Douche would not sign it. It did not want too. But it was veto proof.
> As for not enforcing.
> 
> The Trump administration is delaying Russia sanctions that Congress demanded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question, just to gauge where you stand. Did Hillary Clinton violate any laws in regards to her email server? I doubt you want to answer that, but just a yes or no answer would suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No HRC did not break any laws,
> As CONFIRMED by FBI Director then Comey And Comey said, the emails were sloppily organized. WHICH IS NOT A CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay , so now we know you are either stupid or a liar.
> 
> Comey actually confirmed that Hillary DID violate the law in regards to her email server, but simply concluded that she didn't intend to so no charges would be filed. Which I mean prosecutor discretion happens all the time, so there is that, but the fact remains, she absolutely broke the law and in his press conference James Comey confirmed that.
> 
> So, now that I have confirmed that you are either stupid or a liar, I bid you adieu.
Click to expand...

well actually, the FBI does not prosecute so Comey was in error and Loretta Lynch did nothing except tell comey to sit in the corner.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> you should ask him.



I think I broke this Russian post-bot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

jc456 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News Update!
> 
> Trump Just Met With Sessions About Appointing Special Prosecutor In Uranium-One Deal And Fusion GPS Dossier
> 
> 
> Podesta Brothers have Lawyered Up
> 
> 
> Will put a link up when available.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight agencies that signed off on the deal does not make it a crime, Steve.  I know you are shook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hillary signed off as sos.
Click to expand...

So what.  There is nothing criminal there, whereas with Manafort, Gates et al the door into Trumpian criminality have now opened.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking what you think.  Seems to me that he lied to the FBI because he thought he could get away with it.
Click to expand...


We don't know why this guy lied, Good Lord. The odds are he knew he did something wrong and so he lied, and got caught. Because it is doubtful that he would get charged for a lie of omission, something he just honestly forgot; but it COULD happen. That's the point. right now it is purely speculation on why he lied to the FBI. It certainly isn't a smoking gun leading right to Trump.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Factually incorrect, as part of the deal, None of the uranium nor any byproducts were to be exported. But we know that yellow cake WAS exported, in direct violation of the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's Hillary's problem, why and how?
Click to expand...

she signed off on it.


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> First of all, there isn't even proof that anyone let alone the Russians hacked the DNC, second of all there is no evidence that Trump had anything to do with it.You people are ridiculous.



Of course there is proof the Russians hacked the DNC...we have testimony now from Papadopolous' pleas bargain showing he was in contact with a "professor" who had the hacked e-mails.  That was before the hack was even announced.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News Update!
> 
> Trump Just Met With Sessions About Appointing Special Prosecutor In Uranium-One Deal And Fusion GPS Dossier
> 
> 
> Podesta Brothers have Lawyered Up
> 
> 
> Will put a link up when available.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight agencies that signed off on the deal does not make it a crime, Steve.  I know you are shook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hillary signed off as sos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what.  There is nothing criminal there, whereas with Manafort, Gates et al the door into Trumpian criminality have now opened.
Click to expand...


Factually you have no idea if there was anything illegal about that deal, that's why we need an investigation


----------



## jc456

Baz Ares said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question, just to gauge where you stand. Did Hillary Clinton violate any laws in regards to her email server? I doubt you want to answer that, but just a yes or no answer would suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No HRC did not break any laws,
> As CONFIRMED by FBI Director then Comey And Comey said, the emails were sloppily organized. WHICH IS NOT A CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay , so now we know you are either stupid or a liar.
> 
> Comey actually confirmed that Hillary DID violate the law in regards to her email server, but simply concluded that she didn't intend to so no charges would be filed. Which I mean prosecutor discretion happens all the time, so there is that, but the fact remains, she absolutely broke the law and in his press conference James Comey confirmed that.
> 
> So, now that I have confirmed that you are either stupid or a liar, I bid you adieu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try Again. There was nothing about her SERVER breaking any laws!
> 
> Here are highlights of what Comey said:
> 
> 
> “Although we did not find clear evidence that Secretary Clinton or her colleagues intended to violate laws governing the handling of classified information, there is evidence that they were extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information.”
> Clinton’s emails included seven message chains with information classified as top secret.
> *“None of these emails should have been on any kind of unclassified system.”*
> “The security culture of the State Department …was generally lacking in the kind of care for classified information found elsewhere in the government.”
> Comey acknowledged that the FBI did not normally make public its recommendations to prosecutors as to whether to bring criminal charges. He added:  “In this case, given the importance of the matter, I think unusual transparency is in order.”
> *“Although there is evidence of potential violations of the statutes regarding the handling of classified information, our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case.”*
> “I know there will be intense public debate in the wake of this recommendation, as there was throughout this investigation.”Here's what James Comey said about Hillary Clinton's emails back in July
Click to expand...

Comey doesn't get to make that call.  sorry, but that is the scandal here.  The FBI does not prosecute.


----------



## sealybobo

g5000 said:


> Another Trump campaign official falls:
> 
> Ex-Trump campaign adviser pleads guilty to making false statement - CNNPolitics
> 
> _A former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser has pleaded guilty to making a false statement to the FBI after* he lied about his interactions with foreign officials close to the Russian government*, the campaign's clearest connection so far to Russia's efforts to meddle in the 2016 election.
> 
> In court records unsealed on Monday, the FBI said George Papadopoulos "falsely described his interactions with a certain foreign contact who discussed 'dirt' related to emails" concerning Hillary Clinton._



So what do we know now?  We know Trump did what we thought and we know USMB Republicans are major sheep.


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> We don't know why this guy lied, Good Lord.



And you don't think that's an appropriate question?  Why would this guy lie to the FBI?  What would be the reason?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, there isn't even proof that anyone let alone the Russians hacked the DNC, second of all there is no evidence that Trump had anything to do with it.You people are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is proof the Russians hacked the DNC...we have testimony now from Papadopolous' pleas bargain showing he was in contact with a "professor" who had the hacked e-mails.  That was before the hack was even announced.
Click to expand...


Link to this proof please.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt' say it was. I merely pointed out that you were factually incorrect, as you have been for most of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems like your defense of Trump is to lean on innuendo.
Click to expand...

huh?  wow, you're confused I see.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know why this guy lied, Good Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't think that's an appropriate question?  Why would this guy lie to the FBI?  What would be the reason?
Click to expand...



I think your outrage is both selective and manufactured and that the world would be a better place without morons like you.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> she signed off on it.



As I understand it, only the 9-member panel could sign off on it.


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> First of all, there isn't even proof that anyone let alone the Russians hacked the DNC, second of all there is no evidence that Trump had anything to do with it.




DNC: 'The Russians hacked our Server.'
FBI: 'Please allow us to analyze your servers.'
DNC: 'No...take our word for it.' (BTW, if you like your plan you can keep it..)  

MEANWHILE it is exposed that the former DNC Chairwoman was running her own Pakistani Spy / Extortion ring during which time she gave the Pakistani spies full access to Classified House Files on Foreign Affairs and Foreign Intel AND GAVE THEM ACCESS TO DNC E-MAILS, USERNAMES AND PASSWORDS...TO THE ACCOUNTS THEY SAID WERE HACKED BY THE RUSSIANS.

What a coincidence...and we are to believe the Russians, not DWS' Pakistani spies, hacked and leaked all of their dirty little secrets .. because they say so.


----------



## sealybobo

Baz Ares said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe he is working on the actual evidence that points to the podesta brothers. hmmmm seems more logical to me.  but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the Podesta Brothers did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we will find out once Manafort starts to talk.  but working on with a foreign agency and money laundering come to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope Manafort turns over all the Lobbying payoffs in the swamp.
> 
> Wait, he and fellow NAZI, Stone started the DC. SWAMP!
> 
> Paul Manafort, Roger
> Stone and Lee Atwater, young Republicans political operatives, pose for pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw..Atwater died from a brain tumor
Click to expand...

Are you telling me there is no relation between Roger Stone and Jared Kushner?


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you what.  what is it you have on trump?  I've been waiting 17 months for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Mueller has the testimony of Papadopolous, which makes the timeline of Trump colluding with Russia on the DNC hack that much more clear.
Click to expand...

no he doesn't, but you keep thinking that.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she signed off on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, only the 9-member panel could sign off on it.
Click to expand...


You got that link yet loser?


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> think your outrage is both selective and manufactured and that the world would be a better place without morons like you.



Papadopolous lied to the FBI in January
He was arrested in July
He struck a plea deal in October

So why would he lie to the FBI in January, and if he did nothing wrong, why did he agree to a plea deal this month?


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking what you think.  Seems to me that he lied to the FBI because he thought he could get away with it.
Click to expand...

I have no idea any man's intentions and I do not speculate.  you want to know, ask him.  give him a call. his number 111.222.3333


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> You got that link yet loser?



What link?  This one?


----------



## easyt65

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she signed off on it.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, only the 9-member panel could sign off on it.
Click to expand...

Interestingly enough Hillary (paid $145 million by the Russian Uranium One Team Lead) and former US AG Holder - who knew all about the Russian wide-spread crime scandal going on yet never divulged this to the committee - were on the Committee that could approve or deny the sale of Uranium.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> no he doesn't, but you keep thinking that.



He does have Papdopolous' testimony.  What do you think a plea deal is?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> think your outrage is both selective and manufactured and that the world would be a better place without morons like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papadopolous lied to the FBI in January
> He was arrested in July
> He struck a plea deal in October
> 
> So why would he lie to the FBI in January, and if he did nothing wrong, why did he agree to a plea deal this month?
Click to expand...



At NO point did I say this guy didn't do anything wrong. Are you illiterate as well as a partisan moron? I merely pointed out that innocent people DO lie to the FBI and in fact in that very same post I said "that doesn't mean this guy is innocent"

Jesus Christ some people just should have been aborted.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you seemed really bothered by it.  why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem concerned about it since you can't really answer it and the best you can do is defer to an unreasonable expectation.  I'm asking what _*you think about it*_.  Why do you think he lied to the FBI?
Click to expand...

I am?  LOL, I see you repeating the same question six times almost in a row.  WTF is wrong with you?  you want to know go ask him.  LOL times two.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, there isn't even proof that anyone let alone the Russians hacked the DNC, second of all there is no evidence that Trump had anything to do with it.You people are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is proof the Russians hacked the DNC...we have testimony now from Papadopolous' pleas bargain showing he was in contact with a "professor" who had the hacked e-mails.  That was before the hack was even announced.
Click to expand...

when did the FBI or DOJ look at the DNC server then?  this should be precious.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> I have no idea any man's intentions and I do not speculate.



You seem to have no problem speculating over Hillary Clinton's intentions...so what, does that not cut both ways?  Or are you just a partisan troll?  Or have you been given marching orders from the Kremlin to try and conflate as much as possible while playing dumb?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Londan Werewolf said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News Update!
> 
> Trump Just Met With Sessions About Appointing Special Prosecutor In Uranium-One Deal And Fusion GPS Dossier
> 
> 
> Podesta Brothers have Lawyered Up
> 
> 
> Will put a link up when available.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight agencies that signed off on the deal does not make it a crime, Steve.  I know you are shook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hillary signed off as sos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what.  There is nothing criminal there, whereas with Manafort, Gates et al the door into Trumpian criminality have now opened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Factually you have no idea if there was anything illegal about that deal, that's why we need an investigation
Click to expand...

Factually we have evidence to proceed certainly along that line.  But I am impressed.  You are coming around.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got that link yet loser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What link?  This one?
Click to expand...



That link certainly doesn't prove the Russians hacked the DNC , idiot.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
Push comes to shove, will Manafort fall on his blade for Trump?
`


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know why this guy lied, Good Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't think that's an appropriate question?  Why would this guy lie to the FBI?  What would be the reason?
Click to expand...

why, why , why, LOL, go ask the fk and get your answer already.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

JakeStarkey said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News Update!
> 
> Trump Just Met With Sessions About Appointing Special Prosecutor In Uranium-One Deal And Fusion GPS Dossier
> 
> 
> Podesta Brothers have Lawyered Up
> 
> 
> Will put a link up when available.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight agencies that signed off on the deal does not make it a crime, Steve.  I know you are shook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hillary signed off as sos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what.  There is nothing criminal there, whereas with Manafort, Gates et al the door into Trumpian criminality have now opened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Factually you have no idea if there was anything illegal about that deal, that's why we need an investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Factually we have evidence to proceed certainly along that line.  But I am impressed.  You are coming around.
Click to expand...


I have NO idea what you are talking about, but the again I suspect you don't either.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she signed off on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, only the 9-member panel could sign off on it.
Click to expand...

well you're incorrect.  She brought it in it's in wikipedia, look it up under Uranium One.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> I am?  LOL, I see you repeating the same question six times almost in a row.  WTF is wrong with you?  you want to know go ask him.  LOL times two.



You didn't respond.  You just tried to set an unreasonable expectation (that I can simply just call Papadopolous and find out why he lied to the FBI) in order to avoid saying what we all know you'll say; the guy lied to the FBI to cover his tracks with Russia and thought he could get away with it...probably because his boss would bail him out.  Doesn't look like that's gonna happen now.  First rat to leave the sinking ship.  He's gonna roll on everyone else, and they're gonna roll on each other, and eventually Trump will face an indictment.


----------



## JakeStarkey

wikipedia never counts as the official word.


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, there isn't even proof that anyone let alone the Russians hacked the DNC, second of all there is no evidence that Trump had anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNC: 'The Russians hacked our Server.'
> FBI: 'Please allow us to analyze your servers.'
> DNC: 'No...take our word for it.' (BTW, if you like your plan you can keep it..)
> 
> MEANWHILE it is exposed that the former DNC Chairwoman was running her own Pakistani Spy / Extortion ring during which time she gave the Pakistani spies full access to Classified House Files on Foreign Affairs and Foreign Intel AND GAVE THEM ACCESS TO DNC E-MAILS, USERNAMES AND PASSWORDS...TO THE ACCOUNTS THEY SAID WERE HACKED BY THE RUSSIANS.
> 
> What a coincidence...and we are to believe the Russians, not DWS' Pakistani spies, hacked and leaked all of their dirty little secrets .. because they say so.
Click to expand...

maybe they can get their own judge and jury as well to let them off.  I mean look at comey and lynch and now Mueller.  funny shit for sure.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> when did the FBI or DOJ look at the DNC server then?  this should be precious.



Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.


----------



## jc456

JakeStarkey said:


> wikipedia never counts as the official word.


it has links, open them


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did the FBI or DOJ look at the DNC server then?  this should be precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.
Click to expand...

huh?  how doesn't it matter?  we just take the word of criminals?  Go ask all the inmates in a prison they are all innocent. ask them


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> well you're incorrect.  She brought it in it's in wikipedia, look it up under Uranium One.



Wikipedia?  No.  Here's politifact.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Londan Werewolf said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dershowitz: Mueller will pressure Manafort to squeal on Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews...
> 
> 
> 
> Dershowitz is a strong Trump backer. What does Manowitz have on Trump that he would squeal?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Factually incorrect, not to mention stupid. Dershowitz isn't a Trump supporter, in fact he opposes him on nearly every policy issue. What he IS however is a constitutional expert who knows that Trump's rights have been violated constantly during this "investigation"
Click to expand...


You use that word,” Stupid,” a lot,but it does not hold water.

Dershowitz spent weeks on cable news defending Trump.

Dershowitz: My Legal Arguments on Trump Motivated by Civil...

NYT Refuses to Publish Dershowitz's Defense of Trump

Facts matter.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> huh?  how doesn't it matter?  we just take the word of criminals?  Go ask all the inmates in a prison they are all innocent. ask them



Because the hack had already occurred and Papadopolous was promised the e-mails.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

jc456 said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she signed off on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, only the 9-member panel could sign off on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you're incorrect.  She brought it in it's in wikipedia, look it up under Uranium One.
Click to expand...


You are incorrect, the CFIUS panel had to approve that deal. Now certainly the Sec State has the most weight in that group, but Hillary did not approve of that deal herself, she couldn't have.

Having Eric Holder and the other idiot cabinet members Obama pointed backing you up isn't nearly the defense you hope it is though. But post factually please.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no he doesn't, but you keep thinking that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does have Papdopolous' testimony.  What do you think a plea deal is?
Click to expand...

so?


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea any man's intentions and I do not speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no problem speculating over Hillary Clinton's intentions...so what, does that not cut both ways?  Or are you just a partisan troll?  Or have you been given marching orders from the Kremlin to try and conflate as much as possible while playing dumb?
Click to expand...

Huh?  I don't need to speculate her intentions, I know by the deletion of 33,000 emails what her intentions were.  funny son.  thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

MaryAnne11 said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dershowitz: Mueller will pressure Manafort to squeal on Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews...
> 
> 
> 
> Dershowitz is a strong Trump backer. What does Manowitz have on Trump that he would squeal?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Factually incorrect, not to mention stupid. Dershowitz isn't a Trump supporter, in fact he opposes him on nearly every policy issue. What he IS however is a constitutional expert who knows that Trump's rights have been violated constantly during this "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You use that word,” Stupid,” a lot,but it does not hold water.
> 
> Dershowitz spent weeks on cable news defending Trump.
> 
> Dershowitz: My Legal Arguments on Trump Motivated by Civil...
> 
> NYT Refuses to Publish Dershowitz's Defense of Trump
> 
> Facts matter.
Click to expand...



Facts do matter and Dershowitz is a WELL KNOWN liberal Democrat . He just has what is rare for Democrats, a spine, and he puts the COTUS and rule of law above politics. He does NOT support Trump, he supports Trump's rights. 

I know that confuses liberals who generally believe that anyone who does not agree with them should not have any rights, but there it is.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  how doesn't it matter?  we just take the word of criminals?  Go ask all the inmates in a prison they are all innocent. ask them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the hack had already occurred and Papadopolous was promised the e-mails.
Click to expand...

what hack? you mean the one with Seth Rich?  that wasn't a hack that was an insider. geez you should do research. Ask Assange.


----------



## jc456

JakeStarkey said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News Update!
> 
> Trump Just Met With Sessions About Appointing Special Prosecutor In Uranium-One Deal And Fusion GPS Dossier
> 
> 
> Podesta Brothers have Lawyered Up
> 
> 
> Will put a link up when available.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight agencies that signed off on the deal does not make it a crime, Steve.  I know you are shook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hillary signed off as sos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what.  There is nothing criminal there, whereas with Manafort, Gates et al the door into Trumpian criminality have now opened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Factually you have no idea if there was anything illegal about that deal, that's why we need an investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Factually we have evidence to proceed certainly along that line.  But I am impressed.  You are coming around.
Click to expand...

we?  what have you got that you can proceed? you playing Mall security guard again?


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am?  LOL, I see you repeating the same question six times almost in a row.  WTF is wrong with you?  you want to know go ask him.  LOL times two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't respond.  You just tried to set an unreasonable expectation (that I can simply just call Papadopolous and find out why he lied to the FBI) in order to avoid saying what we all know you'll say; the guy lied to the FBI to cover his tracks with Russia and thought he could get away with it...probably because his boss would bail him out.  Doesn't look like that's gonna happen now.  First rat to leave the sinking ship.  He's gonna roll on everyone else, and they're gonna roll on each other, and eventually Trump will face an indictment.
Click to expand...

well asking everyone in here to read the fking man's mind is ludicrous, but what the fk do you care.  you just are a stupid libturd.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did the FBI or DOJ look at the DNC server then?  this should be precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.
Click to expand...

collusion isn't a crime. D'OH


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
Click to expand...

Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did the FBI or DOJ look at the DNC server then?  this should be precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.
Click to expand...



I will ask you again to prove that Russia hacked the DNC .


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
Click to expand...

Who has he pardoned? WTF are you talking about? No one has been pardoned except Joe Arpaio and he deserved it and wasn't in his admin. Stop making up crap ya loon!


----------



## easyt65

The Derp said:


> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it



Based on WHAT? Obviously not evidence. For a year snowflakes and Dems have been screaming 'Trump Collusion' and they STILL have zero evidence.

There IS evidence, however, that Hillary, Obama, and the DNC paid over $9 million to a Russia-linked firm to acquire a false report filled with Russia-generated propaganda-filled report from a foreign agent and illegally used it in an election.

THAT IS 'COLLUSION' AND A VIOLATION OF THE LAW FOR USING FOREIGN AGENT-PROVIDED INFORMATION IN AN ELECTION.

Add that to the evidence of Obama and his criminal administration illegally leaking Protected Personal Classified information, illegally leaking information to the press, illegally unmasking Americans, hiding Russian crimes in 2009, being told the Russians were 'trying to interfere' yet not doing a damn thing about it, etc....


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did the FBI or DOJ look at the DNC server then?  this should be precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> collusion isn't a crime. D'OH
Click to expand...


I knew this would happen.  I said even if we caught the Trumpster red handed suddenly the shift would go to denying collusion occurred to saying it's no big deal.  You guys are so pathetic.  

You are a lying piece of shit.  

Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime

What are they paying you?


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has he pardoned? WTF are you talking about? No one has been pardoned except Joe Arpaio and he deserved it and wasn't in his admin. Stop making up crap ya loon!
Click to expand...


So you object to us forecasting what Trumps going to try?  Fuck you.   Go eat your 2 month old nothing burger. Turns out it's packed full of stuff.


----------



## jc456

Londan Werewolf said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she signed off on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, only the 9-member panel could sign off on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you're incorrect.  She brought it in it's in wikipedia, look it up under Uranium One.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are incorrect, the CFIUS panel had to approve that deal. Now certainly the Sec State has the most weight in that group, but Hillary did not approve of that deal herself, she couldn't have.
> 
> Having Eric Holder and the other idiot cabinet members Obama pointed backing you up isn't nearly the defense you hope it is though. But post factually please.
Click to expand...

well I found this:

Uranium One - Wikipedia

"ARMZ took complete control of Uranium One in January 2013[2] in a transaction which was reviewed by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States.[7] In December 2013 an internal reorganization of Rosatom extinguished the interest of ARMZ making Uranium One a direct subsidiary of Rosatom.[3]"

Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States - Wikipedia

In 1975, President Ford created the Committee by Executive Order11858.[7][8] It was composed of the Secretary of the Treasury as the chairman, Secretary of State, Secretary of Defense, Secretary of Commerce, the Assistant to the President for Economic Affairs, and the Executive Director of the Council on International Economic Policy. The Executive Order also stipulated that the Committee would have "primary continuing responsibility within the Executive Branch for monitoring the impact of foreign investment in the United States, both direct and portfolio, and for coordinating the implementation of United States policy on such investment." In particular, CFIUS was directed to:[9]"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*MAGA - Morons Are Getting Arrested*


----------



## JakeStarkey

jc and the rest are running around trying to cover for their breakthrough.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you're incorrect.  She brought it in it's in wikipedia, look it up under Uranium One.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia?  No.  Here's politifact.
Click to expand...

and?


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has he pardoned? WTF are you talking about? No one has been pardoned except Joe Arpaio and he deserved it and wasn't in his admin. Stop making up crap ya loon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you object to us forecasting what Trumps going to try?  Fuck you.   Go eat your 2 month old nothing burger. Turns out it's packed full of stuff.
Click to expand...

No I object to your constant lying.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> jc and the rest are running around trying to cover for their breakthrough.


They keep flitting back to Trump just like gnats to a dog's wiener ....


----------



## miketx

No worries, tax fraud ain't nuffin. ~ Democrat Racist Al Sharpton


----------



## DarkFury

Londan Werewolf said:


> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?


*He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*


----------



## Geaux4it

Reasonable said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The charges are for activity through 2016. *There is no mention of Trump or the campaign *in the 31 page indictement.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup Theres  an indictment ready for Flynn too.
> You trump whores really don’t understand how bad these indictments makes Trump look  do you..
> 9 months in and charges against the United States of America already.
Click to expand...


I could care less

-Geaux


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has he pardoned? WTF are you talking about? No one has been pardoned except Joe Arpaio and he deserved it and wasn't in his admin. Stop making up crap ya loon!
Click to expand...


Here's how Trump could pardon Paul Manafort after Mueller indictment

We don't need Manafort we have Papadoupolus.  LOL  George.  And not the one on GMA.


----------



## sealybobo

Geaux4it said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Do you think this was a special prosecutor for Manafort because its not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup Theres  an indictment ready for Flynn too.
> You trump whores really don’t understand how bad these indictments makes Trump look  do you..
> 9 months in and charges against the United States of America already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

So you care a lot?  Clearly you do if you could care less.  So how much do you care?  A lot?   Nothing burger?  Benghazi bitches.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did the FBI or DOJ look at the DNC server then?  this should be precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> collusion isn't a crime. D'OH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew this would happen.  I said even if we caught the Trumpster red handed suddenly the shift would go to denying collusion occurred to saying it's no big deal.  You guys are so pathetic.
> 
> You are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> What are they paying you?
Click to expand...


collusion isn't a crime, not in the way it's being used here.

Example, if Trump and Putin had made a TV commerical together, wheere they made fun of Hillary . Not a crime.

Now if Trump had paid Putin, or given him some financial consideration or promised some form of payment, that's a violation of federal campaign laws because you can NOT pay a foreigner for campaign work, but that is not collusion. Collusion in this context absolutely is not against the law.


----------



## OldLady

Why Paul Manafort was charged with "conspiracy against the United States"

This is time #3 putting this up.  I tried to quote the relevant paras and it won't go.  Maybe this will work.

Sounds like the conspiracy was directly related to the money laundering.  It happened years before the Trump campaign.  I don't see it implicating Trump in any way, unless Mueller's got a lot more stuff to come.


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
Click to expand...

The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.

The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!

PAPER: Evidence Suggests Mueller Team Violated Manafort’s Constitutional Rights


----------



## Londan Werewolf

OldLady said:


> Why Paul Manafort was charged with "conspiracy against the United States"
> 
> This is time #3 putting this up.  I tried to quote the relevant paras and it won't go.  Maybe this will work.
> 
> Sounds like the conspiracy was directly related to the money laundering.  It happened years before the Trump campaign.  I don't see it implicating Trump in any way, unless Mueller's got a lot more stuff to come.



Yes, in fact Manifort was working for the Podesta Group at the time, not Trump, and at this time it isn't even clear that they were involved in his wrong doing.


----------



## Geaux4it

sealybobo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were ties to Russia, Manafort and Trump, it would of been in the charges
> 
> So we can dismiss that part of the witch hunt
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not over yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're right. The Demorats will continue to look foolish where there is 'no there, there' relative to Russian collusion. But now they'll shift focus to Flynn lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup Theres  an indictment ready for Flynn too.
> You trump whores really don’t understand how bad these indictments makes Trump look  do you..
> 9 months in and charges against the United States of America already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you care a lot?  Clearly you do if you could care less.  So how much do you care?  A lot?   Nothing burger?  Benghazi bitches.
Click to expand...


Right... This is a nothing burger

Mr Trump is making America Great again and fires those who are unworthy

Mueller should resign, if not, should be fired

-Geaux


----------



## OldLady

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
Click to expand...

If Trump pardons them all, it is just another example of his complete and utter disrespect for American law and fair play.


----------



## DarkFury

*We got Hillary with 135 million!
Liberals got unpaid taxes!
No worries.*


----------



## Londan Werewolf

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
Click to expand...



^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.


----------



## DarkFury

OldLady said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump pardons them all, it is just another example of his complete and utter disrespect for American law and fair play.
Click to expand...

And shit stain pardoned how many drug dealers?


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> I merely pointed out that innocent people DO lie to the FBI and in fact in that very same post I said "that doesn't mean this guy is innocent"



Why would you say people lie to the FBI all the time if it has nothing to do with this?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

OldLady said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, It Has nothing to do with Trump and Russian Collusion. This stems from 2013, well before Trump ran for president.
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Paul Manafort and Business Associate Rick Gates Charged in Mueller Witch Hunt – Told to Surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump pardons them all, it is just another example of his complete and utter disrespect for American law and fair play.
Click to expand...


Actually American law is exactly what allows him the authority to pardon them. I don't think he will , but the law allows him to.

Fair play? That's subjective, for example, do you think it was fair of Obama to let Bradley Manning out of jail?


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has he pardoned? WTF are you talking about? No one has been pardoned except Joe Arpaio and he deserved it and wasn't in his admin. Stop making up crap ya loon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's how Trump could pardon Paul Manafort after Mueller indictment
> 
> We don't need Manafort we have Papadoupolus.  LOL  George.  And not the one on GMA.
Click to expand...

Typical loons. Raging over crap that hasn't happened. You are insane!


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> you want to know go ask him.



I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.


----------



## DarkFury

Londan Werewolf said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.
Click to expand...

*Yes, mentally ill. Him and Science Rocks are both cross dressing homosexuals.*


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely pointed out that innocent people DO lie to the FBI and in fact in that very same post I said "that doesn't mean this guy is innocent"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say people lie to the FBI all the time if it has nothing to do with this?
Click to expand...


Because you made the blanket statement that innocent people don't lie to the FBI and that is not true. If you don't want to get called out for making untrue statements, I'd suggest you stop making untrue statements.


----------



## miketx

Londan Werewolf said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump pardons them all, it is just another example of his complete and utter disrespect for American law and fair play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually American law is exactly what allows him the authority to pardon them. I don't think he will , but the law allows him to.
> 
> Fair play? That's subjective, for example, do you think it was fair of Obama to let Bradley Manning out of jail?
Click to expand...

Take it from me, they approve everything jughead has done, and refuse to accept any facts about anything.


----------



## Geaux4it

Londan Werewolf said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.
Click to expand...

Take it easy on Jakey. He tends to 'trigger' easily then gets a vacation, if you know what I mean

-Geaux


----------



## Londan Werewolf

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to know go ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
Click to expand...



No wrong. The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law, collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.


----------



## sealybobo

Londan Werewolf said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did the FBI or DOJ look at the DNC server then?  this should be precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> collusion isn't a crime. D'OH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew this would happen.  I said even if we caught the Trumpster red handed suddenly the shift would go to denying collusion occurred to saying it's no big deal.  You guys are so pathetic.
> 
> You are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> What are they paying you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime, not in the way it's being used here.
> 
> Example, if Trump and Putin had made a TV commerical together, wheere they made fun of Hillary . Not a crime.
> 
> Now if Trump had paid Putin, or given him some financial consideration or promised some form of payment, that's a violation of federal campaign laws because you can NOT pay a foreigner for campaign work, but that is not collusion. Collusion in this context absolutely is not against the law.
Click to expand...


You guys didn't explain it this way a month ago.  A month ago there was no collusion.  Nothing burger remember.  You didn't explain that there was collusion but it was the OK kind.  

"It seems to me that what has been meant by collusion since this controversy began has been some agreement or understanding that the Russians would in some way assist Trump’s electoral prospects and would be rewarded in some way by Trump as president acting favorably toward Russia," Lowenstein said. "That would very likely be illegal and surely would be highly improper."

Stanford University law professor Nathaniel Persily cited the Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act of 2002. A 2011 U.S. District Court ruling based on that law found that foreign nationals could not make expenditures "to expressly advocate the election or defeat of a political candidate."

"A foreign national spending money to influence a federal election can be a crime," Persily said. "And if a U.S. citizen coordinates, conspires or assists in that spending, then it could be a crime."

How much did Russia spend on Facebook ads alone making up fake anti Hillary stories?

Russia's RT reveals Twitter's pitch to sell millions of dollars in 2016 election ads


----------



## Natural Citizen

Income Tax is theft.

That is all.


----------



## miketx

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to know go ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
Click to expand...

The loons keep getting loonier. You wan't someone that has nothing to do with this cluster f*ck to tell you why someone involved in it did something. How much more INSANE can you get?


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> That link certainly doesn't prove the Russians hacked the DNC , idiot.



Then who did, and why did the Russian "professor" tell Papadopolous that he had thousands of hacked e-mails?


----------



## JoeMoma

BULLDOG said:


> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying they've been planning this since 2013 or earlier?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> who was he working for at the time? you're now trying to link trump and podesta.
> 
> damn funny shit mang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
Click to expand...

The president has the constitutional power to pardon for any reason he sees fit, thus, it is not obstruction.


----------



## The Derp

miketx said:


> The loons keep getting loonier. You wan't someone that has nothing to do with this cluster f*ck to tell you why someone involved in it did something. How much more INSANE can you get?



Y'all have no problems when it comes to determining Hillary Clinton's intentions...does that not cut both ways?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

sealybobo said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did the FBI or DOJ look at the DNC server then?  this should be precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> collusion isn't a crime. D'OH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew this would happen.  I said even if we caught the Trumpster red handed suddenly the shift would go to denying collusion occurred to saying it's no big deal.  You guys are so pathetic.
> 
> You are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> What are they paying you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime, not in the way it's being used here.
> 
> Example, if Trump and Putin had made a TV commerical together, wheere they made fun of Hillary . Not a crime.
> 
> Now if Trump had paid Putin, or given him some financial consideration or promised some form of payment, that's a violation of federal campaign laws because you can NOT pay a foreigner for campaign work, but that is not collusion. Collusion in this context absolutely is not against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys didn't explain it this way a month ago.  A month ago there was no collusion.  Nothing burger remember.  You didn't explain that there was collusion but it was the OK kind.
> 
> "It seems to me that what has been meant by collusion since this controversy began has been some agreement or understanding that the Russians would in some way assist Trump’s electoral prospects and would be rewarded in some way by Trump as president acting favorably toward Russia," Lowenstein said. "That would very likely be illegal and surely would be highly improper."
> 
> Stanford University law professor Nathaniel Persily cited the Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act of 2002. A 2011 U.S. District Court ruling based on that law found that foreign nationals could not make expenditures "to expressly advocate the election or defeat of a political candidate."
> 
> "A foreign national spending money to influence a federal election can be a crime," Persily said. "And if a U.S. citizen coordinates, conspires or assists in that spending, then it could be a crime."
> 
> How much did Russia spend on Facebook ads alone making up fake anti Hillary stories?
> 
> Russia's RT reveals Twitter's pitch to sell millions of dollars in 2016 election ads
Click to expand...


I wasn't here a month ago, but those of us who speak English as our first language know that saying "collusion isn't a crime" doesn't mean "there was collusion"

The fact is collusion isn't a crime AND you have no evidence that it took place anyway.


----------



## sealybobo

Londan Werewolf said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to know go ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No wrong. The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law, collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.
Click to expand...

You are repeating a lie Fox News said.  What you are saying is mostly false.  

Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime

Stop repeating Fox News lies.  Rush lies.  Breitbart lies.  You are just liars and you are traitors and colluders.  Trump is the biggest criminal.  Drain the swamp my fucking ass.


----------



## sealybobo

Londan Werewolf said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.
> 
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime. D'OH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew this would happen.  I said even if we caught the Trumpster red handed suddenly the shift would go to denying collusion occurred to saying it's no big deal.  You guys are so pathetic.
> 
> You are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> What are they paying you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime, not in the way it's being used here.
> 
> Example, if Trump and Putin had made a TV commerical together, wheere they made fun of Hillary . Not a crime.
> 
> Now if Trump had paid Putin, or given him some financial consideration or promised some form of payment, that's a violation of federal campaign laws because you can NOT pay a foreigner for campaign work, but that is not collusion. Collusion in this context absolutely is not against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys didn't explain it this way a month ago.  A month ago there was no collusion.  Nothing burger remember.  You didn't explain that there was collusion but it was the OK kind.
> 
> "It seems to me that what has been meant by collusion since this controversy began has been some agreement or understanding that the Russians would in some way assist Trump’s electoral prospects and would be rewarded in some way by Trump as president acting favorably toward Russia," Lowenstein said. "That would very likely be illegal and surely would be highly improper."
> 
> Stanford University law professor Nathaniel Persily cited the Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act of 2002. A 2011 U.S. District Court ruling based on that law found that foreign nationals could not make expenditures "to expressly advocate the election or defeat of a political candidate."
> 
> "A foreign national spending money to influence a federal election can be a crime," Persily said. "And if a U.S. citizen coordinates, conspires or assists in that spending, then it could be a crime."
> 
> How much did Russia spend on Facebook ads alone making up fake anti Hillary stories?
> 
> Russia's RT reveals Twitter's pitch to sell millions of dollars in 2016 election ads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't here a month ago, but those of us who speak English as our first language know that saying "collusion isn't a crime" doesn't mean "there was collusion"
> 
> The fact is collusion isn't a crime AND you have no evidence that it took place anyway.
Click to expand...


But if we do have evidence, it's not a crime, right?  Because a month ago we didn't have evidence YOU THOUGHT but no we do, now  you're moving the goal post.  

And yes, it can be a crime.  What you are saying is mostly false.  

You've only been here a month but you're just as stupid as all the rwnj's who've been here for years.  

Welcome by the way.


----------



## sealybobo

Londan Werewolf said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to know go ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No wrong. The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law, collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.
Click to expand...

Stop being Eric Bolling's parot

Legal scholars told us the word "collusion" is vague and may not be specifically used in legal language. But conduct that may be described as collusion could potentially be subject to multiple federal laws, including statutes on foreign contributions to elections and fraud.

We rate Bolling’s statement Mostly False.

Share The Facts

Eric Bolling
Fox News host








"Collusion is not illegal."
on 'Fox News Specialists' – Tuesday, July 11, 2017

SHARE

READ MORE


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loons keep getting loonier. You wan't someone that has nothing to do with this cluster f*ck to tell you why someone involved in it did something. How much more INSANE can you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have no problems when it comes to determining Hillary Clinton's intentions...does that not cut both ways?
Click to expand...

we have evidence we don't need to know her intentions accept to hide her dealings.  oops.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

sealybobo said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to know go ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No wrong. The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law, collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating a lie Fox News said.  What you are saying is mostly false.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> Stop repeating Fox News lies.  Rush lies.  Breitbart lies.  You are just liars and you are traitors and colluders.  Trump is the biggest criminal.  Drain the swamp my fucking ass.
Click to expand...



You're just stupid aren't you? Our laws are codified. If "collusion" were a crime you could point out the relevant statute. It isn't (not in this context anyway) therefor you can't.

It's pretty simple to understand. Politically colluding with the Russians would be bad for any politician, but criminally it would not. Now if money or promises of favors are exchanged, then yes various laws apply, but just saying "collusion" does not point to any illegal activity.


----------



## sealybobo

The Derp said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loons keep getting loonier. You wan't someone that has nothing to do with this cluster f*ck to tell you why someone involved in it did something. How much more INSANE can you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have no problems when it comes to determining Hillary Clinton's intentions...does that not cut both ways?
Click to expand...


Bet you a month ago Republicans would have bet the farm that there would be no indictments.  NOTHING Burger is what they said.  They didn't know they just hoped.  They believed Trump even though his actions starting with his creepy dinner with Comey clearly showed he was trying to cover this up.


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> Because you made the blanket statement that innocent people don't lie to the FBI and that is not true.



1.  I never made such a statement.  So now you're lying about what I said.  Go back through my posts and you'll see that you're deliberately bullshitting about what I said so you could feel better about your own shitty argument.

2.  I'm not asking whether or not the guy is guilty (he is, he agreed to a plea deal), I'm asking _*why*_ he lied in the first place?  You guys don't have an answer for that because the reason is obvious; he was trying to cover his ass and thought he could get away with it.  




Londan Werewolf said:


> If you don't want to get called out for making untrue statements, I'd suggest you stop making untrue statements.



I never made that statement.  So you're either attributing something someone else said to me (which would make you a shithead) or you're building a straw man (which would also make you a shithead).

So you're a shithead either way.


----------



## DarkFury

Londan Werewolf said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter because Russia hacked it, then shared those documents -via Papadopolouos- with Trump.  That's collusion.
> 
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime. D'OH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew this would happen.  I said even if we caught the Trumpster red handed suddenly the shift would go to denying collusion occurred to saying it's no big deal.  You guys are so pathetic.
> 
> You are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> What are they paying you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime, not in the way it's being used here.
> 
> Example, if Trump and Putin had made a TV commerical together, wheere they made fun of Hillary . Not a crime.
> 
> Now if Trump had paid Putin, or given him some financial consideration or promised some form of payment, that's a violation of federal campaign laws because you can NOT pay a foreigner for campaign work, but that is not collusion. Collusion in this context absolutely is not against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys didn't explain it this way a month ago.  A month ago there was no collusion.  Nothing burger remember.  You didn't explain that there was collusion but it was the OK kind.
> 
> "It seems to me that what has been meant by collusion since this controversy began has been some agreement or understanding that the Russians would in some way assist Trump’s electoral prospects and would be rewarded in some way by Trump as president acting favorably toward Russia," Lowenstein said. "That would very likely be illegal and surely would be highly improper."
> 
> Stanford University law professor Nathaniel Persily cited the Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act of 2002. A 2011 U.S. District Court ruling based on that law found that foreign nationals could not make expenditures "to expressly advocate the election or defeat of a political candidate."
> 
> "A foreign national spending money to influence a federal election can be a crime," Persily said. "And if a U.S. citizen coordinates, conspires or assists in that spending, then it could be a crime."
> 
> How much did Russia spend on Facebook ads alone making up fake anti Hillary stories?
> 
> Russia's RT reveals Twitter's pitch to sell millions of dollars in 2016 election ads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't here a month ago, but those of us who speak English as our first language know that saying "collusion isn't a crime" doesn't mean "there was collusion"
> 
> The fact is collusion isn't a crime AND you have no evidence that it took place anyway.
Click to expand...

*Welcome to USMB. We have some of the most uneducated ignorant pervert supporting liberals on the net!*


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to know go ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
Click to expand...

LOL dude seriously, I answered you already twice.  go ask him yourself.


----------



## sealybobo

And now of course Republicans will say Hillary did it too!!!  LOL.  Sure she did.  Sure.  Yah right.  Nothing burger.  Ben Gazi.


----------



## airplanemechanic

The "fruit from the dirty tree" doctrine with regards to the 14th amendment will ensure he walks. Can't investigate and prosecute based on lies.


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law



What law did he break that caused him to lie?




Londan Werewolf said:


> collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.



Collusion most definitely _*is*_ illegal, particularly the way in which Papadopolous acted on it, then lied about it.


----------



## sealybobo

DarkFury said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime. D'OH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this would happen.  I said even if we caught the Trumpster red handed suddenly the shift would go to denying collusion occurred to saying it's no big deal.  You guys are so pathetic.
> 
> You are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> What are they paying you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime, not in the way it's being used here.
> 
> Example, if Trump and Putin had made a TV commerical together, wheere they made fun of Hillary . Not a crime.
> 
> Now if Trump had paid Putin, or given him some financial consideration or promised some form of payment, that's a violation of federal campaign laws because you can NOT pay a foreigner for campaign work, but that is not collusion. Collusion in this context absolutely is not against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys didn't explain it this way a month ago.  A month ago there was no collusion.  Nothing burger remember.  You didn't explain that there was collusion but it was the OK kind.
> 
> "It seems to me that what has been meant by collusion since this controversy began has been some agreement or understanding that the Russians would in some way assist Trump’s electoral prospects and would be rewarded in some way by Trump as president acting favorably toward Russia," Lowenstein said. "That would very likely be illegal and surely would be highly improper."
> 
> Stanford University law professor Nathaniel Persily cited the Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act of 2002. A 2011 U.S. District Court ruling based on that law found that foreign nationals could not make expenditures "to expressly advocate the election or defeat of a political candidate."
> 
> "A foreign national spending money to influence a federal election can be a crime," Persily said. "And if a U.S. citizen coordinates, conspires or assists in that spending, then it could be a crime."
> 
> How much did Russia spend on Facebook ads alone making up fake anti Hillary stories?
> 
> Russia's RT reveals Twitter's pitch to sell millions of dollars in 2016 election ads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't here a month ago, but those of us who speak English as our first language know that saying "collusion isn't a crime" doesn't mean "there was collusion"
> 
> The fact is collusion isn't a crime AND you have no evidence that it took place anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Welcome to USMB. We have some of the most uneducated ignorant pervert supporting liberals on the net!*
Click to expand...


And we have fucking right wing retards like Darkfurybeaver


----------



## Geaux4it

sealybobo said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loons keep getting loonier. You wan't someone that has nothing to do with this cluster f*ck to tell you why someone involved in it did something. How much more INSANE can you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have no problems when it comes to determining Hillary Clinton's intentions...does that not cut both ways?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bet you a month ago Republicans would have bet the farm that there would be no indictments.  NOTHING Burger is what they said.  They didn't know they just hoped.  They believed Trump even though his actions starting with his creepy dinner with Comey clearly showed he was trying to cover this up.
Click to expand...


And POTUS to date has been proved correct on multiple issues. This one is no different. He said he has no knowledge of collusion by his team and certainly not by himself

-Geaux


----------



## The Derp

miketx said:


> You wan't someone that has nothing to do with this cluster f*ck to tell you why someone involved in it did something. How much more INSANE can you get?



You're here defending this clusterfuck, pal.  So if you're going to defend it, then you're going to have to answer the tough questions.  Or you can not, and continue being a little nobody.


----------



## jc456

Londan Werewolf said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to know go ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No wrong. The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law, collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating a lie Fox News said.  What you are saying is mostly false.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> Stop repeating Fox News lies.  Rush lies.  Breitbart lies.  You are just liars and you are traitors and colluders.  Trump is the biggest criminal.  Drain the swamp my fucking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're just stupid aren't you? Our laws are codified. If "collusion" were a crime you could point out the relevant statute. It isn't (not in this context anyway) therefor you can't.
> 
> It's pretty simple to understand. Politically colluding with the Russians would be bad for any politician, but criminally it would not. Now if money or promises of favors are exchanged, then yes various laws apply, but just saying "collusion" does not point to any illegal activity.
Click to expand...

it's only a crime when money exchanges hands.  and guess where money changed hands?  Yep can you say 145 million, how about 500K for one speech. hmmmm where did that yellow cake uranium go and what did the US get from the deal?


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law did he break that caused him to lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collusion most definitely _*is*_ illegal, particularly the way in which Papadopolous acted on it, then lied about it.
Click to expand...

you just can't argue with stupid like this.


----------



## OldLady

DarkFury said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nothing burger?  What a hoot.  Can't deny you guys colluded with the russians now.  Now what you'll do is the tired old tactic of talk about Hillary and make shit up about her and Obama.  Distract, deflect, lie.
> 
> And in the end Trump will pardon these guys.  So I guess it is a nothing burger.  But don't for a second suggest Trump and his team aren't dirty.  And they must go.  DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump pardons them all, it is just another example of his complete and utter disrespect for American law and fair play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And shit stain pardoned how many drug dealers?
Click to expand...

They had served time


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> we have evidence we don't need to know her intentions accept to hide her dealings.  oops.



You have no evidence.  That's the point.  You saying you do is an attempt to draw heat off Trump and the Conservatives, of which there is now a willing informant (Papdopolous) who is corroborating all the worst shit we've been alleging.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wan't someone that has nothing to do with this cluster f*ck to tell you why someone involved in it did something. How much more INSANE can you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're here defending this clusterfuck, pal.  So if you're going to defend it, then you're going to have to answer the tough questions.  Or you can not, and continue being a little nobody.
Click to expand...

huh?  dude, seriously?  Laugh out fking loud


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have evidence we don't need to know her intentions accept to hide her dealings.  oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.  That's the point.  You saying you do is an attempt to draw heat off Trump and the Conservatives, of which there is now a willing informant (Papdopolous) who is corroborating all the worst shit we've been alleging.
Click to expand...

were 33,000 emails deleted by hitlery?  yes of course,  that's called evidence. obstruction of an investigation.  you should look it up.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> you just can't argue with stupid like this.



Did you have to put that through a Russian translator, or was it something you managed to pound out in broken English on your keyboard?


----------



## OldLady

JoeMoma said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you say Boo Boo. Sorry if I don't bother trying to keep up with your silly attempts to mischaracterize what's happening. Right wing logic is just so strained.
> 
> 
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president has the constitutional power to pardon for any reason he sees fit, thus, it is not obstruction.
Click to expand...

No, but firing Comey was.  He's gonna get his hiny singed for that one.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

sealybobo said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime. D'OH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this would happen.  I said even if we caught the Trumpster red handed suddenly the shift would go to denying collusion occurred to saying it's no big deal.  You guys are so pathetic.
> 
> You are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> What are they paying you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime, not in the way it's being used here.
> 
> Example, if Trump and Putin had made a TV commerical together, wheere they made fun of Hillary . Not a crime.
> 
> Now if Trump had paid Putin, or given him some financial consideration or promised some form of payment, that's a violation of federal campaign laws because you can NOT pay a foreigner for campaign work, but that is not collusion. Collusion in this context absolutely is not against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys didn't explain it this way a month ago.  A month ago there was no collusion.  Nothing burger remember.  You didn't explain that there was collusion but it was the OK kind.
> 
> "It seems to me that what has been meant by collusion since this controversy began has been some agreement or understanding that the Russians would in some way assist Trump’s electoral prospects and would be rewarded in some way by Trump as president acting favorably toward Russia," Lowenstein said. "That would very likely be illegal and surely would be highly improper."
> 
> Stanford University law professor Nathaniel Persily cited the Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act of 2002. A 2011 U.S. District Court ruling based on that law found that foreign nationals could not make expenditures "to expressly advocate the election or defeat of a political candidate."
> 
> "A foreign national spending money to influence a federal election can be a crime," Persily said. "And if a U.S. citizen coordinates, conspires or assists in that spending, then it could be a crime."
> 
> How much did Russia spend on Facebook ads alone making up fake anti Hillary stories?
> 
> Russia's RT reveals Twitter's pitch to sell millions of dollars in 2016 election ads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't here a month ago, but those of us who speak English as our first language know that saying "collusion isn't a crime" doesn't mean "there was collusion"
> 
> The fact is collusion isn't a crime AND you have no evidence that it took place anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if we do have evidence, it's not a crime, right?  Because a month ago we didn't have evidence YOU THOUGHT but no we do, now  you're moving the goal post.
> 
> And yes, it can be a crime.  What you are saying is mostly false.
> 
> You've only been here a month but you're just as stupid as all the rwnj's who've been here for years.
> 
> Welcome by the way.
Click to expand...



Being called stupid by the likes of you isn't exactly a crushing blow.

Here's an actual statute

_*18 U.S. Code § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments*
_

_US Code_
_Notes_
_prev | next
Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.


This section shall not abridge the right of a citizen to apply, himself or his agent, to any foreign government or the agents thereof for redress of any injury which he may have sustained from such government or any of its agents or subjects._


Now, as you can PLAINLY see the statute only applies in situations where a US citizen is corresponding with a foreign government to influence the US government , or it's decisions. "making Hillary look like an idiot" doesn't qualify.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> huh?  dude, seriously?  Laugh out fking loud



Papdopolous has already rolled.

Think Manafort is going to fall on his sword for Trump?  What in the world makes you think that?


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to know go ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No wrong. The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law, collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating a lie Fox News said.  What you are saying is mostly false.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> Stop repeating Fox News lies.  Rush lies.  Breitbart lies.  You are just liars and you are traitors and colluders.  Trump is the biggest criminal.  Drain the swamp my fucking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're just stupid aren't you? Our laws are codified. If "collusion" were a crime you could point out the relevant statute. It isn't (not in this context anyway) therefor you can't.
> 
> It's pretty simple to understand. Politically colluding with the Russians would be bad for any politician, but criminally it would not. Now if money or promises of favors are exchanged, then yes various laws apply, but just saying "collusion" does not point to any illegal activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's only a crime when money exchanges hands.  and guess where money changed hands?  Yep can you say 145 million, how about 500K for one speech. hmmmm where did that yellow cake uranium go and what did the US get from the deal?
Click to expand...


Oh now we're talking about Hillary now?  Is she indicted?  After 40 years you have nothing on the Clinton's.  Took less than a year and we have something much bigger than Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## DarkFury

OldLady said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> If trump pardons any of these criminals or the others soon indicted his presidency is over. Kaput.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump pardons them all, it is just another example of his complete and utter disrespect for American law and fair play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And shit stain pardoned how many drug dealers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had served time
Click to expand...

And Clinton buddy Mark Rich?


----------



## sealybobo

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  dude, seriously?  Laugh out fking loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papdopolous has already rolled.
> 
> Think Manafort is going to fall on his sword for Trump?  What in the world makes you think that?
Click to expand...

Because Trump will pardon him


----------



## Londan Werewolf

OldLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president has the constitutional power to pardon for any reason he sees fit, thus, it is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but firing Comey was.  He's gonna get his hiny singed for that one.
Click to expand...


Yep Comey was a moron who deserved to be fired right up until Trump fired him LOL


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

sealybobo said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to know go ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No wrong. The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law, collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being Eric Bolling's parot
> 
> Legal scholars told us the word "collusion" is vague and may not be specifically used in legal language. But conduct that may be described as collusion could potentially be subject to multiple federal laws, including statutes on foreign contributions to elections and fraud.
> 
> We rate Bolling’s statement Mostly False.
> 
> Share The Facts
> 
> Eric Bolling
> Fox News host
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Collusion is not illegal."
> on 'Fox News Specialists' – Tuesday, July 11, 2017
> 
> SHARE
> 
> READ MORE
Click to expand...

Politifact is left leaning. Therefore your post is irrelevant.


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> were 33,000 emails deleted by hitlery?  yes of course,  that's called evidence. obstruction of an investigation.  you should look it up.



What investigation did it obstruct?


----------



## Geaux4it

OldLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president has the constitutional power to pardon for any reason he sees fit, thus, it is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but firing Comey was.  He's gonna get his hiny singed for that one.
Click to expand...


Comey overstepped his role associated with his position. Appropriate that he was fired

-Geaux


----------



## The Derp

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Politifact is left leaning. Therefore your post is irrelevant.



^^^^^Gaslighting^^^^^


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Manafort and Gates plead not guilty*

Paul Manafort and Rick Gates pleaded not guilty to all charges against them during a hearing at a federal courthouse in Washington on Monday. Manafort appeared in person, with his lawyer saying he "definitely disagrees with the strength of the indictment" against him. Gates did not appear. His court-appointed lawyer said he was invoking the 5th Amendment, and planned to hire private counsel.

Government lawyers sought bail bond of $10 million for Manafort and $5 million for Gates, with an official from pre-trial services specifically requesting "high-intensity supervision" for Manafort as he is considered a flight risk. Both defense lawyers said their clients had turned over their passports.

*What's next:* The court is currently in recess. After a decision on bail, the next hearing will be on November 2nd at 2pm.

Manafort and Gates plead not guilty


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!


George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected


----------



## sealybobo

DarkFury said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this, "We got him now" number 15,864?
> 
> 
> 
> Well we may just have to wait and beat him in 2020 if he's going to pardon everyone in his administration who is a criminal and hopefully Republicans go down with Trump just like they rode his coat tails to victory last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump pardons them all, it is just another example of his complete and utter disrespect for American law and fair play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And shit stain pardoned how many drug dealers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had served time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Clinton buddy Mark Rich?
Click to expand...

Don't tell me you're going to drain the swamp and then be even more corrupt than the previous administration.


----------



## Geaux4it

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> were 33,000 emails deleted by hitlery?  yes of course,  that's called evidence. obstruction of an investigation.  you should look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What investigation did it obstruct?
Click to expand...


Did you mean to say 'matter'?

-Geaux


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> were 33,000 emails deleted by hitlery?  yes of course,  that's called evidence. obstruction of an investigation.  you should look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What investigation did it obstruct?
Click to expand...

well now two, Benghazi and now Uranium One.  hmmmmmm


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  dude, seriously?  Laugh out fking loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papdopolous has already rolled.
> 
> Think Manafort is going to fall on his sword for Trump?  What in the world makes you think that?
Click to expand...




*Here’s how ex-Trump advisor George Papadopoulos could take down Jeff Sessions*
George Papadopoulos, a foreign policy advisor, accepted an Oct. 5 plea agreement announced Monday — the same day indictments against Paul Manafort and Rick Gates were unsealed.


----------



## DarkFury

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.  And if you cannot say why this guy lied to the FBI, then the only reasonable answer is that he did so to hide his collusion because he thought he would get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wrong. The probably reason he lied is because he broke the law, collusion isn't illegal, therefor he had no reason to lie about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating a lie Fox News said.  What you are saying is mostly false.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> Stop repeating Fox News lies.  Rush lies.  Breitbart lies.  You are just liars and you are traitors and colluders.  Trump is the biggest criminal.  Drain the swamp my fucking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're just stupid aren't you? Our laws are codified. If "collusion" were a crime you could point out the relevant statute. It isn't (not in this context anyway) therefor you can't.
> 
> It's pretty simple to understand. Politically colluding with the Russians would be bad for any politician, but criminally it would not. Now if money or promises of favors are exchanged, then yes various laws apply, but just saying "collusion" does not point to any illegal activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's only a crime when money exchanges hands.  and guess where money changed hands?  Yep can you say 145 million, how about 500K for one speech. hmmmm where did that yellow cake uranium go and what did the US get from the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now we're talking about Hillary now?  Is she indicted?  After 40 years you have nothing on the Clinton's.  Took less than a year and we have something much bigger than Monica Lewinsky.
Click to expand...

*Ya got a fuckin tax cheat! Good for you idiot!*


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> LOL dude seriously, I answered you already twice.  go ask him yourself.



Why don't you want to answer?  You seem to have no problem when it comes to saying what Obama or Clinton's intents were.  So now, all of a sudden, your insight doesn't work?  What gives?


----------



## jc456

MarkDuffy said:


> *Manafort and Gates plead not guilty*
> 
> Paul Manafort and Rick Gates pleaded not guilty to all charges against them during a hearing at a federal courthouse in Washington on Monday. Manafort appeared in person, with his lawyer saying he "definitely disagrees with the strength of the indictment" against him. Gates did not appear. His court-appointed lawyer said he was invoking the 5th Amendment, and planned to hire private counsel.
> 
> Government lawyers sought bail bond of $10 million for Manafort and $5 million for Gates, with an official from pre-trial services specifically requesting "high-intensity supervision" for Manafort as he is considered a flight risk. Both defense lawyers said their clients had turned over their passports.
> 
> *What's next:* The court is currently in recess. After a decision on bail, the next hearing will be on November 2nd at 2pm.
> 
> Manafort and Gates plead not guilty


WTF, what happened to the plea deal you all said was coming?


----------



## sealybobo

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected


Where did you get this fake news?  _*The Gateway Pundit*_ is a right-wing far-right,  alt-right and pro-Trump website founded by Jim Hoft after the United States presidential election in 2004.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL dude seriously, I answered you already twice.  go ask him yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you want to answer?  You seem to have no problem when it comes to saying what Obama or Clinton's intents were.  So now, all of a sudden, your insight doesn't work?  What gives?
Click to expand...

I speak for no man that's why. Did I mention already I don't speculate anyone's intentions?    I say said that to you right?  you answered me on that right?  so you got your answer, right?  again, ask the man who lied if you wish to know.  111.222.3334


----------



## The Derp

sealybobo said:


> Because Trump will pardon him



Then all that does is prove Trump is guilty.  It's like Nixon, but way dumber.


----------



## easyt65

'JUDGE AN OBAMA APPOINTEE, CLINTON DONOR...'

Drudge is reporting that not only is the Judge in the case an Obama appointee .... she is also a Hillary donor.

Mueller - Special Counsel
-- Hid Russian crimes in 2009-2010, facilitating Russian purchase of US uranium
-- Mentor of Comey, who leaked information, wrote Hillary's exoneration before interviews had been done / before the Investigation was over

Mueller's Team
- Consists of Huge DNC / Hillary Donors
- Consists of Hillary Foundation Lawyer who was there when Russians gave millions before the Committee Hillary sat on voted to approve the sale of US Uranium to the Russians

Now we have a Judge who is an Obama appointee AND a Hillary donor...

How much more can Democrats stack the deck in this witch hunt?


----------



## MarkDuffy




----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> I speak for no man that's why



But you have had, in the past, no problem speaking for Clinton or Obama.  So now that it's a Conservative on the hot seat, suddenly you clam up.  

That's suspicious.


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak for no man that's why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have had, in the past, no problem speaking for Clinton or Obama.  So now that it's a Conservative on the hot seat, suddenly you clam up.
> 
> That's suspicious.
Click to expand...

link


----------



## sealybobo

MarkDuffy said:


> *Manafort and Gates plead not guilty*
> 
> Paul Manafort and Rick Gates pleaded not guilty to all charges against them during a hearing at a federal courthouse in Washington on Monday. Manafort appeared in person, with his lawyer saying he "definitely disagrees with the strength of the indictment" against him. Gates did not appear. His court-appointed lawyer said he was invoking the 5th Amendment, and planned to hire private counsel.
> 
> Government lawyers sought bail bond of $10 million for Manafort and $5 million for Gates, with an official from pre-trial services specifically requesting "high-intensity supervision" for Manafort as he is considered a flight risk. Both defense lawyers said their clients had turned over their passports.
> 
> *What's next:* The court is currently in recess. After a decision on bail, the next hearing will be on November 2nd at 2pm.
> 
> Manafort and Gates plead not guilty



Manafort's lawyer said his client "definitely disagrees with the strength of the indictment" against him.".  No shit he does.  Does anyone ever think the charges against them are just right to too light?


----------



## Geaux4it

easyt65 said:


> 'JUDGE AN OBAMA APPOINTEE, CLINTON DONOR...'
> 
> Drudge is reporting that not only is the Judge in the case an Obama appointee .... she is also a Hillary donor.
> 
> Mueller - Special Counsel
> -- Hid Russian crimes in 2009-2010, facilitating Russian purchase of US uranium
> -- Mentor of Comey, who leaked information, wrote Hillary's exoneration before interviews had been done / before the Investigation was over
> 
> Mueller's Team
> - Consists of Huge DNC / Hillary Donors
> - Consists of Hillary Foundation Lawyer who was there when Russians gave millions before the Committee Hillary sat on voted to approve the sale of US Uranium to the Russians
> 
> Now we have a Judge who is an Obama appointee AND a Hillary donor...
> 
> How much more can Democrats stack the deck in this witch hunt?



Just a coencidence

Move along, nothing to see here

-Geaux


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> well now two, Benghazi and now Uranium One.  hmmmmmm



So you allege that in those 33,000 e-mails there is something in there about Benghazi?  What makes you think that?


----------



## easyt65

The Derp said:


> Then all that does is prove Trump is guilty.


How do you figure?

Does that mean when Bill Clinton pardoned terrorists to help Hillary win her Senate seat that meant HE is a terrorist?

When Clinton and Obama pardoned criminals that makes them criminals?

What a stupid statement.....


----------



## DrLove

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, Manafort was being investigated long before he joined the Trump campaign.



Saying it three times won't change the fact that this is merely the beginning.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> PAPER: Evidence Suggests Mueller Team Violated Manafort’s Constitutional Rights


Frivolous and discounted.

Any judge will toss it out.


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak for no man that's why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have had, in the past, no problem speaking for Clinton or Obama.  So now that it's a Conservative on the hot seat, suddenly you clam up.
> 
> That's suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link
Click to expand...

No link necessary.  He's right.  You guys seem to know what Hillary and Obama were thinking but all of the sudden you don't have those same psychic abilities.


----------



## Geaux4it

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well now two, Benghazi and now Uranium One.  hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you allege that in those 33,000 e-mails there is something in there about Benghazi?  What makes you think that?
Click to expand...

Those are in the black berry's she smashed

-Geaux


----------



## MaryAnne11

Londan Werewolf said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dershowitz: Mueller will pressure Manafort to squeal on Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews...
> 
> 
> 
> Dershowitz is a strong Trump backer. What does Manowitz have on Trump that he would squeal?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Factually incorrect, not to mention stupid. Dershowitz isn't a Trump supporter, in fact he opposes him on nearly every policy issue. What he IS however is a constitutional expert who knows that Trump's rights have been violated constantly during this "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You use that word,” Stupid,” a lot,but it does not hold water.
> 
> Dershowitz spent weeks on cable news defending Trump.
> 
> Dershowitz: My Legal Arguments on Trump Motivated by Civil...
> 
> NYT Refuses to Publish Dershowitz's Defense of Trump
> 
> Facts matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Facts do matter and Dershowitz is a WELL KNOWN liberal Democrat . He just has what is rare for Democrats, a spine, and he puts the COTUS and rule of law above politics. He does NOT support Trump, he supports Trump's rights.
> 
> I know that confuses liberals who generally believe that anyone who does not agree with them should not have any rights, but there it is.
Click to expand...



You really are not up to date on what Dershowitz did for weeks on end, either that or,you are denying it.

I gave you links.

Judge asks 10 Million bail for Manafort,5 Million For Gates. Took their passports and house arrest.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected




 View image on Twitter 




 Follow


 southpaw @nycsouthpaw 

*Trump mentioned Mr. Papadopoulos right after Carter Page in his WaPo edit board meeting, as the story today notes. https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2016/03/21/a-transcript-of-donald-trumps-meeting-with-the-washington-post-editorial-board/?tid=a_inl-amp&utm_term=.c1e8c06d50d4 …*

 5:59 PM - Aug 14, 2017

 2 2 Replies 
 84 84 Retweets 
 143


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well now two, Benghazi and now Uranium One.  hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you allege that in those 33,000 e-mails there is something in there about Benghazi?  What makes you think that?
Click to expand...

hmmmmmm cause they were under subpoena for it?  innocent people don't bleach bit shit under subpoena.  but fk, what do you care, you're still trying to figure out why people lie.


----------



## Geaux4it

JakeStarkey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update!
> 
> PAPER: Evidence Suggests Mueller Team Violated Manafort’s Constitutional Rights
> 
> 
> 
> Frivolous and discounted.
> 
> Any judge will toss it out.
Click to expand...


Did you not read the similar cases where the rights violations impacted judgement?

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey

Londan Werewolf said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.
Click to expand...

You are the ones bleating nonsense.


----------



## DarkFury

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  dude, seriously?  Laugh out fking loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papdopolous has already rolled.
> 
> Think Manafort is going to fall on his sword for Trump?  What in the world makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here’s how ex-Trump advisor George Papadopoulos could take down Jeff Sessions*
> George Papadopoulos, a foreign policy advisor, accepted an Oct. 5 plea agreement announced Monday — the same day indictments against Paul Manafort and Rick Gates were unsealed.
Click to expand...

*Note the word COULD idiot NOT can OR will.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes, mentally ill. Him and Science Rocks are both cross dressing homosexuals.*
Click to expand...

Another demented sheep bleat.  We have the Alt Right on the ground with our knees in the back of their necks, and they are screaming.


----------



## jc456

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes, mentally ill. Him and Science Rocks are both cross dressing homosexuals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another demented sheep bleat.  We have the Alt Right on the ground with our knees in the back of their necks, and they are screaming.
Click to expand...

says the explorer.


----------



## JakeStarkey

airplanemechanic said:


> The "fruit from the dirty tree" doctrine with regards to the 14th amendment will ensure he walks. Can't investigate and prosecute based on lies.


Too bad that does not count.


----------



## jc456

JakeStarkey said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the ones bleating nonsense.
Click to expand...

funny yep 2009 funny, when was the election? 2016?  oops,  yeah cause that's nonsense.  got it.  you look foolish olive.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## The Derp

easyt65 said:


> Does that mean when Bill Clinton pardoned terrorists to help Hillary win her Senate seat that meant HE is a terrorist?



What terrorist did Clinton pardon that caused Hillary to win her NY Senate race against the vastly unqualified Lazio in 2000?




easyt65 said:


> When Clinton and Obama pardoned criminals that makes them criminals?



If what they're pardoning those criminals for implicates them as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey

jc456 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the ones bleating nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny yep 2009 funny, when was the election? 2016?  oops,  yeah cause that's nonsense.  got it.  you look foolish olive.
Click to expand...

Doesn't fly, jc.  We are talking Manafort, Gates, the FBI, et al.  You are bleating.


----------



## Baz Ares

You know what great here.

Manafort seems to live in Virgina.
Virgina Governor is a Clinton friend.
Which mean Manafort can get a Pres pardon for money laundering. Why? This is not conservative we follow the laws folks spew or is it?
But still, The State of Virgina can go back 3 years for filing returns not claiming that 18-75 Millions in income.
https://www.tax.virginia.gov/sites/default/files/taxforms/individual-income-tax/2016/760-2016.pdf


----------



## Cellblock2429

Baz Ares said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he's full of shit, or just not very smart. The Russian sanctions bill went to his desk in August, not October, and Trump signed it, making it law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Douche is doing everythang to not enforce it btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, first yall tried to lie and say he refused to sign the bill, and now you claim he is doing everything he can not to enforce it? Please list the way in which Trump has tried to not enforce sanctions against Russia.
> 
> I came here for intelligent discourse, seems to have been a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the Douche would not sign it. It did not want too. But it was veto proof.
> As for not enforcing.
> 
> The Trump administration is delaying Russia sanctions that Congress demanded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many laws get delayed and delayed and delayed , and have for years , LONG before Trump got elected President? That's DC for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. But this is the Elected Russain Douche ManBaby, Protecting Putin.
> 
> OOPS! Putin landed an Orange Douche!
Click to expand...

/—-/ how did Putin bribe you to vote for Trump? Did he send you a case of Vodka?


----------



## The Derp

Geaux4it said:


> Those are in the black berry's she smashed



How do you know that if the blackberry is destroyed?


----------



## jc456

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the ones bleating nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny yep 2009 funny, when was the election? 2016?  oops,  yeah cause that's nonsense.  got it.  you look foolish olive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't fly, jc.  We are talking Manafort, Gates, the FBI, et al.  You are bleating.
Click to expand...

who worked for  the podesta group, so not sure where you're going.


----------



## OldLady

Londan Werewolf said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president has the constitutional power to pardon for any reason he sees fit, thus, it is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but firing Comey was.  He's gonna get his hiny singed for that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep Comey was a moron who deserved to be fired right up until Trump fired him LOL
Click to expand...

Just watch.


----------



## jc456

Baz Ares said:


> You know what great here.
> 
> Manafort seems to live in Virgina.
> Virgina Governor is a Clinton friend.
> Which mean Manafort can get a Pres pardon for money laundering. Why? This is not conservative we follow the laws folks spew or is it?
> But still, The State of Virgina can go back 3 years for filing returns not claiming that 18-75 Millions in income.
> https://www.tax.virginia.gov/sites/default/files/taxforms/individual-income-tax/2016/760-2016.pdf


i'm sure that's why he has a lawyer eh?


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> hmmmmmm cause they were under subpoena for it?  innocent people don't bleach bit shit under subpoena.  but fk, what do you care, you're still trying to figure out why people lie.



Ah, so right here you are divining what Clinton's intentions were, but you suddenly lose those psychic powers when it comes to determining why Papadopolous lied?  How so?


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president has the constitutional power to pardon for any reason he sees fit, thus, it is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but firing Comey was.  He's gonna get his hiny singed for that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep Comey was a moron who deserved to be fired right up until Trump fired him LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just watch.
Click to expand...

what? what you got?  oh yeah, nothing burgers.


----------



## sealybobo

Londan Werewolf said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this would happen.  I said even if we caught the Trumpster red handed suddenly the shift would go to denying collusion occurred to saying it's no big deal.  You guys are so pathetic.
> 
> You are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Fox News host's Mostly False claim collusion isn't a crime
> 
> What are they paying you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collusion isn't a crime, not in the way it's being used here.
> 
> Example, if Trump and Putin had made a TV commerical together, wheere they made fun of Hillary . Not a crime.
> 
> Now if Trump had paid Putin, or given him some financial consideration or promised some form of payment, that's a violation of federal campaign laws because you can NOT pay a foreigner for campaign work, but that is not collusion. Collusion in this context absolutely is not against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys didn't explain it this way a month ago.  A month ago there was no collusion.  Nothing burger remember.  You didn't explain that there was collusion but it was the OK kind.
> 
> "It seems to me that what has been meant by collusion since this controversy began has been some agreement or understanding that the Russians would in some way assist Trump’s electoral prospects and would be rewarded in some way by Trump as president acting favorably toward Russia," Lowenstein said. "That would very likely be illegal and surely would be highly improper."
> 
> Stanford University law professor Nathaniel Persily cited the Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act of 2002. A 2011 U.S. District Court ruling based on that law found that foreign nationals could not make expenditures "to expressly advocate the election or defeat of a political candidate."
> 
> "A foreign national spending money to influence a federal election can be a crime," Persily said. "And if a U.S. citizen coordinates, conspires or assists in that spending, then it could be a crime."
> 
> How much did Russia spend on Facebook ads alone making up fake anti Hillary stories?
> 
> Russia's RT reveals Twitter's pitch to sell millions of dollars in 2016 election ads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't here a month ago, but those of us who speak English as our first language know that saying "collusion isn't a crime" doesn't mean "there was collusion"
> 
> The fact is collusion isn't a crime AND you have no evidence that it took place anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if we do have evidence, it's not a crime, right?  Because a month ago we didn't have evidence YOU THOUGHT but no we do, now  you're moving the goal post.
> 
> And yes, it can be a crime.  What you are saying is mostly false.
> 
> You've only been here a month but you're just as stupid as all the rwnj's who've been here for years.
> 
> Welcome by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being called stupid by the likes of you isn't exactly a crushing blow.
> 
> Here's an actual statute
> 
> _*18 U.S. Code § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments*
> _
> 
> _US Code_
> _Notes_
> _prev | next
> Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> 
> This section shall not abridge the right of a citizen to apply, himself or his agent, to any foreign government or the agents thereof for redress of any injury which he may have sustained from such government or any of its agents or subjects._
> 
> 
> Now, as you can PLAINLY see the statute only applies in situations where a US citizen is corresponding with a foreign government to influence the US government , or it's decisions. "making Hillary look like an idiot" doesn't qualify.
Click to expand...


You're new so I'll cut you some slack but in my experience conservatives who come here tend to get dumber over time.  It's true.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

God damned there's a lot o stupid posting here.

MOST of it progressives.


----------



## Geaux4it

The Derp said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are in the black berry's she smashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that if the blackberry is destroyed?
Click to expand...



We would of found out if Comey was not corrupt and had done his job

-Geaux


----------



## DarkFury

*I have already seen three judges say if the search warrant was based on a fake dossier all the search found gets tossed. No evidence no crime!*


----------



## jc456

The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm cause they were under subpoena for it?  innocent people don't bleach bit shit under subpoena.  but fk, what do you care, you're still trying to figure out why people lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so right here you are divining what Clinton's intentions were, but you suddenly lose those psychic powers when it comes to determining why Papadopolous lied?  How so?
Click to expand...

I don't care


The Derp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm cause they were under subpoena for it?  innocent people don't bleach bit shit under subpoena.  but fk, what do you care, you're still trying to figure out why people lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so right here you are divining what Clinton's intentions were, but you suddenly lose those psychic powers when it comes to determining why Papadopolous lied?  How so?
Click to expand...

I don't care what he did.  he is insignificant.  he didn't kill four marines, he didn't take a bribe from russian agents.  He's a nobody who was caught lying.  He shouldn't have lied.  I live by that.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

As for Hillary, only a truly stupid person couldn't understand why she put her emails on a private server. Avoid FOIA laws. Simple as that.

And as far as that goes, I can't believe Jared Kushner used private email before he received his government email account. Clearly just not emailing until you got the correct account was the best call.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!

CNN Jew Jake Tapper is pumping out misleading information.

From his Twitter:
Twitter

[Jake Tapper
Jake Tapper
@jaketapper
Ex-Trump campaign adviser pleads guilty to making false statement]

In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.

George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected


----------



## Londan Werewolf

DarkFury said:


> *I have already seen three judges say if the search warrant was based on a fake dossier all the search found gets tossed. No evidence no crime!*



The dossier had naught to do with the search warrant served on Manafort's home.

Now my understanding is that the FBI seized some material that was protected by attorney client privilege and that could be problematic, but doesn't have anything to do with the dossier.


----------



## easyt65

The Derp said:


> If what they're pardoning those criminals for implicates them as well.


If you can not remember it happening, as I did, then use Google. The terrorists he pardoned initially REJECTED his pardon because they did not want it. They finally took it, and their little community voted in lock step for Hillary for Senate.


----------



## Baz Ares

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jake Starkey rate factual posts as funny? Does that mean something ?
> 
> 
> 
> *He does that while waiting for the med pass at the mental hospital.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump Alt Right have the look of demented sheep bleating their lives away.
> 
> The gates of the Trump fortress have been rent asunder, and the anti-Trumpians pour through the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Is this guy mentally ill? I just ask before I call him stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes, mentally ill. Him and Science Rocks are both cross dressing homosexuals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another demented sheep bleat.  We have the Alt Right on the ground with our knees in the back of their necks, and they are screaming.
Click to expand...


True, but I see this.






But most see DOPers like this.


----------



## easyt65

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update:
> 
> In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected



_Damn you and your FACTS!  How are 'we' supposed to 'get Trump' if people like you keep countering 'our' lies with FACTS?!_

Bwuhahahaha........


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> The dossier had naught to do with the search warrant served on Manafort's home...


Based on......


----------



## Londan Werewolf

easyt65 said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dossier had naught to do with the search warrant served on Manafort's home...
> 
> 
> 
> Based on......
Click to expand...



What? Manafort has been under investigation for quite some time, since before the dossier even was known to the FBI is my understanding. The investigation just got wrapped into Mueller's investigation is all.


----------



## Baz Ares

easyt65 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update:
> 
> In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Damn you and your FACTS!  How are 'we' supposed to 'get Trump' if people like you keep countering 'our' lies with FACTS?!_
> 
> Bwuhahahaha........
Click to expand...


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> What? Manafort has been under investigation for quite some time, since before the dossier even was known to the FBI is my understanding. The investigation just got wrapped into Mueller's investigation is all.


Let's say what you claim is actually true, and I am not saying it is not - that means the Manafort Indictment is the result of Mueller's 'fishing' and not directly related to 'Trump Collusion'...which again is part of why I said / say Manafort is Mueller's 'Scooper Libby'.


----------



## MarkDuffy

*KABOOM PART TWO?*


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Baz Ares said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update:
> 
> In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Damn you and your FACTS!  How are 'we' supposed to 'get Trump' if people like you keep countering 'our' lies with FACTS?!_
> 
> Bwuhahahaha........
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


^ what on Earth? Is that considered discourse in this forum?


----------



## Londan Werewolf

easyt65 said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Manafort has been under investigation for quite some time, since before the dossier even was known to the FBI is my understanding. The investigation just got wrapped into Mueller's investigation is all.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say what you claim is actually true, and I am not saying it is not - that means the Manafort Indictment is the result of Mueller's 'fishing' and not directly related to 'Trump Collusion'...which again is part of why I said / say Manafort is Mueller's 'Scooper Libby'.
Click to expand...


Of course that is what this is. They could have easily got Manafort without a special prosecutor. The entire special prosecutor was nothing but a politically motivated witch hunt.


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update:
> 
> In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Damn you and your FACTS!  How are 'we' supposed to 'get Trump' if people like you keep countering 'our' lies with FACTS?!_
> 
> Bwuhahahaha........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ what on Earth? Is that considered discourse in this forum?
Click to expand...

It's called 'HUMOR' and 'SARCASM'....


----------



## Londan Werewolf

easyt65 said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update:
> 
> In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Damn you and your FACTS!  How are 'we' supposed to 'get Trump' if people like you keep countering 'our' lies with FACTS?!_
> 
> Bwuhahahaha........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ what on Earth? Is that considered discourse in this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called 'HUMOR' and 'SARCASM'....
Click to expand...


No, it's stupid and childish, which has it's place but the rules seemed to indicate that that place was not here.


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> Of course that is what this is. They could have easily got Manafort without a special prosecutor. The entire special prosecutor was nothing but a politically motivated witch hunt.






Of course, the Special Counsel might have been needed to go on the fishing expedition that nabbed Manafort....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Steve_McGarrett said:


> In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected


----------



## Geaux4it

So, Comey said nobody would prosecute Hillary but on a rare infraction (Manaforts lawyer described) has only been prosecuted 6 times since the 60's, with only one conviction

With Hunt

-Geaux


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update:
> 
> In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Damn you and your FACTS!  How are 'we' supposed to 'get Trump' if people like you keep countering 'our' lies with FACTS?!_
> 
> Bwuhahahaha........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ what on Earth? Is that considered discourse in this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called 'HUMOR' and 'SARCASM'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's stupid and childish, which has it's place but the rules seemed to indicate that that place was not here.
Click to expand...

Dude I agree with you on the point above...(not the one about 'no humor allowed), but ya gotta get a sense of Humor. If not this place is gonna kill ya


----------



## easyt65

Geaux4it said:


> So, Comey said nobody would prosecute Hillary but on a rare infraction (Manaforts lawyer described) has only been prosecuted 6 times since the 60's, with only one conviction
> 
> With Hunt
> 
> -Geaux


Manafort is Mueller's 'Scooter Libby' - desperate justification for the witch hunt.....


----------



## Londan Werewolf

easyt65 said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Damn you and your FACTS!  How are 'we' supposed to 'get Trump' if people like you keep countering 'our' lies with FACTS?!_
> 
> Bwuhahahaha........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ what on Earth? Is that considered discourse in this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called 'HUMOR' and 'SARCASM'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's stupid and childish, which has it's place but the rules seemed to indicate that that place was not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude I agree with you on the point above...(not the one about 'no humor allowed), but ya gotta get a sense of Humor. If not this place is gonna kill ya
Click to expand...



When I see something funny I'll laugh.


----------



## easyt65

Londan Werewolf said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ what on Earth? Is that considered discourse in this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called 'HUMOR' and 'SARCASM'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's stupid and childish, which has it's place but the rules seemed to indicate that that place was not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude I agree with you on the point above...(not the one about 'no humor allowed), but ya gotta get a sense of Humor. If not this place is gonna kill ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When I see something funny I'll laugh.
Click to expand...

Congrats.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

I think one thing we've learned here. The swamp has created a situation where a person can't drain it. Even if you give Trump the benefit of the doubt and believe he was sincere about draining the swamp, how can you when you must rely on members of the swamp just to get into office, let alone get anything accomplished? 

We need to start at the grass roots and start electing Congressman who have ZERO ties to DC. They are ALL criminals.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

John Harwood *✔* @JohnJHarwood 
timing
3/19/16 DNC hacked
4/26 Papadopolous offered "dirt"
6/9 TrumpTower meeting
6/12 Assange: "we have HRC emails"http://lawfareblog.com/robert-muellers-show-strength-quick-and-dirty-analysis …

 2:47 PM - Oct 30, 2017
 




*Robert Mueller’s Show of Strength: A Quick and Dirty Analysis*
Any hope the White House may have had that the Mueller investigation might be fading away vanished this morning. Things are only going to get worse from here.

lawfareblog.com  

 16 16 Replies 
 121 121 Retweets 
 186


----------



## Baz Ares

Londan Werewolf said:


> I think one thing we've learned here. The swamp has created a situation where a person can't drain it. Even if you give Trump the benefit of the doubt and believe he was sincere about draining the swamp, how can you when you must rely on members of the swamp just to get into office, let alone get anything accomplished?
> 
> We need to start at the grass roots and start electing Congressman who have ZERO ties to DC. They are ALL criminals.




The Douche Fully Swamped out his cabinet appointees.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!

The swamp is out to shield Hillary. 

The Fix Is In! Obama-Appointed Judge In Manafort Case Dismissed Lawsuit Against Hillary Over Benghazi Attack


----------



## JoeMoma

OldLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so by your own logic, you're saying what modesta did in 2013, while working with podesta, will somehow link him to bad things trump did 3 years later.
> 
> and *my* logic is strained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president has the constitutional power to pardon for any reason he sees fit, thus, it is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but firing Comey was.  He's gonna get his hiny singed for that one.
Click to expand...

If firing Comey were obstruction, then it should be all over by now.. the impeachment would already be underway.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Obviously firing Comey was not obstruction, anyone who truly believes it was should do the world a favor and stop breathing.


----------



## Baz Ares

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> The swamp is out to shield Hillary.
> 
> The Fix Is In! Obama-Appointed Judge In Manafort Case Dismissed Lawsuit Against Hillary Over Benghazi Attack



Right now we're focused on real ties to crimes.






 .
We got to place Gates and 
*Papadopoulos*
in here.


----------



## Londan Werewolf

Baz Ares said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update!
> 
> The swamp is out to shield Hillary.
> 
> The Fix Is In! Obama-Appointed Judge In Manafort Case Dismissed Lawsuit Against Hillary Over Benghazi Attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now we're focused on real ties to crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Having ties to Russia isn't a crime, moron.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Baz Ares said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think one thing we've learned here. The swamp has created a situation where a person can't drain it. Even if you give Trump the benefit of the doubt and believe he was sincere about draining the swamp, how can you when you must rely on members of the swamp just to get into office, let alone get anything accomplished?
> 
> We need to start at the grass roots and start electing Congressman who have ZERO ties to DC. They are ALL criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Douche Fully Swamped out his cabinet appointees.
Click to expand...


..*.and the Hits they keep on coming ...*



 Rick Wilson *✔* @TheRickWilson 
*Firm in Mueller indictment got RNC funds for work on Trump campaign* http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article181708151.html …

 2:43 PM - Oct 30, 2017
 




*
Firm in Mueller indictment got RNC funds for work on Trump campaign
A company listed in the Monday indictment of former Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort and his associate Rick Gates received funds from the Republican National Committee for work done in coordina...

miamiherald.com *


----------



## Baz Ares

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update!
> 
> The swamp is out to shield Hillary.
> 
> The Fix Is In! Obama-Appointed Judge In Manafort Case Dismissed Lawsuit Against Hillary Over Benghazi Attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now we're focused on real ties to crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having ties to Russia isn't a crime, moron.
Click to expand...


Did I say is was? But the chart is leading us on the money trails. Were crimes will be found. Like Manafort.

btw. Ken Star chased Clinton for years. And Star's only convictions was his own teammate for leaking.
Here with Mueller, one conviction and two indictments in 9 mo. WOW!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Baz Ares

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think one thing we've learned here. The swamp has created a situation where a person can't drain it. Even if you give Trump the benefit of the doubt and believe he was sincere about draining the swamp, how can you when you must rely on members of the swamp just to get into office, let alone get anything accomplished?
> 
> We need to start at the grass roots and start electing Congressman who have ZERO ties to DC. They are ALL criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Douche Fully Swamped out his cabinet appointees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..*.and the Hits they keep on coming ...*
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Wilson *✔* @TheRickWilson
> *Firm in Mueller indictment got RNC funds for work on Trump campaign* http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article181708151.html …
> 
> 2:43 PM - Oct 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Firm in Mueller indictment got RNC funds for work on Trump campaign*
> *A company listed in the Monday indictment of former Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort and his associate Rick Gates received funds from the Republican National Committee for work done in coordina...*
> 
> *miamiherald.com *
Click to expand...


This will be worse than raygoon 138 teammate convictions/deals.


The presidency of Ronald Reagan in the United States was marked by multiple scandals, resulting in the investigation, indictment, or conviction of over 138 administration officials, the largest number for any U.S. president
Reagan administration scandals - Wikipedia

btw. raygoons team came up with the Douche slogan.
MAGA is a STOLEN raygoon slogan.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Dr. Dena Grayson*‏Verified account @*DrDenaGrayson* 4h4 hours ago


Replying to @*DrDenaGrayson* @*realDonaldTrump*







MORE PROOF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Papadopoulos kept MULTIPLE senior Trump campaign officials updated on his progress to arrange Trump-Putin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meeting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 16/


----------



## PoliticalChic

easyt65 said:


> When is Mueller going to indict those responsible for funding the Russian-linked firm that just took the 5th before Congress, GPS Fusion?




Let's not hold our breath.....


----------



## OldLady

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update:
> 
> In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Damn you and your FACTS!  How are 'we' supposed to 'get Trump' if people like you keep countering 'our' lies with FACTS?!_
> 
> Bwuhahahaha........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ what on Earth? Is that considered discourse in this forum?
Click to expand...

Welcome, Londan.


----------



## Baz Ares

Manafort has got some 45 years of payoff, voter scams information to give Mueller to stay out of jail.
Manafort does not need to rat on the Russians, just Americans to stay alive.


----------



## Dr Grump

Londan Werewolf said:


> Obviously firing Comey was not obstruction, anyone who truly believes it was should do the world a favor and stop breathing.



Dunno if it falls under the definition, but it was certainly corrupt.


----------



## easyt65

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Dr. Dena Grayson*‏Verified account @*DrDenaGrayson* 4h4 hours ago
> 
> 
> Replying to @*DrDenaGrayson* @*realDonaldTrump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PROOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papadopoulos kept MULTIPLE senior Trump campaign officials updated on his progress to arrange Trump-Putin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16/


You forgot to mention that all of his attempts / requests for meetings with Russians were rejected....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Baz Ares

Dr Grump said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously firing Comey was not obstruction, anyone who truly believes it was should do the world a favor and stop breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if it falls under the definition, but it was certainly corrupt.
Click to expand...


Only innocent people, if can, fire investigators going into their fully honest backgrounds.  The Douche can't let his honesty see the light of day.

Can you explain this?


----------



## easyt65

Facebook? You mean the site the Russians were using / manipulating? Damn, dude, why don't you just do like MSNBC and use a white supremacist web site?


----------



## Baz Ares

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Whatever happened to Douche Tee Vee? I saw it once, coming from the NY Golden Douche Shower Tower.


----------



## OldLady

Londan Werewolf said:


> Obviously firing Comey was not obstruction, anyone who truly believes it was should do the world a favor and stop breathing.


And YOU are worried about appropriate discourse?  LOL


----------



## Dr Grump

easyt65 said:


> You forgot to mention that all of his attempts / requests for meetings with Russians were rejected....



if true why does it matter?


----------



## OldLady

JoeMoma said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying a charge of tax improprieties could make Manafort more cooperative with the rest of the investigation.  You doubt that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes anyone with logic will. All Trump has to do is pardon Manafort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Obstruction of justice is something you could expect from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president has the constitutional power to pardon for any reason he sees fit, thus, it is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but firing Comey was.  He's gonna get his hiny singed for that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If firing Comey were obstruction, then it should be all over by now.. the impeachment would already be underway.
Click to expand...

I dunno, Joe.  I've pondered that one a long time.  At first, I really thought Trump was just in a snit that Comey wouldn't kiss his ring (cleaned up for Londan's benefit) and the remarks to the Russian ambassador the next day that Trump had "solved a big problem" might have just been bragging that he can be a Powerful Leader, too.
But I dunno, now, Joe.  The meeting with the Russian lawyer by Jr. and them really put a nail in it for me.  It just shows the whole attitude of the Trump team and to me it indicates that the Russian government's assistance wasn't a surprise by that point.  They didn't bat an eye over that statement in the initial email, and they have avoided talking about it.
Stuff was happening, Trump knew it, Comey knew it and Trump knew he knew it.  It didn't work out very well, but I think Trump's actual idea was to shut down the investigation by either getting Comey's loyalty or getting rid of the guy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update:
> 
> In fact, Papadopoulos was not an advisor. He was just a campaign volunteer and most likely a DNC plant.
> 
> George Papadopoulos Was a Campaign Volunteer – All Attempts to Get Trump to Meet With Russians Were Rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Damn you and your FACTS!  How are 'we' supposed to 'get Trump' if people like you keep countering 'our' lies with FACTS?!_
> 
> Bwuhahahaha........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ what on Earth? Is that considered discourse in this forum?
Click to expand...

It is nothing compared to what the Alt Right here will pull.

As matters increase from bad to worse, the Alt Right will get much worse.


----------



## The Derp

Geaux4it said:


> We would of found out if Comey was not corrupt and had done his job



Found what?  I'm still not clear what you think exists in those 33,000 emails.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update!
> 
> The swamp is out to shield Hillary.
> 
> The Fix Is In! Obama-Appointed Judge In Manafort Case Dismissed Lawsuit Against Hillary Over Benghazi Attack


8 GOP led investigations in the House exonerated her, Steve.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Londan Werewolf said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Update!
> 
> The swamp is out to shield Hillary.
> 
> The Fix Is In! Obama-Appointed Judge In Manafort Case Dismissed Lawsuit Against Hillary Over Benghazi Attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now we're focused on real ties to crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having ties to Russia isn't a crime, moron.
Click to expand...

Now you are bleating.  Yes, the ties could be crimes.  That is why the investigation.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Follow


 Steve Reilly *✔* @BySteveReilly 
U.S. District Court for D.C. has four sealed cases in its docket with case numbers between Papadopoulos' (182) and Manafort's (201).


----------



## The Derp

jc456 said:


> I don't care what he did.  he is insignificant.



Doesn't seem like it if he's accepting plea deals from Mueller.  Why don't you care what he did?  Because you're a partisan troll.




jc456 said:


> he didn't kill four marines, he didn't take a bribe from russian agents.  He's a nobody who was caught lying.  He shouldn't have lied.  I live by that.



Yes, he did kill 4 marines in Niger.  He sent them there with no knowledge of what they had in store for them.  He sent them there without even knowing what their mission was.  Then he tried to throw his generals under the bus after the fact.  We also don't know if he didn't take a bribe from Russia.  Manafort did - that's why he didn't take a fee from Trump despite being campaign chair...he was already getting paid by Russia!

So you say he shouldn't have lied...but not lying would mean he would have to divulge the fact that he was in contact with Russian agents on behalf of the campaign.  If he was smart, he would have just said those Russian agents were unrelated to the campaign.  But he's not smart; no one on Trump's team is.  So he went around bragging to Trump's people that he's got all these connections.  

He obviously lied because he thought he would get away with it.


----------



## The Derp

easyt65 said:


> The terrorists he pardoned initially REJECTED his pardon because they did not want it. They finally took it, and their little community voted in lock step for Hillary for Senate.



Fucking hilarious - you don't even know about this thing of which you speak.  I asked you a very simple question, but you couldn't answer it because you can't.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Alt Right trolls try to protect Team Trump.

America is rolling right over them.


----------



## The Derp

Londan Werewolf said:


> We need to start at the grass roots and start electing Congressman who have ZERO ties to DC. They are ALL criminals.



Best way to accomplish this is to ban all donations and fundraising for campaigns, and move to an entirely publicly-financed campaign system.

But Conservatives oppose that because....they think money is speech, therefore some people have more speech than others.


----------



## OldLady

The Derp said:


> Londan Werewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to start at the grass roots and start electing Congressman who have ZERO ties to DC. They are ALL criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best way to accomplish this is to ban all donations and fundraising for campaigns, and move to an entirely publicly-financed campaign system.
> 
> But Conservatives oppose that because....they think money is speech, therefore some people have more speech than others.
Click to expand...

_Best way to accomplish this is to ban all donations and fundraising for campaigns, and move to an entirely publicly-financed campaign system._
I agree, although talk about draining the swamp--super challenging to implement.


----------



## The Derp

easyt65 said:


> You forgot to mention that all of his attempts / requests for meetings with Russians were rejected....



Well, not all of them.  Uday arranged to meet with the Russian at Trump Tower because he thought she had dirt on Clinton.  Remember, he first said the meeting was about "adoption", but then quickly said the meeting was about getting dirt on Clinton.


----------



## The Derp

OldLady said:


> I agree, although talk about draining the swamp--super challenging to implement.



Oh, it wouldn't be easy.  But it's something we are capable of doing, and it's something that must be done to preserve our democracy.


----------



## The Derp

JakeStarkey said:


> As matters increase from bad to worse, the Alt Right will get much worse.



I expect the alt-right to pull a Reichstag fire of some kind.


----------



## Baz Ares

The Derp said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As matters increase from bad to worse, the Alt Right will get much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the alt-right to pull a Reichstag fire of some kind.
Click to expand...

He has got to be a member to start fires on the greens.


----------



## The Derp

Baz Ares said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As matters increase from bad to worse, the Alt Right will get much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the alt-right to pull a Reichstag fire of some kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has got to be a member to start fires on the greens.
Click to expand...


Trump has an objectively terrible golf swing.


----------



## Baz Ares

The Derp said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As matters increase from bad to worse, the Alt Right will get much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the alt-right to pull a Reichstag fire of some kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has got to be a member to start fires on the greens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has an objectively terrible golf swing.
Click to expand...


I feel the Douche is sputtering OUT.






But IT's still getting birdies. Well, the Bird Fingers.





*Cyclist flips Trump the bird as motorcade leaves Virginia golf course*

**


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

T-Rump has bigger problems than Manafort

Could a Footnote in the Papadopoulos Announcement Bring Down the Whole Trump Campaign?

Monday’s revelation that former Trump campaign aide George Papadopoulos pleaded guilty to making false statements to FBI agents about his efforts to arrange meetings between the Trump campaign and the Russian government has delivered some explosive details about the Russian effort to help get Trump elected president.

However, buried within the announcement of Papadopoulos’s guilty plea is a key footnote that may implicate the high-level officials within the Trump campaign in knowledge of collusion with the Russian government.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

And Manafort is a BIG problem

Why Paul Manafort Is Going to Be Under Immense Pressure to Testify Against the President

Manafort, a veteran Republican political operative, played a key role in Trump’s rise to power. He served as middleman between the Trump campaign and the Russian government in 2015 and 2016. The charges against him and a business partner, Rick Gates, bring allegations of criminal activity into Trump’s inner circle for the first time.

The 12-count indictment, which includes conspiracy against the United States, conspiracy to launder money and making false statements, enhances special prosecutor Robert Mueller’s reputation for "shock and awe" tactics.

The charges strengthen the notion that Trump collaborated with Russia to gain the presidency and gives the lie to Trump’s claim that the Russa investigation is a "hoax." More than any other person who could have been indicted, Manafort can testify about Trump’s Russia connections.


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Mueller Puts Down a Marker*
October 30, 2017 at 5:02 pm EDTBy Taegan Goddard54 Comments

Financial Times: “The allegations in the federal indictment of Paul Manafort and Richard Gates — even considered in isolation — are enough to frighten any friend of America. If they are true, Donald Trump’s campaign manager from March to August 2016 — a period encompassing his nomination by the Republican party — was a criminal. Not a criminal in some abstract or technical sense: Mr Manafort is accused of laundering millions of dollars, evading taxes, and concealing his role as a lobbyist for a foreign government.”

“The latter point is the most alarming. It raises the possibility that a foreign power, without knowledge of the electorate, influenced the policy of the party that ultimately won the presidency.”

..................

*COLLUSION*


----------



## Baz Ares

Nice!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

In the news today:

George Papadopoulos guilty plea shows Donald Trump Jr. may be incredibly vulnerable



> George Papadopoulos pleaded guilty to lying to investigators about a Russian offer of “dirt” on Hillary Clinton *remarkably similar to one made to Donald Trump Jr. — who may face new legal jeopardy in the special counsel probe*





> There’s nothing in the guilty plea to directly implicate the president’s son, who set up a June 9, 2016, meeting with a Russian attorney promising “dirt” on Clinton — but the court documents show a much clearer picture of what investigators already know.





> *An associate emailed Trump Jr. on June 3, 2016, to set up a meeting with the “Russian government lawyer” to discuss the campaign, and the president’s son invited Manafort *— one of the campaign officials described in the plea — and his brother-in-law Jared Kushner





> *The guilty plea signed by Papadopoulos, who has turned over documents to the special counsel and likely has worn a wire, show it’s nearly impossible that Manafort — and possibly Trump Jr. and Kushner — did not know what the meeting would be about*.



They're coming for you  Jr. They are coming for you!!!


----------



## OldLady

Now that Trump knows about Papadopoulos, I predict something outrageous in the very near future.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The stupidest thing he could do is fire Mueller, so that may be exactly what he does.


----------



## OldLady

JakeStarkey said:


> The stupidest thing he could do is fire Mueller, so that may be exactly what he does.


You're not the only one predicting that.  I find it hard to believe he is THAT dense.  But we will see.


----------



## JakeStarkey

He fires Mueller, he leaves office before the first of the year: inevitable.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

In the news today

The grounds for impeachment: Tread lightly, President Trump | Editorial

The case for impeachment is more of a political matter than a legal one, but let's start here:

If Donald Trump is permitted to interfere with an investigation into Russian meddling of the 2016 election, it's hard to fathom how our democracy would recover.

 So with the Trump's allies now getting indicted three at a time, Congress must be alert to the possibility that this president -- who has impulse control of a toddler -- might find the temptation to intervene irresistible, and spell out some ground rules for presidential behavior as Special Counsel Robert Mueller's investigation goes forward.

Because any breach of these red lines should merit impeachmen


----------

